# معارك سوريا



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*سأخصص هذا الموضوع للحديث عن المعارك في سوريا وأخبارها .. وقد يتم التطرق لبعض الأخبار الأخرى المتعلقة ..*

*لنا موعد مع النصر .. خلي السلاح صاحي ..*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*معركة السفيرة (معركة فك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع) :*
*هذه الصورة من صفحة الإرهابيين قبل 9 ساعات نلاحظ المواقع بالنسبة لمدينة حلب ، نلاحظ المربع الأحمر هو المكان الذي وصله الجيش لحظة طرحهم للخبر ودارت هناك معارك قوية ، (بالأمس سيطر الجيش على خناصر في أسفل الصورة) : *
*

*

*ما طرحوه قبل 8 ساعات :*
*نقلا عن أحد قادة جبهة النصرة || النظام وضع كل ثقله في الرتل المتوجه الى السفيرة و بإذن الله ستكون هذه معركته الأخيرة في حلب فقط ما نحتاجه هو الصدق مع الله و تكاتف جميع القوى المجاهدة حتى ندحرهم بعون الله تعالى .*


*من 6 ساعات بدأت الاستغاثة :*
*عاجل |||ثوار مدينة السفيرة تطلب المؤازرة والمجاهدين والذخير لتصدي للرتل الأسدي القادم من جهة خناصر بتجاه معامل الدفاع . الفزع يامجاهدين الفزع .يرجى النشر على اوسع نطاق*

*قبل 5 ساعات بدأت المعارك في محيط السفيرة :*
*السفيرة|| المعارك الآن على أشدها مع قوات النظام الغاشم  والشهداء يروون بدمائهم الطاهرة هذه الأرض المباركة أفضل كلام يقال هو الدعاء الصادق للمجاهدين بالثبات والنصر .*

*من 3 ساعات بدأ الخيال العلمي مع أخبار هزائمهم :*
*السفيرة||
فرقة كاملة من الجيش النظامي يعتقد أنها الفرقة (18)  تتقدم نحو مدينة السفيرة بريف حلب الشرقي  واشتباكات ضارية مع الثوار واعداد كبيرة من الشهداء من الثوار والمدنيين يزيد عن 100 في قرى ام عامود وحقلة والجنيد حتى الآن وهذه القرى تقع شرق السفيرة بحوالي 15 كم*

*من 3 ساعات أيضاً أسماء قتلى الإرهابيين :*
السفيرة||
 اسماء بعض المجاهدين الذين استشهدوا  في التصدي للرتل العسكري القادم إلى السفيرة.
 1- عدنان قناعة
 2- حمزة الجمعة
 3- أنس المحمد الرسلان
 4-أحمد الأبرش
... 5- احمد الشريف من قرية القبتين
 6- تركي الشريف من قرية القبتين
 7- حسين علي النايف
 8- حسين النعسو
 9- عبداللطيف النعسو
 10-علي عبدالعزيز الجنيد 
 11- أحمد الأبرش
 12- محمد الأحمد الصالح الخطيب
 13- محمد الغوج
 14- زيدون اللطفو
 15- ابراهيم العبدو الخطيب
 16- زهراوي اللطفو


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*ترقبوا بعد دقائق .. عن معركة دمشق الثالثة اليوم .. عن المعركة التي أسموها الملحمة الكبرى .. والأخبار كلها ستكون من skynews من صفحة تويتر .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia                **الآن | معاذ الخطيب في تصريح لسكاي نيوز : معركة #دمشق كانت خاطئة مئة بالمئة وخسرنا عدد كبير من أبطال الجيش الحر*
*
*
*Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               * 
*الآن | طريق مطار دمشق الدولي ومحطيه تحت سيطرة الجيش النظامي السوري بالكامل*
*
*
*Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               * 
*تنسيقية القدم تزود الجيش النظامي السوري بمواقع عناصر الجيش الحر لتقصف بالمدفعية*

* 
Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               * *الآن | استسلام عدد كبير من الجيش الحر في منطقة #جوبر والجيش النظامي السوري يبسط سيطرته على المنطقة*
*
*
*Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               * 
*الآن |  الجيش الحر ينهي معركة "الملحمة الكبرى" بخسائر كبيرة 
*
*
*
*Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               * 
*الآن | الجيش الحر ينسحب من #ريف_دمشق ... بعد سقوط مئات القتلى*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia                **الآن | معاذ الخطيب في تصريح لسكاي نيوز : معركة #دمشق كانت خاطئة مئة بالمئة وخسرنا عدد كبير من أبطال الجيش الحر*
> *
> *
> *Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               *
> ...


*Sky News Arabia*             ‏@*skynewsarabia*                                             الخطيب لسكاي نيوز : جبهة النصر هي من دفع الجيش الحر للاقتتال مع قوات النظام في معركة "الملحمة الكبرى" في #*دمشق* وتورطت بخسائر فادحة


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

* Sky News Arabia             ‏@skynewsarabia               * *الآن | عبد الناصر الشمير قائد المجلس العسكري الثوري يلعن انسحاب الجيش السوري الحر من الغوطة الشرقية*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*


*حيوا الأسد .. ابن الأسد .. بشاااااار
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*الصفحة تسحب بعض الأخبار .. لا أدري أهي مهكورة أم أوامر أخرى أتتهم .. المهم ما هو مؤكد :
**الناطق باسم اتلاف حمد على فرنس 24
 قرار الهجوم على دمشق جنوني ولانعلم من أعطى القرار*

*وأيضاً :**
وحدات الجيش تبسط سيطرتها بالكامل على منطقتي  حران العواميد وكفرين في ريف دمشق بعد أشتباكات عنيفة مع المرتزقة الإرهابيين وذلك بعد تدمير  أوكار لهؤلاء المرتزقة ومقتل كل من بداخلها بالأضافة إلى تدمير آليات  ومعدات كانو يستخدمونها .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*من انتصارات معارك حلب :

 شادي حلوة مراسل التلفزيون السوري من قلب جامع حذيفة بن اليمان في بستان القصر  تلا تقريره (المسجد في مدخل الحي المحتل .. وتحريره انتصار) ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*بعض من جثث إرهابيي الجيش الحر في معركة محاولة الدخول إلى دمشق اليوم :*

[YOUTUBE]GwBbOHcxHgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 فبراير 2013)

ايوه كده يا عم رجع اخبار الفطايس


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*معنويات الجنود من أحلى جيش في العالم بعد اعتراف التنسيقية الخاصة ببصر الحرير وصفحة كلنا شهداء بصرالحرير بأكثر من 200 قتيل من الجيش الحر لديهم :*
[YOUTUBE]GRi2q_795q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*بعض قتلى الجيش الحر في زملكا ريف دمشق ضمن معركة اليوم :*
[YOUTUBE]6Cfr684YDBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (6 فبراير 2013)

*بعض قتلى الإرهابيين في الغوطة الشرقية في ريف دمشق ضمن معركة اليوم :
[YOUTUBE]-9HdKH31eLQ[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

*

صحيفة القدس العربي :
المعارضة السورية تفشل في معركة "دمشق الثالثة" تصعيد عنيف على الأرض ومقتل 17 عنصراً من النصرة بقذيفة 

دمشق ـ "القدس العربي" ـ من كامل صقر: للمرة الثانية يحاول مقاتلو المعارضة السورية استحضار ما يُعرب بـ "معركة دمشق الكبرى" التي أعقبت تفجير مبنى الأمن القومي منتصف تموز (يوليو) من العام الماضي.
مليشيات المعارضة أعلنت الأربعاء عبر صفحات "تنسيقيات الثورة" عن بدء معركة الدخول الى العاصمة دمشق باسم عملية "الملحمة الكبرى"، الخطوة هذه جاءت بعد أيام قليلة من الخطوة السياسية التي خطاها رئيس الائتلاف الوطني المعارض معاذ الخطيب وأعلن فيها استعداداً مشروطاً للحوار مع النظام.
تصعيد مسلح غير مسبوق شهدته بلدات ريف دمشق والضواحي القريبة من العاصمة ترافق مع تصعيد غير مسبوق أيضاً في عدد من مناطق حلب شمالاً قابله تصعيد في العمليات العسكرية للقوات السورية وقصف مدفعي عنيف استهدف معاقل قوات المعارضة التي فشلت للمرة الثالثة في دخول العاصمة إثر صد الجيش لهجمات مقاتلي حي جوبر الذين حاولوا نقل الاشتباكات إلى ساحة العباسيين.

الاشتباكات الأعنف إذاً شهدتها أطراف حي العباسيين الدمشقي الملاصقة لحي جوبر الذي يسيطر عليه المسلحون الذين شنوا صباح الأربعاء هجمات مكثفة على حواجز وتجمعات للجيش السوري هناك، لكن ساحة العباسيين لم تشهد أية اشتباكات وبقيت بعيدة عن عنها.

ونقل تلفزيون خبر المحلي عن مصدر إعلانه مقتل 17 عنصراً من "جبهة النصرة" خلال استهداف طائرات الجيش السوري مقرا لهم في بلدة بنش بريف ادلب، وأضاف المصدر بأن العملية أسفرت عن تدمير بناء كامل كان يتخذه عناصر "جبهة النصرة" مقرا لهم.

وفي معضمية الشام شرقي دمشق قصفت مدفعية الجيش معاقل مسلحين في البلدة وقتلت عدداً منهم، كما اندلعت اشتباكات مسلحة بين الجيش ومليشيات المعارضة في بلدة عرطوز شرقاً وفي حلب، شن عشرات المسلحين هجوماً مساء الثلاثاء على ثكنة المهلب العسكرية بحي السبيل واعترفت صفحات المعارضة بأن مسلحين ممن شنوا هذا الهجوم اقتحموا بناء النحّاس السكني المقابل للثكنة المذكورة مباشرة واحتجزوا 30 مدنيياً يقيمون داخله بهدف اتخاذه مقراً لهجومهم على الثكنة، ولم تنجح وساطات الهلال الأحمر السوري مع المسلحين لإخراج المدنيين فتدخلت قوات الجيش واشتبكت مع المسلحين ولم ترد أنباء دقيقة عن الضحايا لكن تم إخلاء المبنى من المدنيين إثر اقتحام الجيش له.
*

http://alqudsnewspaper.com/index.asp?fname=latest/data/2013-02-06-14-53-57.htm


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

*مثال حي لمن نقاتلهم ، ليبي معتوه يؤم المصلين من أتباعه الخونة مستحقي الإعدام طبعاً ، فلا حق لا بالحياة وبالجنسية السورية لجمهور هكذا شخص :
[YOUTUBE]5cf9RQbFMIk#![/YOUTUBE]

قارنوا بينهم وبين الجنود السوريين العلمانيين الذين يرقصون في أول مشاركات هذه الصفحة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

*بالأمس قام الإرهابيون باحتلال بناء سكني أمام ثكنة المهلب في حلب بعد تسللهم لمحاولة الاقتراب من الثكنة واحتجزوا السكان كرهائن من حوالي 30 مدني ، لكن الجيش السوري البطل استطاع تحرير الرهائن وطرد الإرهابيين إلى المكان الذي تسللوا منه :

صور من التحرير :




صورة ثانية :




صورة ثالثة وأخيرة :




*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

*أكدت بالأمس سيطرة الجيش على قريتي حران العواميد وكفرين في ريف دمشق ، وهذا فيديو لأحد قتلى الإرهابيين في حران العواميد بعد ادعائه تحريرها :

*
[YOUTUBE]oBAKa3CjDNo[/YOUTUBE]

*قناص الجيش أصاب قناص الإرهابيين في عينه وأرداه قتيلاً :*​[YOUTUBE]Eu7sK8bgZHA#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2013)

*هو الجيش الحر مسيطر على ايه بالظبط فى سوريا والجيش النظامى مسيطر على ايه

احكلنا كدا الوضع فى سوريا ايه بالظبط بما انك فى واقع الحياة هناك 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو الجيش الحر مسيطر على ايه بالظبط فى سوريا والجيش النظامى مسيطر على ايه
> 
> احكلنا كدا الوضع فى سوريا ايه بالظبط بما انك فى واقع الحياة هناك
> *



*أستاذي الغالي يسيطر الجيش السوري على دمشق ومعظم ريف دمشق الضخم (ريف دمشق محافظة بذاتها ممتدة من حدود العراق والأردن إلى حدود لبنان) ، ويقع تحتها بقية المحافظات الجنوبية (السويداء - درعا - القنيطرة) يسيطر على محافظة القنيطرة والسويداء المواليتين طبعاً ، وأما محافظة درعا مهد الفورة فإن غالبيتها العظمى بيد الجيش وخاصة عاصمتها مدينة درعا ، وتدور فيها معركة كبيرة في قرية تسى بصر الحرير كان الحر انسحب منها بعد 200 قتيل باعتراف صفحاتهم لكنهم عاودوا الهجوم وهي تعتبر من أكبر المعارك الدائرة في سوريا حالياً .

شمال ريف دمشق محافظة حمص عاصمة الفورة وهي ايضاً من الحدود الشرقية إلى الحدود الغربية ، واستطاع الجيش استرجاع المدينة بمعظمها ، وما تبقى من أحياء حوصرت كلياً وأعطيت الفرصة للمدنيين للمغادرة ، ويستمر الحصار من 7 شهور بشكل خانق يتخلله إدخال الهلال الأحمر لإعانة من لا يريد الخروج من المدنيين ، ويتم قصف أي مكان يتواجد فيه المسلحون ، وبذلك دمر معظم منطقة الحصار واستنزف أغلب ما لديهم وهزيمتهم محتومة والفرق في عدد القتلى والوقت .
ريف حمص فيه مناطق للجيش الحر والغالب للجيش وتوجد الكثير من المناطق الموالية ، ومناطق الحر عليها حصار عسكري وغالبها حدودي .

الساحل كله موالي كلياً وكانت أجزاء من شماله محتلة من دخول الإرهابيين من تركيا ، وتم سابقاً تحرير الحفة التي كانت عاصمتهم فيها ، وخلال الأيام السابقة تم تحرير أكثر من 10 مواقع وإطباق سيطرة حدودية كلية .

حماة الوضع فيها ممتاز تقريباً ولا أعرف إن كانت هناك بعض المشاكل في ريفها ، وفيه مناطق ريفية موالية كثيرة .

إدلب بغالبها العظمى تحت سيطرة الحر ولكن فيها معسكرات كبيرة للجيش في الريف يحيط بها المسلحون ، وأيضاً إدلب المدينة (عاصمة المحافظة) تحت سيطرة الجيش .

حلب الريف الشمالي تحت سيطرة الحر ، المدينة يتقاسمها الطرفان ، في الريف الجنوبي الطريق إلى حلب يتم تأمينه غالب الوقت ، وتقدم كبير للجيش في الريف الشرقي باتجاه السفيرة لفك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع .

دير الزور وضعها يشابه آخر محافظتين .

الرقة جيدة وتحت السيطرة وفيها عشائر موالية .

والحسكة في أقصى الشمال الشرقي بغالبها تحت سيطرة الدولة أو قوات الحماية الكردية . 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2013)

الرب يحميكم يا اخي الغالي قلوبنا  وصلواتنا معكم دائما 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *معركة السفيرة (معركة فك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع) :*
> *هذه الصورة من صفحة الإرهابيين قبل 9 ساعات نلاحظ المواقع بالنسبة لمدينة حلب ، نلاحظ المربع الأحمر هو المكان الذي وصله الجيش لحظة طرحهم للخبر ودارت هناك معارك قوية ، (بالأمس سيطر الجيش على خناصر في أسفل الصورة) : *
> *
> 
> ...



*التقدم مستمر تجاه السفيرة لفك الحصار عن محيط معامل الدفاع (التي ما زالت صامدة بيد الجنود بعد مدة طويلة من الحصار ، بل وتقوم بالضرب المدفعي باتجاه الإرهابيين لمساندة الرتل القادم لفك الحصار) لكن الأمر يأخذ وقتاً لأن عملية تنظيف طوق القرى على طول 30 كم كاملة وبعد أقل من 15 كم جارية فالجيش لا يهدف للتقدم فقط بل للتطهير أيضاً ، فضلاً عن التقدم كعملية كر وفر مستمرة ..

فيديو يوثق سقوط قذيفة على الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]eFzOEbkRyCg[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو يؤكد أن قتلى الإرهابيين بالمئات باعترافهم ، وصور عشرات القتلى :
[YOUTUBE]aWVZMav3aVE[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 فبراير 2013)

للأسف في كلتا الحالتين انتصر الأسد ام لم ينتصر
 سوريا خاسرة بل سوريا خسرت الكثير ...أتمنى ان تعود للاستقرار والأمن ، ولكن يبدو ان هذا مستحيل .


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

*لكل من اتهم الأسد بالطائفية وخاصة الإسلاميين في المنتدى (رغم رفضي لهذه الخطوة) :
الميادين :
خالد مشعل: الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد ما زال يدعم الحركة بعد مغادرتها دمشق
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2013)

minatosaaziz قال:


> للأسف في كلتا الحالتين انتصر الأسد ام لم ينتصر
> سوريا خاسرة بل سوريا خسرت الكثير ...أتمنى ان تعود للاستقرار والأمن ، ولكن يبدو ان هذا مستحيل .



*معليش حبيبي ، هي معركة ولا بد منها ولا معركة دون خسائر ، المهم أن ينتصر استقلال الدور السوري والأفضل أن تصلح سلبيات النظام .*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 فبراير 2013)

*بعد أسبوعين من القتال استرجاع بلدة كرناز في ريف حماة  ورفع العلم السوري فيها ، حماة بالمجمل مؤمنة وقائد عملياتها رائع وهو يحمي معسكرات جنوب محافظة ادلب أيضاً ، فيديو رفع العلم بعد النصر :
[YOUTUBE]NlprJPYykLs[/YOUTUBE]

إرهابي يترك الإرهابيين وينشق عنهم ويسلم نفسه فيتم العفو عنه ككل من يسلم سلاحه ويسوي وضعه ، ويعود للدراسة الجامعية ، لكن شعوره الوطني والإنساني قاده مرة ثانية ، هذه المرة للانضمام للجيش السوري :
[YOUTUBE]cJwTp5Cc5t8#![/YOUTUBE]

من معارك الجيش في ريف حمص وهو يطبق حصاراً على الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]NUHewAJlg-g[/YOUTUBE]

قتلى وجرحى الإرهابيين في بلدة عقرب بعد استهداف وكر لهم :
[YOUTUBE]6mIwwfg09GM[/YOUTUBE]

تقرير قناة المنار عن صح الهجمة على دمشق :
[YOUTUBE]vy_DwyxKl-M[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 فبراير 2013)

*قتيل من الإرهابيين في معركة دمشق الملحمة الكبرى ، يبدو أنهم العجول والخراف ، والجيش هو اللحام في هذه الملحمة ، علماً أني لا أنقل صور الإرهابيين القتلى لأن المنتدى يمنع ذلك ، أنقل الفيديوهات فقط لأن المتابع يستطيع ألا يفتحها إن أراد :
[YOUTUBE]6ORhfECgdLk[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## fouad78 (8 فبراير 2013)

عندك فكرة عزيزي أنطاكي عن أعداد القتلى بآخر يومين من عصابات الحر
لأني سمعت أرقام كبيرة ​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 فبراير 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> عندك فكرة عزيزي أنطاكي عن أعداد القتلى بآخر يومين من عصابات الحر
> لأني سمعت أرقام كبيرة ​



*أخي الحبيب تجري معارك كبرى ولا نستطيع إحصاء كل القتلى ، هذا فيديو لقتلى الإرهابيين في معضمية الشام في ريف دمشق :
[YOUTUBE]sLfBMCj6xso[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 فبراير 2013)

*لحظة مقتل قائد إرهابي خلال معركة :
[YOUTUBE]oQ-Z9O9Iigk[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو لإرهابي قتل على أحد جبهات المنطقة التي يحاصرها الجيش في حمص :
[YOUTUBE]0ONXJgElw_c[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل أهم قناص في المنطقة المحاصرة من حمص والمعروف بقناص الخالدية أو عزرائيل الخالدية كما يسميه الإرهابيون باعتراف التنسيقية (وهو شهير جداً) ، لكن الصورة من صفحة مؤيدة :





*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 فبراير 2013)

*قائد عمليات محافظة حماة هو قائد رائع لا يسمح لأي منطقة بالخروج عن سيطرة الدولة ، طرحت بالأمس فيديو رفع العلم السوري في كرناز بعد تحريرها والآن أطرح فيدي تحرير قرية المغير :
[YOUTUBE]5Ob28hoyeEM[/YOUTUBE]

بالمجمل وضع المدينة عاصمة المحافظة ، ووضع المحافظة ككل ممتاز جداً .

وهنا فيديو لقتيل من الإرهابيين على جبهة جوبر في الغوطة الشرقية شرق دمشق في معركة محاولة الدخول الفاشلة إلى دمشق التي سموها "الملحمة الكبرى" فكانوا الأغنام وكان الجيش اللحام في هذه الملحمة الرائعة التي تتصيدهم واحداً تلو الآخر دون تعب :
[YOUTUBE]dt5ufwHNP5A[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2013)

*صفحة مميزة جداً تطرح قتلى الإرهابيين وصورهم تفاصيل قتلهم إحصائيات يومية وشهرية وإحصائيات معارك :

http://www.facebook.com/pages/الغلة-اليومية-لقتلى-الجيش-الكر/265517043551602?fref=ts


*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 فبراير 2013)

*بالنسبة لمعركة السفيرة التي بدأنا فيها هذا الموضوع ، وهي معركة كسر الحصار عن معامل الدفاع الاستراتيجية وما سيعني المتابعة لفك حصار المطارات وبالتالي انكسار الإرهابيين كلياً في شرق حلب أو بتعتبير آخر انكسار الكتف الشرقي للإرهاب في المحافظة ككل ، كل ما كتبته في هذا الموضوع عن المعركة موجود هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3380064&postcount=21

والآن سأتابع ما نشرته صفحة الإرهابيين الخاصة بتلك المنطقة في الساعات الأخيرة :

عدد جديد من قتلى الإرهابيين في المنطقة اعترفوا به :
وردنا من أسماء الشهداء في التصدي لقوات النظام::
1- عبدالله الأبرش 
2- عبدالرحمن العيسى المطير
3- ناجي قناعة
4- ياسر البش ( أحد المنشدين في المظاهرات)

من 3 ساعات طرحوا :
السفيرة الآن|| تعرض مإذنة مسجد أهل بدر الكرام لقصف عنيف جدا ولا تزال شامخة حتى الآن... والله اكبر 

شوفوا الهبل قال الجيش ترك المعركة واهتم بالمئذنة وعجز عن إسقاطها ، سبحان اللات .


من 3 ساعات أيضاً :
السفيرة-9-2-2013
قدوم رتل من مطار حلب الدولي على طريق عسان وتل عابور،،
وجهته معامل الدفاع،، وتدور الان اشتباكات في قرية تل عابور بين الثوار المجاهدين وعصابات الاسد لصد الرتل
لك الله يا مدينة السفيرة


من ساعتين :
السفيرة||
شهود عيان يؤكدون وجود أربعين جثة لشهداء قتلوا على يد قوات النظام في قرية ام عامود وعشرين جثة في الجنيد شرقي السفيرة.

من ساعة طرحوا اعترافهم بانتصار الرتل العسكري ووصوله لمعامل الدفاع :
آخر الأخبار عن الرتل العسكري لقوات النظام
- تم تدمير حوالي 10 آليات من الرتل 
- دخول بعض من آلياته إلى معامل الدفاع
- إقامة حواجز عسكرية في كل من خناصر ورسم النفل وام عامود والجنيد وخربرش

المعركة لم تنتهي وسيستمر التصدي لهذه الحواجز والقوات حتى دحرها 
والله أكبر


طبعاً ليسوا فالحين إلا في الكلام الفارغ ^_^
والمعركة لم تنتهِ فعلاً لأن الجيش سيفك الحصار عن المطارات ومن ثم يتجه للمدينة بالتزامن مع عمليات بواسلنا داخل المدينة الذين حققوا تقدمات كبيرة ستلمسونها قريباً ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2013)

*
الجيش السوري يسيطر على قرية كفرعايا على ضواحي مدينة حمص .

تقول تنسيقية كفرعايا وجوبر والسلطانية :
سقطت كفرعايا و بدأ الدور على جوبر و القادم أعظم .

منذ اكثر من 21 يوما و نحن نقول لكم اننا بحاجة اليكم هنا في جوبر لا في البويضة و لا القصير لكنكم تعاميتم عن كل ما قلناه كنتم سبباً في تشرد نسائنا و أطفالنا و كنتم سبباً في استشهاد اكثر من 60 مقاتل و جرح اكثر من200 مقاتل عدا عن العشرات من الشهداء و المئات من الجرحى من المدنيين .


فيديو لبعض قتلى الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]q4Tmv4O-1cE[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو من الإعلام السوري :
[YOUTUBE]hc1SQJU7O7w[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2013)

*أهالي حلب من العرب السنة يلتحقون بالجيش السوري في حلب بكثافة لحماية مناطقهم ومحاربة الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]dSuEoh8riuA[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل قائد لواء التوحيد الجنوب في درعا :
[YOUTUBE]ziJVl_X7IKI[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو 9 دقائق مع الجيش في داريا (ريف دمشق) :
[YOUTUBE]W1-1vNSVhoA[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو لكتيبة من الشيشان تجاهد في سوريا :
[YOUTUBE]oYx4-fPBDmc[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2013)

*‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
التيار السلفي في الأردن يعلن مقتل 6 من كوادر "جبهة النصرة" في سورية*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2013)

*فيديو فظيع كيف يعلمون أطفالهم الإرهاب والذبح وأن القائد بن لادن ويتحدث عن أمجادهم في هدم أبراج التجارة ويفتخر بالإرهاب ويهدد بذبح الشيعة في قراهم :

[YOUTUBE]MS5-fQs9rkA[/YOUTUBE]


قتل إرهابي خلال محاولته التسلل بهدوء :
[YOUTUBE]Qve8T2bQqD0[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2013)

*
الجيش العربي السوري يحقق تقدماً في دارياً ويطهر أشهر ساحة فيها ، ويصل لمحيط مقام السيدة سكينة :
[YOUTUBE]u185nz5Q484[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 فبراير 2013)

*فيديو من المشفى الميداني في الرستن بريف حمص يظهر إصابات الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]d8oHv_0KMqw[/YOUTUBE]

مجموعة من 3 قناصين يحاولون قنص جندي سوري فيرديهم قتلى :
[YOUTUBE]Z1XCdHNXa68[/YOUTUBE]

عملية استخباراتية سورية بتفجير سيارتين مفخختين في معبر باب الهوى مع تركيا أدى لقتل عشرات الإرهابيين وقيادات لهم :
فيديو لآثار التفجير :
[YOUTUBE]MhZXKBTgXbg[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو ثاني لآثار التفجير :
[YOUTUBE]y-osgMmf5EM[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

*توثيق بعض قادة الإرهابيين الذين قتلوا خلال 24 ساعة :
مقتل الإرهابي علاء الزعبي قائد كتيبة درع حوران :
[YOUTUBE]p_zv9exjY2E[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل الإرهابي خليل بلال (أبو عمر) قائد كتيبة النسيم :
[YOUTUBE]w1ohkYm2xhA[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل الإرهابي أحمد الخليل قائد كتيبة إمام المرسلين :
[YOUTUBE]cjOPu6du-Lk[/YOUTUBE]

يتبعععع ...


*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

*تتمة قتلى الإرهابيين خلال آخر 24 ساعة والتي بدأتها في المشاركة السابقة :
مقتل الإرهابي حمدان الخاطر قائد كتيبة عمر بن الخطاب التابعة للواء القعقاع :




مقتل الإرهابي حمود زغيب (الحوت) من قادة الإرهابيين في حمص :




مقتل الإرهابي أحمد أبازيد المتحدث باسم لواء توحيد الجنوب :




مقتل الإرهابي أبو عمر قائد كتيبة شهداء 18 آذار :
[YOUTUBE]Qcex6rFrI3U[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل الإرهابي الرقيب المنشق ياسر تركمان قائد جماعة مغاوير القلمون من لواء تحرير الشام :




مقتل الإرهابي عبد الحميد الشيخ قائد لواء الإسلام في بادية الشام في معركة مطار الجراح العسكري مع عدد كبير من جنوده ، وللأسف تمكن الإرهابيون من السيطرة على المطار وفيه مجموعة طائرات ميغ 21 لكن استخدامها بالنسبة لهؤلاء المعاتيه أمر مستحيل لكن للأسف سيتم تخريبها :




*


----------



## thebreak-up (12 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فيديو فظيع كيف يعلمون أطفالهم الإرهاب والذبح وأن القائد بن لادن ويتحدث عن أمجادهم في هدم أبراج التجارة ويفتخر بالإرهاب ويهدد بذبح الشيعة في قراهم :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MS5-fQs9rkA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*للدرجة هذه وصل فيهم عمى ابليس، واذا الباشاوات مفتخرين بتدمير برج التجارة العالمي، طيب بن لادن كم قتل عربي ومسلم، ده عدد العرب والمسلمون الي اتقتلوا من بن لادن وصحابه اكتر بكتير من الي ماتوا في نيويورك، عميان يقودون عميان.
الله معكم يا شعب سوريا. *


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> مقتل الإرهابي عبد الحميد الشيخ قائد لواء الإسلام في بادية الشام في معركة مطار الجراح العسكري مع عدد كبير من جنوده ، وللأسف تمكن الإرهابيون من السيطرة على المطار وفيه مجموعة طائرات ميغ 21 لكن استخدامها بالنسبة لهؤلاء المعاتيه أمر مستحيل لكن للأسف سيتم تخريبها :
> 
> 
> ...



*تم قصف المطار جواً بشكل عنيف بمن فيه والقضاء على الإرهابيين والمحتويات كلياً لعدم الاستفادة منها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

*الأسد يستقبل بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس الجديد بمناسبة تنصيبه :





*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

*حمداً للرب تمت معالجة مشكلة مطار الجراح بالسرعة القصوى ، طائرات ميغ 21 لا تستخدم أصلاً لأنها قديمة بلا جدوى قابلة للإسقاط ، لذلك تم قصف المطار بمن فيه .

لكن للأسف الإرهابيون استطاعوا السيطرة على أجزاء من اللواء 80 في بلدة الباب في ريف حلب ، وأتوقع أن يسيطروا عليه كلياً ، بالمقابل تحرك رتل عسكري لاستعادته ، وقد لا يشكل أهمية كبرى لكنه يستنزف الإرهابيين في ريف حلب تخفيفاً من الضغط على المدينة التي تشهد تقدماً للجيش في عدة أحياء بوقت واحد .

في السفيرة شرق حلب حقق الجيش انتصاراً ساحقاً دون ضحايا تذكر وأمن الطريق وعدد من القرى وفك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع من خلال رتلين ، جزء من أحدهما هو نفسه الذي ذه باتجاه اللواء 80 أملاً في استكمال سلسلة الانتصارات التي ستفتح طريق شرق حلب وتحاصره حيث يحتل الإرهابيون أحياءه (بينما يسيطر الجيش على غرب المدينة) ، واعتراف التنسيقية الخاصة بالسفيرة بكل ما أقول :




ريف حلب-السفيرة|| 12-2-2013
النظام يحاول محاصرة الثوار في مدينة السفيرة بالالتفاف عليهم من بلدة تل عرن
ويستقدم تعزيزات للرتل الموجود في بلدة تل عرن 
ليفك الحصار الخانق الذي فرضه الثوار على معامل الدفاع 
اما عن الرتل الذي جاء من خناصر ،
فقد تمكن من زرع نقاط على طريق خناصر وحتى معامل الدفاع،،
واصبح الطريق بالكامل للنظام المجرم.
نحب ان ننوه الى ان معركة السفيرة هي معركة حلب بالكامل
فالرجاء الرجاء يا شرفاء يا احرار يا ثوار يا ابطال الرجاء ان تعطونا شيئا من الاهمية

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة لدمشق تقدمات واسع للجيش في الريف وتحسن تلو التحسن في الوضع ، حصل حي جوبر (في الغوطة الشرقية المحاذية لشرق دمشق والملاصق للأحياء المسيحية) على الاهتمام الأكبر في الأيام الماضية لأنه شكل المركز الأكبر لمحاولة اختراق دمشق ضمن ما عرف بـ "الملحمة الكبرى" ، لكن فوق هزيمتهم وعدد قتلاهم بدأوا يخسرون مناطق كانت تابعة لهم قبل الملحمة هههههههههه ، التفاصيل مع مراسل روسيا اليوم :
http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/news/607569/

تقرير عن 15 قتيل ليبي يوم أمس :
[YOUTUBE]lxvpxX_bc_4[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حمداً للرب تمت معالجة مشكلة مطار الجراح بالسرعة القصوى ، طائرات ميغ 21 لا تستخدم أصلاً لأنها قديمة بلا جدوى قابلة للإسقاط ، لذلك تم قصف المطار بمن فيه .
> 
> لكن للأسف الإرهابيون استطاعوا السيطرة على أجزاء من اللواء 80 في بلدة الباب في ريف حلب ، وأتوقع أن يسيطروا عليه كلياً ، بالمقابل تحرك رتل عسكري لاستعادته ، وقد لا يشكل أهمية كبرى لكنه يستنزف الإرهابيين في ريف حلب تخفيفاً من الضغط على المدينة التي تشهد تقدماً للجيش في عدة أحياء بوقت واحد .
> 
> *



*المراسل الميداني للتلفزيون السوري في حلب شادي حلوة :
عاجل : الجيش العربي السوري يحاصر من تبقى من المجموعات الارهابية المسلحة التي دخلت الى اجزاء من اللواء 80 بعد أن قتل اعداد كبيرة منها

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2013)

*
معركة اللواء 80 في ريف حلب :
تأكد سيطرة الجيش السوري على اللواء 80 كلياً ، وبعد أن كانت صفحات الإرهابيين تحتفل بتسللهم إليه ، باتت تعد قتلاهم ، وصفحتهم اعترفت على التوالي بمقتل 8 من الإرهابيين وأعتقد أن هناك عدد أكبر محاصرين في أحد أبنية اللواء سيتم قتلهم لأن الجيش رفض طلبهم بالانسحاب .

تقرير مفصل من المراسل الميداني للتلفزيون السوري في حلب شادي حلوة :
[YOUTUBE]JsvB7UQFEzU[/YOUTUBE]

بالنسبة لمعركة مطار الجراح الذي استولى الإرهابيون على معظمه وتم قصف جوي عليه :
عــاجــل || مــقــتــل قــائــد الــهــجــوم عــلــى مــطــار الــجــراح "عــطــا اللــه الـوسـمـي" صاحب جملة :
(رسـالـة إلـى بـشــار مـن قلــب المطــار الطـائـرات في أيدينـا)





يتبع غداً بمزيد من الأخبار المزودة بخرائط ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 فبراير 2013)

*يا أحباء وعدت بأخبار مع خرائط لفهم الأمور جيداً ، وأنا عند وعدي لكن في المساء ، سأطرح الآن بعض الآخبار المهمة فيديو :

قتل 10 إرهابيين بقذيفة دبابة واحدة في فيديو رائع ويستكمل الجيش الأمر بالرصاص :
[YOUTUBE]cY7qbT27L6g[/YOUTUBE]

بعض قتلى الإرهابيين في حلب مع البكاء والعويل :
[YOUTUBE]7ACkrbevXXo[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## fouad78 (14 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2KI3Ofj429Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2013)

حسم الصراع فى سوريا بين الطرفين عسكريا لاى منهما صعب المنال
لا بد من الحوار لوقف نزف الدم السورى


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2013)

*عملية إعداد الخرائط التي وعدت بها جارية وستسمح بشرح الأخبار بشكل أوضح لغير السوريين ، لكنها تجربتي الأولى لذلك يتخلل الأمر بعض البطء .

عن روسيا اليوم وAFP (وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية) :
مقتل عشرات المسلحين التونسيين في حلب شمال سورية يوم أمس
http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/news/607697/

معركتنا لأجل الإنسانية كلها .. بكل فخر .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> حسم الصراع فى سوريا بين الطرفين عسكريا لاى منهما صعب المنال
> لا بد من الحوار لوقف نزف الدم السورى



*أخي الحبيب الأمر ممكن بشدة في حال تم التوافق على توقف الدعم التركي , نلاحظ بأن شهر ونصف من توقف الدعم الخليجي أدى لتدهور وضع الإرهابيين في المحافظات التي كان الدعم الخليجي مسؤول عنها .

استمرار الدعم التركي يعني تقدماً للإرهابيين في بعض أجزاء المحافظات الشمالية ، ولكن هناك توقعات بأنه قد يتوقف في الفترة القادمة ما سيعني تدهور الوضع للمسلحين على امتداد الوطن .

ما زال الجيش السوري لم يستخدم أسلحته الاستراتيجية أو الكبرى بل وحتى معظم أنواع مدافعه وطائراته ودباباته .

الحوار سيوفر ضحايا ودماء وسلاح ووقت .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2013)

*
أول شرح مع خريطة :
معركة السفيرة التي افتتحنا بها هذا الموضوع ، وهي معركة فك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع ونجح ذلك فعلاً باعتراف التنسيقية ، بل واعترفوا بنجاح الجيش في نشر حواجز في العديد من النقاط والسيطرة على الطرقات .

وضعت على الخريطة أهم المواقع التي نشر الجيش فيها حواجزاً بشعار النجمة الحمراء ، وأهم الطرقات التي فتحها بالخط الأحمر ، وموقع معامل الدفاع بالمثلث الأزرق ، والسفيرة التي يسيطر عليها الأرهابيون حتى الآن ولكن محاصرون فيها بالمستطيل الأخضر .

نلاحظ في الزاوية اليسارية العليا موقع مدينة حلب ، يسيطر الإرهابيون على الأحياء الشرقية في حلب والجيش على الأحياء الغربية .

الضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها :


 

مقتل قائد كتيبة للإرهابيين في السفيرة اليوم اسمها شهداء عرادة :
[YOUTUBE]g-fAb9MmKJ4[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2013)

*في يوم عيد الحب لا بد لنا أن نذكر حب الإنسان والوطن والحضارة ، عشق لتراب سوريا هو من يدفع الشباب للاستبسال حتى قطرة الدم الأخيرة أمام توحش كوني إسلامي حقير ..

الشهيد ميرابو عاقل وحبيبته إيفا :




مقطع بصوت الشهيد ميرابو : نحنا الجيش ، لو متنا معليش ، حتى أهل بلادي ، يتهنوا بالعيش
[YOUTUBE]MdElEBS6Tiw[/YOUTUBE]

مقطع من الفن الجبلي بصوت الشهيد ميرابو عاقل وعزف الشهيد محمود هرموش :
[YOUTUBE]rtVz9AQDGoo[/YOUTUBE]

الشهيد ميرابو يغني موال للسيد الرئيس :
[YOUTUBE]8kyT_Gw9RvI[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 فبراير 2013)

الرب يحميكم اخي الغالي
الحرب الدائره ليست الا لخراب سوريا واقتصادها وكسرها على جميع الساحات وارجاعها الى الخلف وهذا معروف


بعد سنتين هل برأيك هناك حل
​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2013)

*أخي الحبيب الحل خارجياً ، أؤكد لك بأننا لن نهزم وأن دخولهم دمشق هو عشم إبليس في الملكوت .

توقف الدعم الخليجي أدى لتدهور أمورهم في ريف دمشق وحمص حيث الخليج مسؤول عن دعمهم في هاتين المحافظتين ، لكن الدعم التركي مستمر لذلك حققوا انتصاراً في محافظة شمالية (عدا حلب التي هي شمالية ويهزمون فيها لأن طموح تركيا الكبير فيها فقام الجيش بوضع ثقل كبير فيها) .

بالتالي أحاول أن أوضح أن توقف الدعم التركي هو النهاية للإرهابيين .. وهذا ما يجب أن يحدث .
أما نهاية النظام تتطلب حرب دولية كبيرة وهذا مستحيل ..

هم يحلمون (معاذ الخطيب وأذنابه) بأن الحوار سيكون على رحيل النظام ، لكنه في الحقيقة أتى بعد يأسهم من تحقيق نصر عسكري ، وبالتالي فلماذا سيرحل النظام من تلقاء نفسه !! .. أرى أن الحوار سيكون على تسليمهم السلاح ومحاولة ترخيص احزاب لهم او مقاعد في الحكومة على أكبر أمل لهم ..

وإن تجاوز الأمر ذلك فسيكون انتخابات يشاركون فيها في 2014 .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 فبراير 2013)

*روسيا اليوم : مصدر عسكري سوري: سلاح الجو قضى على مسلحين كانوا يخططون لمهاجمة مطارات عسكرية شمال البلاد ، وتأكيد سيطرة الجيش على اللواء 80 في ريف حلب

كنت قد تحدثت مرتين عن اللواء 80 وكان الإرهابيون قد صوروا داخله لذلك اعتقدت أنه قد يسقط كلياً لكن الدعم الجوي والارتال وصمود الجنود في الداخل أدى لقلب الأمور 180 درجة وسيطرة الجيش عليه .

http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/news/607704/

فيديو لـ 2 من قتلى إرهابيي الحر في درعا :
[YOUTUBE]xLi-XynXHuA[/YOUTUBE]

قتلى إرهابيي كتيبة البراء بن مالك :
[YOUTUBE]LPG7XITuU1k[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 فبراير 2013)

*قتلى إرهابيي كتيبة فلوجة حوران في معركة كتيبة السهوة :
[YOUTUBE]VX1UwsqZg_U[/YOUTUBE]

حفلة بكاء وعويل بمقتل الإرهابي أنس الزعبي قائد كتيبة عبد القادر كيلاني في معركة كتيبة السهوة :
[YOUTUBE]2atCUp-0-_I[/YOUTUBE]

في صورة الخريطة التي طرحتها مؤخراً توجد بلصق معامل الدفاع قرية من العرب السنة المؤيدين اسمها الواحة ، طبق الإرهابيون من السفيرة عليهم حصاراً خانقاً حتى لم يعد لديهم أي خبز أو مواد ، لكن الجيش فك الحصار عن المنطقة كما شرحت على الخريطة وقدم للأهالي ما يلزمهم :
[YOUTUBE]AqztJLhRyA0[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل الإرهابي أبو عنتر قائد كتيبة قمر بني هاشم :
[YOUTUBE]dO09gdawPds[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الخارجية الأميركي كيري: الأسد قادر على إحداث فرق في الحل
http://almayadeen.net/ar/news/syria-mAleZT7NIUWpCKFmAI8qSg/كيري-الأسد-قادر-على-إحداث-فرق-في-الحل

*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 فبراير 2013)

*اعتراف الإرهابيين على صفحتهم بـ 23 قتيل في معركة كتيبة السهوة للدفاع الجوي التي تسللوا إليها ووتصوروا فيها لكنها كتيبة على امتداد كيلومترات والمعارك مستمرة :




			1-/ النعيمه/ الشهيد أياد منصور الصعيب
2- الشهيد عدنان محمود الزعبي / دير البخت
3- المسيفره الشهيد ذيب محمد ذيب الأحمد الزعبي
4-المسيفرةالشهيد أحمد عبد الرحمن عبد الحليم الزعبي
5- الشهيد علاء محمد علي الزعبي / المسيفره
6-الشهيد فؤاد الغزاوي / بلدة صيدا
7- مدينه طفس الشهيد مراد كيوان
8- الشهيد محمد ثائر موفق الدوحست / حمص
9- الشهيد محمود محمد المصري ام المياذن
10- الشهيد علاء احمد الراضي درعا طريق السد
11-الشهيد احمد عبد الرحمن الشحادات الجيزة سفيرة حوران
12-الشهيد نادر خالد الصالح الجيزه النعيمه 
13-الشهيد وائل خليل الزرزور النعيمه 
14-الشهيد أبراهيم علي المناجرة النعيمه 
15-الشهيد سليمان أبراهيم العبود النعيمه 
16-الشهيد ذياب علي الصلخدي النعيمه 
17- الشهيد علي الدروبي بصرى الشام 
18-الشهيد رفعات حكمت المحاميد النعيمه 
20- الشهيد أحمد يوسف العبود النعيمه
21- الشهيد محمد سالم الدراوشة الكرك الشرقي
22- الشهيد ماهر أحمدزعل الخلايفة الكرك الشرقي
23- الشهيد المجاهد البطل سعود الخطيب ( أبو الشهيد عبدالعزيز ) الجيزة سفيرة حوران
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 فبراير 2013)

*الجيش السوري يسيطر على قرية السعن في ريف حمص وجثث لعشرات الإرهابيين يظهر بعض منهم في تقرير التالي للإعلام السوري :
[YOUTUBE]Eqjth1NhShg[/YOUTUBE]

قتلى للإرهابيين في حي الشيخ سعيد في حلب ومصادرة سلاح وذخيرة :
[YOUTUBE]-3LUO836Zxk[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 فبراير 2013)

*لدي مجموعة من الأخبار والمنجزات الهامة سأطرحها بعد يومين بالإضافة لتلخيص شامل للوضع والظرف الدولي ومؤشرات التفاوض .*
*سأطرح الآن صورة الإرهابي القتيل ياسر صعب قائد كتيبة الحمزة التابعة للواء الإسلام*
*(لدي صور الكثير والكثير منهم سأطرح بعضها قريباً لأني أقتصر على طرح قتلاهم من القادة والأكثر أهمية وشراسة وإلا اضطررنا لطرح 100 صورة يومياً !! كما أني أتجنب طرح الصورة التي تحوي جثث مشوة)*



تحميل صور[/URL]


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

*في الصورة السابقة قتل قائد لكتيبة من لواء الإسلام ، اليوم ذكرت رويترز أنه تم قتل قائد ومؤسس لواء الإسلام نفسه .
هذا الرجل يعد أهم إرهابي في محافظة ريف دمشق .


هذا الفيديو هام جداً لأنه يلخص الجزء الفكري والعقائدي لما يسميه الإعلام "الثورة السورية" :
[YOUTUBE]elJ5BDmI4rc[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

*انقطعت في الفترة السابقة عن الأخبار بسبب ظروف خاصة .

الأخبار رائعة جداً ، فمنذ خسارة مطار الجراح الذي نقلته لكم (واعتقادئي مخطئاً بخسارة اللواء 80) في ريف حلب ، لم تحدث أي خسارة تذكر ، لكن في المقابل هناك تقدم واسع للجيش في عدة محافظات .

في حمص : إنجاز كبير وقياسي باسترجاع 3 أحياء على التوالي في ضواحي حمص وهي : كفرعايا - جوبر - السلطانية ، علماً أن هذه الأحياء متاخمة لحي باباعمرو الذي سيطر عليه الجيش قبل سنة من الآن واستغرق تحريره شهراً كاملاً من المعارك .

وفي ريف حمص تمت السيطرة على قرية السعن ، بالإضافة لاستمرار تطويق البقع المتبقية للإرهابيين وتقدم للجيش في ريف مدينة القصير المتاخمة للحدود اللبنانية .

فيديو يتحدث عن كمين بسيط للجيش قتل فيه 3 إرهابيين في ريف القصير وصادر أسلحة :
[YOUTUBE]sbR9Et_6dG4[/YOUTUBE]

يتبع لبقية المحافظات ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم حدثت 3 تفجيرات مؤلمة في دمشق أدت لعشرات الشهداء ، وهي تعكس عجزهم الكلي عن التقدم عسكرياً إلى دمشق فيسعون للتفجيرات خلق خطوط الجيش ، القصف الانتقامي على مواقعهم في الريف بدأ .
المجد للشهداء والوطن والإنسان .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

*استمراراً لأخبار محافظة حمص في البوست السابق ، فيديو لمعركة من معارك القصير تظهر تدهور الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]PJFPXm0sWcw[/YOUTUBE]

في حلب هناك تقدم كبير للجيش من جهة في الريف الشرقي ومن جهة في وسط المدينة ، نلاحظ تقدم الجيش على محاور المدينة القديمة :
[YOUTUBE]3f_aRNfmwrE[/YOUTUBE]

وهنا نرى قنص قناص إرهابي في رأسه :
[YOUTUBE]mGnog_brpnY[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل قائد كتيبة للإرهابيين في حلب :





*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

*في محافظة حماة ، وبعد استرجاع كرناز والمغير ، الجيش السوري يسترجع قرية اللطامنة كلياً والأهالي تحتفل بمسيرات كثيفة بعضها بالسيارات :
[YOUTUBE]bZPmhfgcKoM[/YOUTUBE]

الأزمة في شهورها الأخيرة يا أحباء ، وأعتقد خلال 3 شهور من اليوم سنكون في واقع مختلف كلياً عما عايشتموه لمدة سنتين .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> فيديو لكتيبة من الشيشان تجاهد في سوريا :
> [YOUTUBE]oYx4-fPBDmc[/YOUTUBE]
> *



*قتل قائد هذه الكتيبة أول أمس هههههههههههه
[YOUTUBE]Jxb8CnRnx2s[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 فبراير 2013)

> * الأخبار رائعة جداً ، فمنذ خسارة مطار الجراح الذي نقلته لكم (واعتقادئي  مخطئاً بخسارة اللواء 80) في ريف حلب ، لم تحدث أي خسارة تذكر ، لكن في  المقابل هناك تقدم واسع للجيش في عدة محافظات .*


شكلك بتهزر صح
ياراجل كل اللى بيحصل عندكم اخبار رائعة .؟
اومال الغير رائعة بتكون اى شكلها .؟
يارب ارحم شعب سوريا


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2013)

*من الصور التي آلمتني من تفجيرات دمشق اليوم :




أخي بايبل أنا أنقل الأخبار المؤلمة والأخبار الرائعة .
الأخبار الرائعة هي استعادة الجيش السوري للمدن والقرى من الإرهابيين وتكويم جثثهم النتنة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2013)

*مزيد ومزيد من التقدم في حلب القديمة ، تقرير ميداني :
[YOUTUBE]G_USbTFl4tY[/YOUTUBE]

مشاركة كتائب البعث إلى جانب الجيش السوري في المعارك في حلب القديمة :




صورة ثانية :




*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *مزيد ومزيد من التقدم في حلب القديمة ، تقرير ميداني :
> [YOUTUBE]G_USbTFl4tY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> مشاركة كتائب البعث إلى جانب الجيش السوري في المعارك في حلب القديمة :
> ...



*تتوالى الاخبار الرائعة في حلب ، التراجع الوحيد طوال الأسبوع السابق كان على مستوى بعض الحواجز في محافظة درعا أقصى الجنوب وتتجه الأمور لهدنة بين الجيش والمسلحين في بعض قراها ، لأن الجيش يريد التفرغ للمحافظات الأهم .

فعلاً هذه الفترة قد تكون أفضل فترة منذ شهور والأمور في تحسن مجمل رائع .

من الأخبار التي حدثت في حلب اليوم (باستثناء استهداف الإرهابيين وقتلهم في مختلف مناطقهم) :
- الجيش العربي السوري يعلن الكنيسة الانجيلية العربية خالية من الأرهاب ويواصل تقدمه في الجديدة

- الجيش العربي السوري في باب الحديد واشتباكات عنيفة في المنطقة والجيش ينتشر في باب الحديد

- قوات الجيش العربي السوري تفرض سيطرتها الكاملة على حي ( الفرافرة ) بحلب القديمة

- نقاط حررها الجيش في حلب القديمة اليوم وتمركز فيها حواجز :
1-عوجة الكيالي
2-السويقة
3-دوار السبع بحرات 
4- طلعة السجن
5-قلعة حلب
6- الفرافرة 
7- سوق النحاسين "تراب الغربا"
*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 فبراير 2013)

*انفجار سيارتين مفخختين بالإرهابيين أثناء الإعداد وعشرات القتلى من عصاباتهم ، توفيق إلهي رهيب لهم :
[YOUTUBE]0fm1ltTID-Q[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 فبراير 2013)

*تهلل صفحات الإرهابيين للسيطرة على الجامع الأموي في حلب القديمة ويتناسون أنهم خسروا أكثر من 20 نقطة في حلب القديمة نفسها خلال آخر 3 أيام فقط !!

علماً أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يسيطرون فيها عليه وقد استعاده الجيش سابقاً .*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 فبراير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تهلل صفحات الإرهابيين للسيطرة على الجامع الأموي في حلب القديمة ويتناسون أنهم خسروا أكثر من 20 نقطة في حلب القديمة نفسها خلال آخر 3 أيام فقط !!
> 
> علماً أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يسيطرون فيها عليه وقد استعاده الجيش سابقاً .*



*تصدق بحسب موضوع سوريا خلص من زمان*​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدق بحسب موضوع سوريا خلص من زمان*​



*قريباً جداً ، الواقع على الأرض يتغير تدريجياً والتحسن كبير جداً لمصلحتنا 

خبر جديد قرأته في مواقع محطات إخبارية هامة ، أنقله بصياغة السوريين :

في دليل على نجاعة الحملة المكثفة التي يشنها الجيش العربي السوري على جبهة النصرة وأخواتها بهدف استئصالها وتخليص السوريين من إرهابهم، أقر التيار السلفي الجهادي في الأردن لأول مرة بانخفاض نسبة عمليات الجبهة المسلحة في سورية.

وقال قيادي بارز في التيار، فضّل عدم الكشف عن اسمه لوكالة «يو. بي. اي» للأنباء: إن «كوادر جبهة النصرة وكتائب التوحيد، وغيرهم من المجموعات المجاهدة، يتعرضون لحملات أمنية جد قاسية من القوات الحكومية في المحافظات السورية، ولاسيما في مدن دمشق وحلب ودرعا وإدلب، ولدرجة أنهم اختفوا بين عامة السكان واندمجوا بهم».

وأشار القيادي إلى انخفاض أعداد أنصار التيار السلفي الجهادي الذين يذهبون إلى سورية عبر المنافذ غير الشرعية بين البلدين بنسبة تجاوزت 95%، وذلك بسبب التشديدات الأمنية عليها.
وسبق للتيار السلفي في الأردن أن أعلن مؤخراً أن «جبهة النصرة» تتعرض لحرب وصفها بـ«الضارية جداً» في درعا[/COLOR]*.


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2013)

*مزيد من التقدم والانتصارات للجيش في جبهة ريف حلب الشرقي وسيطرة الجيش على 3 قرى جديدة وقريباً فتح الطريق الكامل من الريف الشرقي كله وحتى شرق المدينة وهو سيعني خسارة رهيبة للمسلحين .

وفي جبهة حلب القديمة مزيد من الانتصارات للجيش ، الخسارة الوحيدة كانت الجامع الأموي في حلب القديمة (والبعض يقول أن الإرهابيين انسحبوا بعد التصوير فيه) ، وكما أكدت وأؤكد وتؤكد التقارير والصور أن الجيش سيطر على أكثر من 20 نقطة في حلب القديمة في الأيام الماضية .

على جبهة الريف الغربي هجوم كبير للإرهابيين على مدرسة الشرطة في خان العسل وتمت السيطرة على أبنية مدنية حولها وطرد سكانها ، ولكن المدرسة صامدة لليوم الثالث على التوالي والطيران الحربي يآزر .
وأكد لي أحد الأخوة العابرين أن الإرهابيين من قريته يشاركون في هذا الهجوم الكبير وأن أكثر من 30 منهم قتلوا فيه !!!!
تخيلوا العدد الحقيقي من مجموع المهاجمين الذين قتلوا كم يكون !!!

على جبهة الأشرفية الخاضع لسيطرة الجيش السوري واقتراب تحرير حي بني زيد الوحيد المتبقي للإرهابيين شمال حلب ، تقرير عن التقدم الكبير في الأشرفية :
[YOUTUBE]O590nQzU8Qc[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2013)

*الخبر الأهم في مشاركة منفصلة :
تأمين كامل محيط مطار حلب الدولي وإقلاع أول طائرة مدنية مجدداً .
المطار واقع شرق حلب وحوصر مع 4 نقاط اخرى لمدى اسبوعين ، من المستحيل منطقياً أن يكون عدد قتلى الإرهابيين أقل من 700 في هذه المعركة لأنها على 5 مراكز كبرى * 14 يوم ، أقل تقدير 10 قتلى في اليوم على المركز فالمجموع 700 إرهابي قتيل على أبسط تقدير .*


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2013)

عدم سقوط نظام سوريا سوف يخلل وضع النظام الغبى فى مصر
نتمنى هذا


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2013)

*أخي الحبيب لو لاحظت نسبة قتلى الإرهابيين المصريين في سوريا سنجدها أقل بكثييييررر من نسبة التونسيين والليبيين رغم أن عدد الشعب المصري يفوق ١٠ أضعاف هذه الدول .
وهذا يدل على قلق الإسلاميين على حكمهم في مصر وإصرارهم على عدم خسارة حتى العشرات من الأفراد في سوريا لشدة اهتمامهم بحكمهم في مصر .
ما يحدث في سوريا اليوم هو موسم صيد للإرهابيين بالآلاف من عرب وغير عرب حتى أمراء الجهاد على مستوى العالم من الشيشان والقوقاز وأفغانستان يقتلون لدينا بالجملة ( أعدك بصور ٧ جثث لمجاهدين قوقازيين اليوم ) .
لذا إن أردتم تخليص مصر من بعض إرهابييها لا مانع من إرسالهم خاصة أن الغالبية يقتلون في التسللات الحدودية قبل دخولهم حتى .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2013)

*الجيش العربي السوري يحرر مركز الأرصاد الجوية في حلب , وانتشار جثث مرتزقة العدو في المكان .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *( أعدك بصور 7 جثث لمجاهدين قوقازيين اليوم ) .
> *



*
الأول :




الثاني :




الثالث :




الرابع :




الخامس :




السادس :




السابع :




*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 مارس 2013)

*كيف يصوغ الإرهابيون هزائمهم ^_^ ههههههههه :
ناشطون : الجيش العراقي هاجم الجيش الحر في معبر  اليعربية بالتزامن مع هجوم قوات النظام وتمكن قوات النظام من اعادة  السيطرة على المعبر .*​


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2013)

سؤال صديقى الانطاكى
هل الجيش السورى يحرز تقدما هذة الايام جيدا  عكس الفترة السابقة؟؟؟
واذا قامت امريكا بالتدخل  لوقف هذا التقدم ماهو فكر النظام فى  هذا الموقف


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

السؤال اللي مش قادر اعرف اجابته لحد النهاردة...

إسرائيل....عايزة بشار أم الجيش الحر؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2013)

*اسرائيل لا عايزة دا ولا دا اسرائيل عايزة سوريا تخرب 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال صديقى الانطاكى
> هل الجيش السورى يحرز تقدما هذة الايام جيدا  عكس الفترة السابقة؟؟؟
> واذا قامت امريكا بالتدخل  لوقف هذا التقدم ماهو فكر النظام فى  هذا الموقف


*أخي الحبيب الجيش السوري منذ خسارة مطار الجراح ليس لديه أي خسارة تذكر (سوى مسجد في حلب والأغلب أن هذا المسجد استعيد) .

بالمقابل الإنجازات كثيرة جداً ، ريف حلب الشرقي تمت السيطرة عليه بأكثر من 90% ، واليوم تحديداً تمت السيطرة على قرية تل شغيب ومخيم النيرب للاجئين الفلسطينيين الذين رحبوا بالأرتال العسكرية بحشود ضخمة .

وكل هذه الانجازات باعتراف التنسيقيات وصفحات الإرهابيين .

قريباً جداً فك الحصار عن مطار النيرب العسكري مثلما تم فك الحصار عن مطار حلب الدولي وعادت الطائرات للإقلاع .
وإلى جوار المطارين يوجد مطار كويرس واللواء 80 .

وسيسطر الجيش على هذه المناطق وبذلك يضع الإرهابيين (الذين يتمركزون في الأحياء الشرقية لمدينة حلب) بين فكي كماشة لأن الجيش يسيطر على غرب المدينة أيضاً .

لكن في اعتقادي أن الجيش لن يقتحم الأحياء الشرقية أولاً ، بل ستتابع الأرتال العسكرية السيطرة على الريف الشمالي وما تبقى من الغربي .

وبذلك يبقى الإرهابيون داخل حلب دون أي إمدادات وهنا نهايتهم ونقطة تحول هائلة في مسار الأحداث ستكون .

بالنسبة للمدينة شرحت تقدم الجيش داخل المدينة القديمة في عدة أحياء .

في دمشق لا جديد يذكر لكن حسمت معركة الملحمة الكبرى بالفشل الذريع ولم يتقدموا لأي نقطة بل قدموا عشرات القتلى من الإرهابيين مجاناً ، كما حسمت معركة مطار دمشق الدولي لمصلحة الجيش السوري .

في حمص تمت السيطرة من فترة على 3 أحياء جديدة في الضواحي ومن يومها لا جديد يذكر سوى الضرب المستمر لمعاقل الإرهابيين والمشافي الميدانية والمقرات .

هذا هو الوضع بالمجمل .

لكن ما تحسن جداً هو الوضع الديبلوماسي ، فأميركا بوضوح تركت لروسيا فرض شروطها والحل ، ورفضت دعم المعارضة مجدداً .
ومؤتمر أصدقاء سوريا الداعم للمعارضة الإرهابية تقلص من أول اجتماع 130 دولة إلى آخر اجتماع بالأمس 11 دولة هههههههه

وقد بكى معاق الخطيب فيه لأن الدول رفضت تسليحهم مجدداً :2::2::2::2::2::2:
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> السؤال اللي مش قادر اعرف اجابته لحد النهاردة...
> 
> إسرائيل....عايزة بشار أم الجيش الحر؟



*مثلما أجابك أخي باول إسرائيل تريد خراب سوريا ، وليس أفضل لخراب أي بلد من أن تسلمه للإسلاميين ، وهذا ما فعلته بمصر وتريد فعله في سوريا ، وبالتالي فهي كإرادة وتمني طبعاً تريد الجيش الحر .

الجيش الحر يجري مقابلات مع صحفيين إسرائيليين يدخلهم لبعض المناطق الحدودية ويعلن ركوعه التام ، بعكس النظام السوري الذي كان له الفضل في استعادة محافظة القنيطرة بالقوة في حرب 73 ، وما خاضه من معارك كبرى في لبنان (مثل السلطان يعقوب وقت الاجتياح عام 1982 أكبر هزيمة لإسرائيل في تاريخها بدمار حوالي 160 دبابة) وحتى تمام تحرير الجنوب .

واستمرار تسليحه لحركات فلسطينية إلخ .

لكن ما حصل هو ظروف معاكسة أجبرت إسرائيل على تمني العكس ، أي أن يضعف النظام السوري دون أن يسقط ، لأن كل ما تخشاه إسرائيل حصول انفلات يوصل الصواريخ الكيميائية لحزب الله أو للإسلاميين نفسهم فهؤلاء قد يركعون اليوم ويخرجون عن السيطرة غداً .

لكن هذه الأزمة التي نجحت بتأخير سوريا لعشرات السنين عمرانياً واقتصادياً (مثلما أرادت إسرائيل) هي نفسها الأزمة التي مدت سوريا عسكرياً بقوة هائلة جيش كامل من مئات الألوف مدرب على حرب عصابات خسرتها إسرائيل أمام حزب في 2006 ، وشعب اعتاد الحرب في حين بكى الجنود الإسرائيليون وسكان تل أبيب من قذيفة مضحكة .
+ أرادت روسيا ضمان عدم تهور الناتو فقدمت لسوريا أحدث مضاد بحري في العالم وشبكة من منظومتي اسكندر وبانتسير للدفاع الجوي الحديثتين جداً .
+ روسيا قدمت مروحيات هجومية متطورة جداً ودبابات وذخيرة وصواريخ ثقيلة ومؤخراً طائرات حربية تتفوق على ميغ وسوخوي ،، إلخ
إسرائيل اكتفت ولم تعد تريد أن تكون سوريا مخزن سلاح هائل الحجم .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

*تدريبات الفتيات المتطوعات في الدفاع الوطني في حمص :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=223501897794909&set=vb.103614346459382&type=2&theater

الدفاع الوطني هو شكل أكثر تطوراً عن اللجان الشعبية المسلحة ، فهو منظم وله مراكز تدريب غير معلنة ومدرب على حرب العصابات وحماية الأحياء التي يكون الجيش قد حررها ، وبذلك يتم توفير مزيد من التعبئة العددية للجيش . 
*


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

اعتقد حتى إسرائيل تعرف ان سوريا مش هتختفي في الهوا...في الاخر واحد هيكسب....فانهي عدو (مهما اضعفوه) عايزينه في الاخر؟

بشار (مع إيران) أم الجيش الحر، وبالتالي الإخوان معاهم سوريا ومصر...وإسرائيل في النص؟


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اعتقد حتى إسرائيل تعرف ان سوريا مش هتختفي في الهوا...في الاخر واحد هيكسب....فانهي عدو (مهما اضعفوه) عايزينه في الاخر؟
> 
> بشار (مع إيران) أم الجيش الحر، وبالتالي الإخوان معاهم سوريا ومصر...وإسرائيل في النص؟


*وهل الإخوان في مصر يحاربون إسرائيل أم يرسلون رسائل غرامية ؟ :new6:
لكن إسرائيل لا تستطيع دفن ثمن وصولهم وهو الانفلات وتسرب الأسلحة الكيميائية لحزب الله .
*​


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

في مصر رسائل غرام....لكن مش هيفضلوا كده للأبد.....انا رهاني ان الاخوان منظمة فاشية وكل ده فقط لحد ما يتمكنوا وياخدوا بﻻد اخرى....ممكن تاخد عقود العملية دي


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

*على مستوى الخسائر تمكن الإرهابيون من التسلل لأحد أبنية مدرسة الشرطة في الريف الغربي في حلب ، والجيش يرسل تعزيزات لإنقاذ الموقف .

على مستوى الانتصارات ، تابعنا منذ بداية الموضوع معارك الريف الشرقي في حلب والسفيرة وفك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع ، والجيش السوري قام اليوم بإصدار البيان التالي :


بيان رسمي للقيادة العامة للجيش و القوات المسلحة : 

الجيش العربي السوري يزف لشعب سورية العظيم نبأ سيطرة حماة الديار على كامل الطريق الدولي الممتد بين : 

السلمية ، أثريا ، خناصر ، أم عامود ، تل شغيب ، جنير ، قين ، جلاغيم ، سفيرة ، معامل الدفاع ، باشكوي ، تركان ، تل شغيب ، النيرب ، مخيم النيرب ، مطار حلب الدولي ،مراكز البحوث العلمية ، تل عابور ، جنيد ، قبتين خريوش .. 

التلفزيون السوري  ..

*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

*نلاحظ هذه الأيام أن المعتوه صفوت الزيات يظهر دون خريطة  ، فقد توقفت انتصاراتهم من 20 يوم دون أي إنجاز واحد ، بينما خسروا مساحات واسعة في أكثر من محافظة ^_^ *


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2013)

*‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
ناشطون: عدد كبير من عناصر "النصرة" و"كتائب أحرار الشام" قتلوا خلال هجومهم على مدينة الرقة

قتلاهم بالمئات لأنهم هجموا بحوالي 5000 مقاتل لاحتلال مدينة الرقة وهي عاصمة محافظة الرقة ، لكن الفرقة 17 كانت حاضرة ومستعدة وكافة المراكز الامنية والعسكرية وكتائب البعث ، خلف الهجوم مئات القتلى من طرف الإرهابيين ، مقابل 4 جرحى فقط من طرفنا دون أي شهيد 
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 مارس 2013)

عندي سؤال يا اخ انطاكي
المناطق المحرره هل تعود كما كانت من حيث الاكل والشرب وسبل المعيشه ام  لا وهل بتكون امنه 100%


----------



## اليعازر (3 مارس 2013)

أخي الحبيب انطاكي..

عندي سؤال عن موضوع يُتداول كثيرا في لبنان هذه الأيام ويتمحور حول الدور المرتقب لحزب الله في الأزمة السورية فأحببت أن اسمع رأيك كشخص مطلع على تفاصيل ما يحدث على ارض سوريا الحبيبة..واسمح لي في هذا السياق أن اقتبس كلاماً للمتحدث الإعلامي لما يُسمى بالجيش السوري الحر وأود أن أقرأ رداً منك على هذا الكلام:



> اشار المتحدث الإعلامي في القيادة المشتركة للجيش السوري الحر فهد المصري الى إن "القيادة المشتركة للجيش السوري الحر تطلق صفارة الإنذار والتحذير من مخاطر وانعكاسات الحملة العسكرية الواسعة التي يحضر ويعد لها "حزب الله" وجند لها عدة آلاف من مقاتليه، وأنواع وأجيال متعددة من الأسلحة الثقيلة في منطقة بعلبك ـ الهرمل والمناطق الحدودية مع سوريا، وبشكل خاص من جهة ريف حمص والقصير بغية اجتياح عسكري واسع للمنطقة يصل مداه حوض العاصي في ريف حماة وبعض مناطق الساحل السوري".
> واكد المصري أن "ذلك سيعتبر بمثابة إعلان حرب مفتوحة من ميليشيا مسلحة على سوريا وشعبها تستخدم فيها أراضي دولة في العدوان على أراضي دولة أخرى و خرقاً جديداً للقانون الدولي والاتفاقيات الدولية  وكذلك  الثنائية بين البلدين الجارين وإساءة للعلاقات الأخوية و الإنسانية والتاريخية. كما سيعتبر ذلك إمعانا من قيادة حزب الله الشريكة في القتل والجريمة وفي أكثر من مكان على ترابنا الوطني السوري في معاداة الشعب السوري بعد أن أحتلت ثمان قرى من أراضيه التي سنستعيدها دون أدنى شك  وندحر منها القتلة والغزاة مهما بلغت التضحيات".
> وطالب منظمة الأمم المتحدة وجامعة الدول العربية "بضرورة عقد جلسة طارئة لمنع انفجار الوضع  على الحدود المشتركة ومناقشة هذه التطورات وانعكاساتها وتداعياتها الخطيرة على الأمن الإقليمي وأهمية إرسال قوات عربية أو دولية لحفظ أمن الحدود بين البلدين، كما نطالب الدولة اللبنانية بأهمية تحمل كامل مسؤولياتها".
> http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/589099/فهد-المصري-يحذر-مخاطر-الحملة-العسكرية-التي-يحضر-له


----------



## GEORGIOS (3 مارس 2013)

مصدر ميداني لتلفزيون الخبر : مسلحو المعارضة يسيطرون على مدرسة الشرطة في خان العسل غرب حلب بعد حصارها و معارك دامية استمرت نحو 4 أيام 

 المصدر : 106 شهداء و نحو 60 جريحا حصيلة الاشتباكات جميعهم من الشرطة


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2013)

*أخي الحبيب وأستاذي الغالي اليعازر ..
طوال سنتين كاملتين لم يقم حزب الله بدور يذكر ضد الجيش الحر في لبنان حتى يقوم به في سوريا ، وإذا تذكرنا ما قامت به أسرة (آل مقداد) هز كيان الجيش الحر في لبنان أكثر من كل ما قام به حزب الله .
سنتان وهم يريدون تدمير مقام السيدة زينب ، ولجان شعبية من شيعة سوريا على قلتهم تحارب حوله ، ولم يتدخل حزب الله .
ما حدث مؤخراً أن هناك قرى حدودية سورية يقطنها من سنوات آلاف الشيعة تم الهجوم عليها والاعتداء على أهلها ، وبعض هؤلاء مقاتلون متدربون في حزب الله ، وغالباً أتاهم دعم من داخل لبنان بمقاتلين وسلاح وتمكنوا من السيطرة على قراهم .

والجيش الحر وإن هدد فهو لن يستطيع إيذاء حزب الله ، لأنه أضعف من ذلك ، فهو جملة من الكتائب مفككة القيادات ، في كل قرية قيادة مستقلة ، وإن وجد فرضاً آلاف مستعدون للذهاب للبنان (وهذا يكلفهم خسارة عشرات القرى في سوريا) فإنهم لن يتمكنوا من فعل شيء .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2013)

GEORGIOS قال:


> مصدر ميداني لتلفزيون الخبر : مسلحو المعارضة يسيطرون على مدرسة الشرطة في خان العسل غرب حلب بعد حصارها و معارك دامية استمرت نحو 4 أيام
> 
> المصدر : 106 شهداء و نحو 60 جريحا حصيلة الاشتباكات جميعهم من الشرطة



*فعلاً أخي الحبيب كنت أريد نقل هذا الخبر المؤسف من ريف حلب الغربي لكني لم أدخل المنتدى اليوم إلا الآن ، وكنت قد نقلت بالأمس تسللهم لأبنية المدرسة .

اليوم هناك في سوريا متغيرات كبرى لم نشهدها سابقاً ، معارك شاسعة في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي في 17 نقطة .

معارك قوية لدخول ما تبقى من الجزء الذي يحاصره الجيش في حمص والذي يمثل حمص القديمة .

على مستوى ريف حلب الشرقي هذا اعتراف تنسيقية السفيرة :
"تنسيقية السفيرة" تعترف : خسرنا المنطقةكلها و النظام اقتحم كل شيء خسرنا كل القرى و السبب خذلان "المجاهدين".


دولياً نشر تلفزيون الخبر نفسه هذه المقالة :
http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...c083ef4cddbde44d10ac4839123d9c4#ixzz2MVO5WTT0

​*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2013)

*جزء من مقابلة الرئيس الأسد مع الصنداي تايمز بالأمس ، (قارنوا مع مرسي) :
[YOUTUBE]M_TTqicGjR0[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> عندي سؤال يا اخ انطاكي
> المناطق المحرره هل تعود كما كانت من حيث الاكل والشرب وسبل المعيشه ام  لا وهل بتكون امنه 100%



*أخي الغالي الأمر متوقف على المنطقة ، فمثلاً باباعمرو عادت أفضل من قبل وآمنة 100% ، وهكذا الحفة التي كانت معقل الإرهابيين في ريف اللاذقية .
مناطق أخرى تبقى نقاط اشتباك .
المنطقة التي يعود أهلها إليها هي المنطقة التي يعلنها الجيش آمنة ويدعو الناس للعودة مثلما نقلت مؤخراً  عن قرى حماه المحررة .*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *جزء من مقابلة الرئيس الأسد مع الصنداي تايمز بالأمس ، (قارنوا مع مرسي) :
> [YOUTUBE]M_TTqicGjR0[/YOUTUBE]
> *



الاسد ومرسي دونت مكس:smile02


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> اليوم هناك في سوريا متغيرات كبرى لم نشهدها سابقاً ، معارك شاسعة في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي في 17 نقطة .
> 
> ​*



*
عاجل | ريف اللاذقية : 

تجدد الاشتباكات في محور سد بلوران وسط تقدم كبير جدا لحماة الديار .. 

و حصيلة معارك يوم أمس (لأنه لا أنباء تذكر عن اشتباكات اليوم حتى الآن) أكثر من 6 شهداء و حوالي 40 جريح من حماة الديار و أكثر من 100 قتيل من جرذان الناتو (يشهد لهذا الرقم الإنجازات الجارية + مشافي الإرهابيين في تركيا على الحدود) .. 

دبابات قواتنا الخاصة وصلت إلى مشارف سلمى للمرة الأولى ، و أسود الدفاع الوطني يتجولون بكل أريحية على الحدود التركية من ناحية كسب لاصطياد الهاربين من المعارك .. 

و في جبهة كفرية سيطر أبطالنا على جبل النوبة الاستراتيجي و قرية غمام و تم استرجاع كتيبة الأمن الإلكتروني و الاتصالات و أصبح العدو بين فكي كماشة .. 

معلومات عن وصول أعداد كبيرة من ريف إدلب و جبل صهيون للقتال في جبهة كفرية و جبل الأكراد و حماة الديار بانتظارهم بفارغ الصبر لرفع حصيلة الجماجم على أرض لاذقية الأسد .. 

بكم سنغيرُ الدنيا ، و يسمعُ صوتنا القدرُ .. 
بكم نبني الغدَ الأحلى ، بكم نحيا و ننتصرُ ..

(اليوم يجري تأمين وتمشيط المناطق التي تمت السيطرة عليها)
 *


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2013)

*سيطرة الإرهابيين على أجزاء كبيرة من مدينة الرقة شمال شرق البلاد ، وما زلت أجهل سبب عدم تدخل الفرقة 17 حتى الآن .

لأن الهجوم نفسه حدث قبل أيام بحوالي 5000 إرهابي وكان للفرقة 17 الخاصة بمحافظة الرقة الدور الأكبر في صده ، أما اليوم فلا يتصدى سوى الأمن العسكري والدفاع الوطني .

لكن هؤلاء على قلتهم وقلة عتادهم يبلون بلاءً حسناً / فيديو لبعض قتلى الإرهابيين في المدينة :
[YOUTUBE]i6I0k_lOAfM[/YOUTUBE]
يتبع بكل جديد ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2013)

*عاجل || الجيش العربي السوري يسيطر على بلدة «السماطية» في ريف إدلب.*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2013)

*السيطرة على الريف الجنوبي لحماة بالجملة :
ريف حماة الجنوبي فقد أعلن الجيش العربي السوري قرى زهرة المدائن وسريحين ورعبون والجنان وزور الشعار والزبادة والشيخ عبد اللـه والجرنية وكريمش وزور السوس والجومقلية قرى آمنة ، ودعا من تهجر من أهلها للعودة إليها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *سيطرة الإرهابيين على أجزاء كبيرة من مدينة الرقة شمال شرق البلاد ، وما زلت أجهل سبب عدم تدخل الفرقة 17 حتى الآن .
> 
> لأن الهجوم نفسه حدث قبل أيام بحوالي 5000 إرهابي وكان للفرقة 17 الخاصة بمحافظة الرقة الدور الأكبر في صده ، أما اليوم فلا يتصدى سوى الأمن العسكري والدفاع الوطني .
> 
> ...



*فيديو آخر :
[YOUTUBE]EwxZFo3Oo5Q[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## GEORGIOS (5 مارس 2013)

رسمياً محافظة الرقة اول محافظة محررة بسوريا

مبارك لكم يا اهل الرقة وليذهب الاسد وشبيحته للجحيم

وهذا فيديو تحطيم اهالي الرقة لصنم المقبور حافظ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXgskopp2I0


----------



## fouad78 (5 مارس 2013)

GEORGIOS قال:


> رسمياً محافظة الرقة اول محافظة محررة بسوريا
> 
> مبارك لكم يا اهل الرقة وليذهب الاسد وشبيحته للجحيم
> 
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي أنا ما بسمحلك تنتقص من الثورة العظيمة
مو بس دمروا التمثال​ 
كمان دمروا وحرقوا المستشفيات والمدارس والمؤسسات الحكومية
وطبعاً المعامل والمصانع والمحلات كمان دمروها وحرقوها ونهبوا اللي فيها​ 
وما ننسى طبعاً المنشآت النفطية والمحاصيل الزراعية والصوامع​ 
حتى محلات وبيوت السكان ​ 
وانت جاي تنتقص من قيمة الثورة (العظيمة) وتقول انها دمرت التمثال وتنسى الباقي​ 
ما بسمحلك

وبعدين الثورة العظيمة سيطرت على ثلثي البلاد (بحسب الإعلام)
وانت جاي تقول أن الرقة أول محافظة محررة
الله يسامحك​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مارس 2013)

GEORGIOS قال:


> رسمياً محافظة الرقة اول محافظة محررة بسوريا
> 
> مبارك لكم يا اهل الرقة وليذهب الاسد وشبيحته للجحيم
> 
> ...



*محافظة الرقة فيها الفرقة 17 كاملة من الجيش السوري وعدة أفواج وألوية إذا كان بينكم رجلاً ستسيطرون عليها ، انتظر قليلاً وسترى العجب رغم أن المحافظة نائية ودون أهمية استراتيجية .*


----------



## GEORGIOS (5 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *محافظة الرقة فيها الفرقة 17 كاملة من الجيش السوري وعدة أفواج وألوية إذا كان بينكم رجلاً ستسيطرون عليها ، انتظر قليلاً وسترى العجب رغم أن المحافظة نائية ودون أهمية استراتيجية .*


 
هي تفصل يبن الشرق والشمال وفيها نفط  وفيها سد الفرات وهي رابع اكبر محافظة بالمساحة بسوريا

المدينة اصبحت محررة بالكامل وبخصوص الريف فيه قطع  عسكرية هي الفرقة 17 والفوج 93 ومطار الطبقة العسكري وجميعها محاصرة بعدد كبير من المقاتلين ويتم ضربها بالهاون والصواريخ والرشاشات الثقيلة وتحريرها مسألة وقت

والفرقة 17 انشق  عنها كثير من العساكر ومنهم ضابط برتبة مقدم  اسمه محمد شفيق صاري من اللاذقية

بالنهاية هو انجاز افضل من جيش ابو شحاطة العاجز عن اقتحام الخالدية وجورة الشياح بحمص وعاجز عن اقتحام داريا بدمشق وفطس منه الالاف على ابوابها


----------



## The Antiochian (6 مارس 2013)

*أولاً : حذاء أي مجند في الجيش العربي السوري يشرف رأسك النتن ، يا يهوذا العصر الذي يقف مع السلفية الجهادية ضد أبناء شعبه وأولاد الرب .
ثانياً : الجيش العربي السوري حسم معارك كبرى مثل باباعمرو والحفة ومعركة مطار دمشق الدولي ومعركة شرق حلب ومطارها الدولي ومطار كويرس ومطار النيرب وحرر مخيم النيرب الموالي وحرر مؤخراً في فترات قياسية مناطق جوبر والسلطانية وكفرعايا المتاخمة لباباعمرو ، وريف حماه الجنوبي بالجملة بـ 11 قرية في وقت واحد .
ثالثاً : حرب المدن لا تقاس كما تقيسها حضرتك ، فقد عجزت إسرائيل بعظمة جيشها وتطوره أمام 3000 مقاتل حرب عصابات من حزب واحد في مناطق صغيرة ، أما الجيش السوري المعجزة فقد وصل عدد محاربيه بطريقة حرب العصابات إلى 300 ألف كلب قبل أن يبدأ بالتناقس بالآلاف كل شهر منذ زيادة شراسة الحملة العسكرية في أواخر العام الماضي ، وهذه معجزة لم يصنعها السوفييت .
رابعاً : أحياء حمص هذه التي تتحدث عنها تستغيث ، عاجلاً أو آجلاً سيدخلها الجيش وستكون نقطة التحول التاريخية في مسار الأزمة التي ستقصم ظهوركم ، ولذلك صراخك على قدر الألم بخصوص هذه الأحياء .
خامساً بخصوص الرقة : أنت تعرف أنها ثاني أبعد محافظة عن دمشق وأنها لن تؤثر ولم يدخلها المجرمون إلا تخريباً ، والكتل العسكرية فيها صامدة ، والطيران الحربي لا يهدأ ، وأتأمل بخطة عسكرية لاسترجاعها .

وأعدك بمفاجأة أخرى قريباً جداً ، وهي بلون آخر ، مفاجأة تخصك وتخص مشاركتك معنا .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 مارس 2013)

*يا أحباء بالنسبة لداريا التي يتحدث عنها الأخ فقد كانت حلم الوهابيين في دخول دمشق وحشدوا فيها الآلاف ، واليوم لكثرة من قتل منهم أعلنوا جمع من بقي في 7 كتائب تحت تنظيم واحد بحجة أنهم وحدوا القيادات .

الجيش يتسلى بهم لا أكثر ، فهو يرسل إليهم يومياً في الصباح ما لا يزيد عن 5 دبابات وثلاثة عربات بي ام بي وبضعة سيارات ، وتنسحب هذه التعزيزات مساء ، ثم تأتي صباحاً مجدداً ، وهذه كمية من التعزيزات مضحكة جداً ، وهم على مبالغاتهم من يذكرونها .

ومن صفحتهم أنقل الأماكن التي سيطر عليها الجيش في داريا منهياً بذلك حلم دخولهم دمشق إلى الأبد (لأن بقية المنافذ مثل ساحة العباسيين أي اقتحام دمشق من الشرق هو حلم إبليس في الملكوت) :
• مكان تسلل كتائب الأسد - وحدات الرصد والمتابعة
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص في ساحة الحرية 
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص عند جامع السمح 
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص في محيط جامع الخولاني
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص في منطقة النكاشات والمخفر
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص في منطقة الشاميات
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص في محيط دوار التربة والبلدية
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص على الكورنيش القديم
- عدد من العناصر بينهم قناص في منطقة المركز الثقافي
- انتشار على طريق صحنايا - جديدة المحاذي لداريا
- طريق الدحاديل ما بين دخلة حمام القيشاني و جامع السلام
- إنتشار عناصر القناصة في محيط و بالقرب من مناطق التمركز يقوم باستهدف كل من يتحرك.

*


----------



## GEORGIOS (6 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أولاً : حذاء أي مجند في الجيش العربي السوري يشرف رأسك النتن ، يا يهوذا العصر الذي يقف مع السلفية الجهادية ضد أبناء شعبه وأولاد الرب .*
> *ثانياً : الجيش العربي السوري حسم معارك كبرى مثل باباعمرو والحفة ومعركة مطار دمشق الدولي ومعركة شرق حلب ومطارها الدولي ومطار كويرس ومطار النيرب وحرر مخيم النيرب الموالي وحرر مؤخراً في فترات قياسية مناطق جوبر والسلطانية وكفرعايا المتاخمة لباباعمرو ، وريف حماه الجنوبي بالجملة بـ 11 قرية في وقت واحد .*
> *ثالثاً : حرب المدن لا تقاس كما تقيسها حضرتك ، فقد عجزت إسرائيل بعظمة جيشها وتطوره أمام 3000 مقاتل حرب عصابات من حزب واحد في مناطق صغيرة ، أما الجيش السوري المعجزة فقد وصل عدد محاربيه بطريقة حرب العصابات إلى 300 ألف كلب قبل أن يبدأ بالتناقس بالآلاف كل شهر منذ زيادة شراسة الحملة العسكرية في أواخر العام الماضي ، وهذه معجزة لم يصنعها السوفييت .*
> *رابعاً : أحياء حمص هذه التي تتحدث عنها تستغيث ، عاجلاً أو آجلاً سيدخلها الجيش وستكون نقطة التحول التاريخية في مسار الأزمة التي ستقصم ظهوركم ، ولذلك صراخك على قدر الألم بخصوص هذه الأحياء .*
> ...


 
الحرب مجموعة معارك وليست معركة وحدة وخسارة معركة لا تعني خسارة الحرب

الثوار كسبوا كثير من المعارك ضد النظام مع انه يتفوق عليهم مثل :

الفوج 46 - الفوج 111 -مدرسة المشاة -كلية الشؤون الادارية - مدرسة الشرطة -مطار الجراح -مطار تفتناز

ثانياً لا يحق لك ان تتكلم عن انجاز لم يتحقق ( بخصوص احياء حمص ) , الاحياء صامدة ولم يدخلها جيش النظام  لحد الان ولا ادري على اي اساس تتنبأ بالمستقبل وتجزم به , انا اعلم مثلاً ان تحرير مطار منغ المحاصر مسألة وقت ومع ذلك لن اقول ان تحريره انجاز إلا عندما يتم تحريره فعلاً
لمطارين ) وتم تحرير حقل صفيان النفطي وهناك عملية لتحرير خناصر والعمل على القضاء

ثالثاً اضحكتني عندما قلت ان النظام فك الحصار عن مطار كويرس بديرحافر ( هذا المطار محاصر من اربع جهات ) , الرتل الذي دخل لشرق حلب من خناصر فك الحصار عن مطاري حلب والنيرب من جهة الجنوب فقط بذلك اصبح محاصر من ثلاث جهات بدل ان يكون محاصر من اربعة ( مع العلم تم تفجير جسر عسان لقطع الطريق من تركان  ) ايضاً تم تحرير حقل صفيان النفطي وهناك عملية لتحرير خناصر وتدمير الرتل لإعادة حصار المطارين من اربع جهات ,مع العلم نفس الرتل فشل ان يقتحم تل عرن وتل حاصل وفشل باستعادة كتيبة الدفاع الجوي بتل حاصل وارجع للبيان الذي اصدره النظام سترى ان تل عرن وتل حاصل لا وجود لهم بالبيان ), وبخصوص شرق حلب , كأن السفيرة هي فقط شرق حلب , اين ذهبت الباب ومنبج ودير حافر ومسكنة التي يسيطر عليها الثوار بشكل كامل ؟!!

رابعاً المضحك انك تذكر لي تحرير جيش النظام لبعض القرى بانها انجازات عظيمة وبنفس الوقت تحرير محافظة كاملة لا تعتبره انجاز !!!!!!!!!!

خامساً بخصوص داريا النقاط التي ذكرتها هي بمحيط المدينة , اما داخل المدينة السيطرة للثوار بشكل كامل , مع العلم ان قائد الحملة العسكرية على داريا قد قتل في داريا وهو العقيد الركن ابراهيم عزيز ابراهيم من مرتبات الحرس الجمهوري

سادساً تكلم معي بادب وإلا لن ارد عليك ولن اتابع النقاش معك


----------



## The Antiochian (6 مارس 2013)

*بإمكان الأحباء المقارنة والفهم بأنفسهم .
كل الإنجازات التي ذكرتها لكم ، مقابل هذه الإنجازات الهزيلة الواقعة على الحدود مع تركيا بكاملها ، فهذه فورة سلفية جهادية ، لولا الدعم التركي لما صمدت ، لذلك فهم مهازل التاريخ يا أحباء .

علماً أن الفوج 111 ليس فوجاً بالمعنى الدقيق بل مجرد كتيبة دفاع جوي ، وملحق بها مركز للبحوث العلمية خربه هؤلاء الأوباش أعداء الحضارة ، وكانت هذه صورة اقتحامهم فيا لها من فرحة لكل مسيحي بالاسم :




ثانياً : على أساس أن النتيجة محسومة في كل سوريا وكل ما سيفرق هو كمية الدمار وعدد الضحايا .
علماً أن الجيش يتقدم في الخالدية ، وسيطر على كتل أبنية حتى برج شهير يعد مركز القنص هناك اسمه برج شدوان :
[YOUTUBE]wHXt576NvcE[/YOUTUBE]

ثالثاً الجيش فك الحصار بنفسه ، وبات أقرب إرهابي يبعد قرابة كيلومتر عن مطار كويرس بعد أن وصلوا سابقاً للدخول إليه ، والسبب يا أحباء (وأنا أشرح لكم ولا يشرفني الحديث أو النقاش مع أتباع السلفية الجهادية في الرأي والفرحين بإنجازاتهم فلم يبق له إلا أن ينشد أنشودة بالذبح جيناكم بلا اتفاقية) ، لأنهم اختاروا معركة المطارات ، فحاصروا 4 مطارات 3 منها عسكري + لواء = 5 مراكز ، أقل تقدير ممكن في العالم أن يقتل في اليوم فقط 10 إرهابيين = في اليوم 50 على المراكز الـ 5 X مر 20 يوم دون اقتحام أي منها = 1000 قتيل منهم مجاناً على أقل تقدير ممكن ، فانسحبت بعض الكتائب إلى الرقة للمشاركة في السلب والنهب بضحايا أقل .

وأنا أتواصل مع مجند في مطار كويرس ، وأمورهم رائعة معنويات وتسلية وضرب على الإرهابيين .

رابعاً : جهله بالتوزع المناطقي والأهمية الاستراتيجية لا يعنيني ، وما يسميه بعض القرى من المساحات التي ذكرتها يعادل أكثر من محافظة فوق أهميته الإستراتيجية المركزية سواء في حمص أو حدودها الشمالية ، فأنا مثلاً لم أذكر لك إنجازات الجيش في إدلب وانجازات معسكرات ادلب بعد شهور من حصارها وآلاف من القتلى مجاناً .. إلخ لأن إدلب بعيدة الأهمية أيضاً كمثال .

خامساً : يا أحباء هذا الأخ نموذج فعلي لمحللي الثورة مثل صفوت الزيات ، لا يفهمون عما يتحدثون ، هذه أقرب خريطة ممكنة لقلب وسط داريا (والاخ يقول أنها في محيطها) ، والمسافات على مستوى مئات الأمتار ، قمت بتحديد النقاط التي ظهرت على الخريطة مما ذكرته التنسيقية أن الجيش يسيطر عليه (بالإضافة لمقام السيدة سكينة وملعب داريا والمشفى الوطني لأن هذه نقاط للجيش بمثابة ثكنات له :




سادساً : لا تعنيني أنت وأمثالك ممن سينساهم التاريخ مع إخونجية 82 ونمور التاميل وإسلاميو الجزائر وغيرهم من حركات التمرد التي دام بعضها 20 سنة وسحقت ونساها التاريخ ، ولست مستميتاً لكي تقبل نقاشي ، لأني لن أزداد شرفاً به .
*


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

Georgios

مع كامل احترامي.....ورغم اني مختلف مع الأنطاكي كثيراً..

لكن الجيش الحر كما أراه في جميع مصادر الأخبار والصور هو مجرد مجموعة من الإرهابيين...
فهم مثلهم مثل حماس يمارسون أفعالاً إرهابية وجرائم ضد الإنسانية

1- رأيت ماذا يفعلون بالكنائس والمسيحيين
2- قتل المواطنين خصوصاً المسيحيين والشيعة...اتخاذهم رهائن ودروع بشرية، ونهب ممتلكاتهم لتمويل سﻻحهم ومؤنهم...
3- يأخذون الأطفال والنساء دروع بشرية ويتمترسون في المدارس وحول المنازل

الجيش الحر هو فقط مجاهدين مثل القاعدة وحماس....ﻻ تتبع أخلاقيات الحرب وهم جماعات سلفية جهادية إرهابية..

خﻻفي مع الانطاكي هو ان النظام القومي العروبي سيغرقهم فيما بعد، حتى لو تخطى هذه الأزمة، ومصر على التقارب مع إيران ومعاداة العالم كله وخصوصأً الغرب لكن الجيش الحر هو مجرد إرهابيين بالتأكيد


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

Georgios

مع كامل احترامي.....ورغم اني مختلف مع الأنطاكي كثيراً..

لكن الجيش الحر كما أراه في جميع مصادر الأخبار والصور هو مجرد مجموعة من الإرهابيين...
فهم مثلهم مثل حماس يمارسون أفعالاً إرهابية وجرائم ضد الإنسانية

1- رأيت ماذا يفعلون بالكنائس والمسيحيين
2- قتل المواطنين خصوصاً المسيحيين والشيعة...اتخاذهم رهائن ودروع بشرية، ونهب ممتلكاتهم لتمويل سﻻحهم ومؤنهم...
3- يأخذون الأطفال والنساء دروع بشرية ويتمترسون في المدارس وحول المنازل

الجيش الحر هو فقط مجاهدين مثل القاعدة وحماس....ﻻ تتبع أخلاقيات الحرب وهم جماعات سلفية جهادية إرهابية..

خﻻفي مع الانطاكي هو ان النظام القومي العروبي سيغرقهم فيما بعد، حتى لو تخطى هذه الأزمة، ومصر على التقارب مع إيران ومعاداة العالم كله وخصوصأً الغرب لكن الجيش الحر هو مجرد إرهابيين بالتأكيد


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

بالمناسبة يا أنطاكي....متى ستسمون جيشكم الجيش السوري، بدﻻً من العربي السوري؟


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مارس 2013)

> خﻻفي مع الانطاكي هو ان النظام القومي العروبي سيغرقهم فيما بعد، حتى لو تخطى هذه الأزمة، ومصر على التقارب مع إيران ومعاداة العالم كله وخصوصأً الغرب لكن الجيش الحر هو مجرد إرهابيين بالتأكيد


*أخي هل تعتقد أني عروبي ؟؟ كل العرب وقفوا ضد نظامنا ، وكل الموالاة باتوا يكرهون أي حرف يخص العرب والعروبة ويفتخرون بأننا خارج الجامعة العربية ، وباتت تعلن الانتماءات الفينيقية والسورية والبيزنطية بكل جرأة وأن العرب احتلال سعودي .

والنظام متقارب مع حلفائه ومتعادي مع معظم العرب .

أما اسم الجيش العربي السوري فهو اسم يبعث بهوية انتماء قومية لادينية للجيش ، ومن الأفضل تحويل الاسم للجيش السوري .*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مارس 2013)

*الجيش السوري يتقدم في خان العسل في الريف الغربي لحلب ، ويستعيد سرية الهندسة العسكرية والمناطق حولها :
[YOUTUBE]1pJKDhj3OkQ[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2013)

ارى ان الصراع فى سوريا اخذ منحى  فلسطين واسرائيل
يعنى لابارقة امل حاليا


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي هل تعتقد أني عروبي ؟؟ كل العرب وقفوا ضد نظامنا ، وكل الموالاة باتوا يكرهون أي حرف يخص العرب والعروبة ويفتخرون بأننا خارج الجامعة العربية ، وباتت تعلن الانتماءات الفينيقية والسورية والبيزنطية بكل جرأة وأن العرب احتلال سعودي .
> 
> والنظام متقارب مع حلفائه ومتعادي مع معظم العرب .
> 
> أما اسم الجيش العربي السوري فهو اسم يبعث بهوية انتماء قومية لادينية للجيش ، ومن الأفضل تحويل الاسم للجيش السوري .*



طب كويس اصل بصراحة عندكو نغمة كده محسساني انكو واخدين قفا ف بشار زي ما خدنا احنا ف عبد الناصر...
ودانا ف داهية...وبشار كمان بغباوته حطكو ف موقف بايخ اوي...

طب بﻻها ديمقراطية.....ليه يقف مع ايران ضد العالم كله؟ ما يخليه مع الغرب وساعتها هيبقى الدنيا كلها معاكو ضد الإرهابيين، زي مالي كده....


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مارس 2013)

*حبيبي مرة أخرى ، حضرتك لا تجيد قراءة السياسة في أبسط تفاصيلها .

القفا الوحيد الذي أخذتوه هو السادات ، ولولا إخلاص مبارك لأميركا وإسرائيل ووضع مصر تحت رحمتهم لما كان الإسلاميون يحكمون مصر .
قل لي ماذا انتفع مبارك من إخلاصه للغرب ؟؟ هذه هي النتيجة .
ارتضى القذافي تفكيك كل أسلحته المهمة بعد حرب العراق وهذه هي النتيجة .
من يخضع للغرب يرمونه رمية الكلاب ليأتوا بمن هو أكثر خضوعاً ..

في عام 2005 كنا أصدقاء الغرب فاتهمونا بجريمة موسادية في لبنان وخرجنا منها على أثرها وبدأت العقوبات على سوريا (ونحن في عز الصداقة معهم) فلم تعد دولة تبيعنا رصاصة ، بل حرمونا من قطع غيار الطائرات المدنية !!!!!!

وحرمونا التصدير لدول كثيرة .

أما حلفاؤنا الحاليون فيقدمون الصواريخ والطائرات الحربية الحديثة وبعضها مجاناً .
فمع من تريدنا أن نقف ؟؟ نحن بلد في حالة حرب دائمة ولنا أراضي محتلة فشلت كل المفاوضات في إرجاعها لأنهم يريدون مياه بحيرة طبرية ، ولا نعرف متى يشنون حرباً أوسع لأن العقيدة التوراتية من النيل للفرات .

 فسوريا هي مخلصة لمصالحها .

أما مالي فهي ضمن مثلث فرنسا ومواردها ومصادر اليورانيوم لكهرباء فرنسا ، وأما الإرهابيون لدينا فلسنا بحاجة أحد ليحاربهم معنا ، لو أغلقت الحدود التركية عن مد آلاف الإرهابيين وأطنان الذخائر يومياً لانتصرنا عليهم نهائياً في أسبوعيييييييييييييين .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مارس 2013)

*على الرابط التالي فيديو فيسبوك لقتلى الإرهابيين بالجملة :

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=143459909156510&set=vb.332100576887830&type=2&theater

*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مارس 2013)

*تدمر - حمص - مصرع عدد من الإرهابيين حاولوا الاعتداء على حفظ النظام وقطع الطريق الدولي :
[YOUTUBE]CP42LkMwyIc[/YOUTUBE]

باعتراف تنسيقياتهم تقدم لدبابات الجيش في حمص القديمة ، الأجزاء الأخيرة المتبقية من مدينة حمص :
[YOUTUBE]OXOAc_mFvOM[/YOUTUBE]

رويترز || تركيا : الحظر الأوروبي على تسليح المعارضة السورية يضعف موقفها في الصراع .

أ ف ب (وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية) || معاذ الخطيب يطالب بتحرك دولي سريع قبل "أن يفوت الأوان" .
^_^
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مارس 2013)

*بالأمس مسيرة شعبية حاشدة في حي الأشرفية المحرر منذ مدة في حلب :
[YOUTUBE]0kYu69_VNSM[/YOUTUBE]

قرية حالات في ريف تلكلخ التابعة لمحافظة حمص والواقعة على الحدود مع لبنان تعود لحضن الوطن ويطهرها الجيش مع مصالحة وطنية وتحول بعض المسلحين للجان شعبية تحت أمر الجيش السوري الذي تمركز لصد أي تسلسل من لبنان عبرها ، والأهالي يحتفلون في مسيرات كبيرة :
[YOUTUBE]SebOvY4uqsI[/YOUTUBE]

الجيش السوري يطهر قرية تقسيس في محافظة حماة التي طهر الجيش فيها الريف الجنوبي بالجملة والأهالي يستقبلونه بنفس الفرح والاحتفالات :
[YOUTUBE]KHCT390s_yM[/YOUTUBE]

مسيرة حاشدة كبيرة في حي الحمدانية بحلب :
[YOUTUBE]qET7Cdcfnpo[/YOUTUBE]

حملة تبرع بالدم في حي باباعمرو لأبناء الجيش السوري :
[YOUTUBE]9KE4ES1SVH4[/YOUTUBE]

هذه المكونات كلهااا من المذهب السني بعكس ما يعكس الإعلام الغبي المحرض مذهبياً ضد الأسد ، علماً أن الفيديو الأول للقومية الكردية وما تبقى للعرب .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*
الرقة :
كل الكتل العسكرية والثكنات بوضع جيد سواء الفرقة 17 أو اللواء 93 أو مطار الطبقة العسكري الذي أتته تعزيزات عبر الجو .
أما داخل المدينة فالضربات الجوية مستمرة ومؤلمة جداً للإرهابيين ، لأن الشعب جزء واسع منه مؤيد للنظام ويقوم بإيصال معلومات أماكن المسلحين ومخازنهم ومستودعاتهم ، وتأتيهم طيارة الياك الحديثة لتضرب ، حتى قالت التنسيقيات أن طائرات حربية لا صوت لها تقوم بضربهم .

حمص :
مزيد من التقدم للجيش في الجزء المحاصر والمتبقي في حمص ، وقصف عنيف جداً عليه بالصواريخ الخفيفة والهاون والمدفعية وأحياناً الطيران ، وهذه صورة للجيش السوري يتقدم في حي الخالدية أهم معقل متبقي للإرهابيين ..







بالنسبة لأحياء جوبر والسلطانية وكفرعايا المجاورة لباباعمرو والتي حررها الجيش قبل فترة ، طلبت الدولة عودة الأهالي وللأسف هناك من تسلل بينهم من المسلحين كخلايا نائمة ، نرجو حذر الدولة لهذه النقطة كي لا تضطر لمعركة ثانية .

وأدى ذلك لتسلل إرهابيين عبر أنابيب الصرف الصحي من هذه الأحياء باتجاه باباعمرو حوالي الـ 100 إرهابي ، وقتلوا أحد العناصر وأحدثوا مشاكل أمنية مدعين نيتهم السيطرة على الحي ، سأتابع نقل الأخبار بخصوص هذه الأحياء .

ريف دمشق :
- تقدم الجيش في عدرا سمح لمعمل الغاز بإعادة الإنتاج مجدداً ورفع الطاقة الإنتاجية لأقصى درجة .
- حران العواميد المحررة تشهد تعزيزات للجيش للتعمق أكثر .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*
بالنسبة للأخبار التي كنت أتابعها حول تسلل بعض الإرهابيين لأحياء محررة منذ عام في حمص هي باباعمرو والإنشاءات :
شبكة أخبار حمص : عاجل
حي الانشاءات 

الاشتباكات التي تحصل منذ الصباح هي المنطقة الواقعه بين شارع البرازيل و شارع السياسية و لايزال التعامل معهم حتى اللحظه من قبل القوات المختصه . بحب طمن الجميع ان اي مكان تخرج منه طلقة واحده من تلك المنطقة يتم سحقه بشكل كامل اي ان دخول هذه الزعران الى حي الانشاءات و افتعالهم لهذه المشاكل هو انتحار بكل معنى الكلمه .

بالنسبة الى حي بابا عمرو : هو فقط دخول بعض الزعران الى الحي و يتم محاصرتهم و سحقهم و الجيش هو سيد الموقف و المسيطر على حي بابا عمرو .

تحويلة حمص مفتوحه و تعمل بشكل طبيعي (المقصود هنا يا أحباء الطريق الدولي للسفر)
تم منذ الصباح اغلاق شارع البرازيل و طريق التربيه

فيديو لمجموعة إرهابية تم سحقها في حلب :
[YOUTUBE]R2HqKvMaTs4[/YOUTUBE]

قرية خناصر التي حررها الجيش في ريف حلب الشرقي مع عشرات القرى حين تم فتح الطريق الدولي منذ فترة قصيرة يوجد بجوارها جبل صغير مطل عليه غير مسكون ، تسلل إليه بعض الإرهابيين معتقدين أنهم حققوا إنجازاً ما ، وهذه هي النتيجة :
[YOUTUBE]7cWPUHl1F5o[/YOUTUBE]

ادلب - أثناء اشتباكات بين الجيش العربي السوري ومرتزقة ميليشيا الجيش الحر يسحب المرتزقة جرحاهم مذلولين تحت ضربات الجيش 
كالجرذان يزحفون هرباً (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=151159235046141&notif_t=notify_me

درعا - معارك اللواء 38 : الإرهابيون ومعهم دبابة يحاولون قصف اللواء فتسبقهم دبابة الجيش بالقصف فيقتل 3 من المرتزقة وإصابة المدعو بالشيخ عبد الباسط رئيس لجنة الاشراف والمتابعة في الادارة المحلية الثورية إصابة خطيرة ويبدأ بالبكاء (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=150961278399270

*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*تنسيقية حي جوبر في الغوطة الشرقية ريف دمشق تعترف بمقتل 9 إرهابيين بالاسم والصورة ، هؤلاء من كانوا يعتقدون أن بإمكانهم اقتحام دمشق من جهة ساحة العباسيين ، لكني كما قلت منذ البداية حلم إبليس في الملكوت .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :
هام | مطار منغ العسكري :

مراسلنا العسكري من قلب مطار منغ العسكري :

الوضع في المطار اليوم تحسن كثيرا بعد قيام وحدات حماية المطار بنسف القرى المحيطة بالمطار بشكل كامل - علما أنها خالية من السكان منذ زمن بعيد - حيث كانت تشكل بيئة مناسبة لحماية و تجمع عصابات جبهة النصرة ..

و قتل نتيجة عمليات اليوم عشرات الإرهابيين بقذائف المدفعية الثقيلة و راجمات الصواريخ و قوات حماية المطار جاهزة لسحق أي عرعور يحاول الاقتراب من محيط المطار من بعيد ..

يذكر أن مطار منغ العسكري هو مطار تدريبي صغير للحوامات يحتوي طائرات Mi8 القديمة و لا أهمية استراتيجية له من الناحية التقنية , إلا أنه هام جدا كونه أحد النقاط القليلة جدا التي مازالت تحوي تواجد للدولة في أقصى الشمال السوري قرب إعزاز رفقة كتيبة العلقمية للدفاع الجوي و نقاط عسكرية أخرى متفرقة مازالت عصيّة على عصابات الناتو ..

دعواتكم لأسود مطار منغ , صامدون حتى فك الحصار بريّا بإذن الله ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*حمص || مراسل قناة الميادين "طارق علي" :

- ما حصل في بابا عمرو هو تسلل لنحو 30 مسلح من جهة جوبر , والجيش السوري يسيطر على الوضع .

- الانشاءات وشارع البرازيل لجهة الجسر : تسلل مجموعة مسلحة أخرى والاشتباكات جارية , والعلة في الشماس والمخيم . 

- الخالدية : بالسيطرة على الكتلة السادسة تنهار الجبهة المسلحة هناك والزمن الافتراضي طويل نسبياً . 

- الزهراء : سقوط 4 صواريخ على الحي .

صحة هذه الأخبار يا أحباء ستعني أن الإرهاب في مدينة حمص في آخر أيامه وهو ما سيكسر ظهر الفورة كلياً ويحسم وجه الصراع باعتراف صفحاتها مجرميها .
*


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

ممكن سؤال؟

ما موقف الأكراد في الشمال الشرقي  من الحرب؟


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*حالة هستيريا وسعار إعلامي بشأن باباعمرو معليش يا أحباء الصراخ على قدر الألم ، وهم يعلمون أن وضع حمص هذه المرة غير كل مرة وستكون نهايتهم ونهاية الفورة إذا ما نجح الجيش بحسم الأحياء المتبقية التي يتقدم فيها بعد حصارها لسنة تقريباً .

كل هذه الهستيريا والسعار لن تغير الوقائع على الأرض وستظهر الحقيقة في أسرع وقت .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ممكن سؤال؟
> 
> ما موقف الأكراد في الشمال الشرقي  من الحرب؟



*أخي الحبيب الأكراد كان لهم مطالب وحقوق أكلها عليهم البعث ، واستطاعت الدولة تحقيق تفاهم معهم وترك مناطقهم للإدارة الذاتية وانسحب الجيش والأمن منها بالاتفاق ، وتشكلت قوات الحماية الكردية ، وقد حاربت ضد الجيش الحر وضد الإرهابيين الإسلاميين وسحقتهم في رأس العين في معركتين لأن الأكراد بمعظمهم أصحاب انتماءات يسارية قومية قريبة للشيوعية .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*قناة الميادين :

سورية: مراسل الميادين: الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة على حي باب عمرو في حمص بعد تسلل 30 مسلحاً إليه ويغلق المنطقة
*


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

وماذا عن الدروز (قرب الجوﻻن) ؟


أيضاً ما موقف الأكراد من الإخوان والسلفيين الجهاديين؟   هم سنة زيهم لكنهم ليسوا عرب


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*أخي الحبيب لقد أوضحت لك بأن مسلحي قوات الحماية الكردية حاربوا الجيش الحر (الإخوان) وحاربوا الإرهابيين الإسلاميين (السلفيين) لأن الأكراد بغالبيتهم العظمى يساريين قوميين شيوعيين تقريباً ، وتحديداً أوجلانيين (فكر القائد الكردي أوجلان السجين في تركيا) .

هم على عداوة مع النظام لكنها عداوة حقوق وقد أخذوها اليوم واتفقوا مع النظام ، لكنهم على عداوة أيديولوجيا مع الإسلاميين .

أعرف مجموعة أكراد ربما فتاتين منهم محجبات ، لكن لدي صديقين كرديين مقربين والـ 2 ملحدين .

بالنسبة للدروز فوجودهم الرئيسي متوزع بين محافظة السويداء الجنوبية (أكثر المحافظات هدوءاً في سوريا) وبين موقعهم في جرمانا في ريف دمشق ، ويشكلون إحدى أكثر الطوائف موالاةً للنظام مثل المسيحيين من ناحية النسبة (أقل من العلويين طبعاً كنسبة) .


*


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

يعني بشار غبي زي ما قلت لك وخلق عداوة قبل الحرب مع الاكراد بسبب القومية العروبية 

من كلامك الشعب كله ضد السلفيين! امال هم ساكنين فين بقى؟

لما الشمال الغربي علويين...والشمال الشرقي اكراد....والجنوب دروز....

امال بيوصل للإخوان الإمدادات التركية ازاي بقى؟

حاجة اخيرة بقى...

المسيحيين انتو....بتعملوا حاجة؟ ولا بتصلوا وخلاص؟


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*حمص :
لست أدري مدى الهستيريا التي وصلوا لها حول باباعمرو نتيجة خسارة مواقعهم الأخيرة في حمص ، ربما أتحدث عن تقدم للجيش عند كل كتلة أبنية نرجعها لكنها أشرس معركة حرب عصابات عرفها التاريخ .

بالنسبة للهستيريا حول باباعمرو فهم اعتادوا على تصوير حتى النحلة الطائرة ، واليوم لا صور مهمة إلا في مواقع ضيقة تسللوا لها وكان معهم عامل المفاجأة والغدر لأنهم خرجوا للحي من داخله من مجاري الصرف الصحي .

تحدثت وسائلنا عن قتلهم لجنديين غدراً وانسحاب 4 حواجز من موقع لا يشكل 5% من مساحة الحي ، وتم شرح المواقع على الخريطة ، وقاموا بذبح 6 أشخاص مؤيدين في تلك الحارة التي سيطروا عليها .

لا أفهم كيف يتحدثون عن قتلهم لـ 50 مجند دون أي صور أو فيديو إلا لشهيد واحد .

لا أفهم كيف يتحدثون عن سيطرتهم على الحي والتلفزيون السوري يصور داخله !! ويؤكد مباشرة أن المواقع في يد الجيش السوري .

الجيش السوري بحسب وسائل إعلامية محايدة هامة مثل قناة الميادين وبحسب صفحات أثق بها يتمكن من السيطرة كلياً على الموقف وصور التلفزيون السوري في الحي ويتقدم في المنطقة التي أخذوها أي الـ 5% من الحي التي تحدثت عنها واستعاد أحد الحواجز .

الجيش السوري يحقق تقدماً نوعياً في كتل أبنية في أكثر من حي في حمص القديمة والتلفزيون السوري يتحدث عن اكتمال السيطرة على أحد هذه الأحياء وهو حي وادي السايح ، لكن حتى الآن لم تتوفر لدي الأدلة وأنا لا أنقل لكم خبراً بلا أدلة لكني نقلت هذا الخبر لأنه استراتيجي جداً على أمل صحته .

حي الإنشاءات المحرر بخير كلياً ، وهذا مصير قائد الهجوم على حاجزه :
[YOUTUBE]anaEO8L1GBc[/YOUTUBE]

الرقة :
مصدر عسكري سوري لروسيا اليوم قال : إن الجيش السوري بدأ بإرسال حشد عسكري بري وجوي إلى مدينة الرقة للبدء بعملية واسعة لاستعادتها .

دمشق :
سحق نكتة العربية حول وصول الإرهابيين لساحة العباسيين وتقرير مصور اليوم من قلب الساحة :
[YOUTUBE]B7YRBLN8coE[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يعني بشار غبي زي ما قلت لك وخلق عداوة قبل الحرب مع الاكراد بسبب القومية العروبية
> 
> من كلامك الشعب كله ضد السلفيين! امال هم ساكنين فين بقى؟
> 
> ...



*حبيبي الأكراد أصحاب حلم انفصالي (حالياً تخلى معظمهم عن هذا الحلم وهذا سهل حل المشاكل) ، لذلك فالأمر لا يتعلق بالقومية العربية ، قصفهم صدام وقصفتهم إيران وقصفتهم تركيا حتى يومنا هذا ، وكان وضعهم في سوريا أفضل من تلك الدول الأخرى التي يقع فيها إقليم كردستان .

والمشاكل لم يأت بها بشار بل عمرها عشرات السنين من أيام سايكس بيكو يوم لم يتركوا لهم دولة مستقلة وممتدة عبر 4 دول .

صحيح أنهم حصلوا اليوم حكماً ذاتياً لكن هذا مؤقت حتى نهاية الأزمة ، وأعتقد حتى مشكلة الإقليم في العراق سيكون لها حلاً .

لا يا حبيبي ليس الشعب كله ضد الإخوان والسلفيين ، لأن مكون العرب السنة هو المكون الأكبر في سوريا بنسبة 57% ، وهذا المكون هو الرافد الأكبر للإخوان والسلفيين كما هو الأمر في كل الدول العربية ، ميزة سوريا وجود 33% أقليات مذهبية + 10% أكراد وهذا ما حسن موقفها ضد الإخوان والسلفيين وجعلها تتمكن من محاربتهم طبعاً إلى جانب أيديولوجيات السنة الموالين من أهل حلب ودمشق والقوميين والناصريين وما إلى ذلك .

أنظر في غوغل صور إلى "خريطة محافظة إدلب" ، هذه المحافظة يقدر عدد ريفها بحوالي 300 الف على أقل تقدير ، إذا استثنينا النساء والأولاد سيبقى أكثر من 100 الف من الرجال والشباب ، على أقل تقدير منهم 50 ألف إرهابي في الجيش الحر والحركات السلفية يتوزعون على المحافظات كافة .

وأنظر أيضاً إلى "خريطة محافظة درعا" لأنها على الحدود مع الأردن وكانت أول المحافظات في الفورة وتدعى مهد الفورة .

كما أن حمص وريف دمشق من حدود العراق حتى لبنان . 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*بالنسبة للمسيحيين طبعاً لهم دور فاعل ككل فئات الشعب ، فهم بشكل طبيعي يخدمون في الجيش والقوى الأمنية ويتطوعون في اللجان الشعبية ، كثاني أكبر نسبة بعد العلويين ، لأنهم لا ينشقون ولا يذهبون للمعارضة المتطرفة طبعاً فغالبيتهم الساحقة مولاة ، وحتى من هو غير راض عن النظام يحارب مع الجيش أفضل من أن يحارب مع الإسلاميين .*


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

كمان حل مؤقت!!

الأكراد صحيح صدام بهدلهم...لكن اليوم اخذوا استقلال كامل تقريباً في شمال العراق...

للأسف بشار بعثي، وبدل ما يعمل على دولة تجمع السوريين او حتى تعطوا استقلال او حكم ذاتي للأكراد وتحتفظوا بعلاقات معهم، عمل زي عبد الناصر عندنا ووداكو ف داهية....

حظكم فعلاً احسن من غيركم ان تلت البلد مش عرب سنة....لكن عليكم تعملوا حاجة اذا كنتو ناويين...
كمان لو بشار لم يتخل عن خطابه البعثي العروبي....بصراحة ماعتقدش ليكم اي فرصة...


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كمان حل مؤقت!!
> 
> الأكراد صحيح صدام بهدلهم...لكن اليوم اخذوا استقلال كامل تقريباً في شمال العراق...
> 
> ...



مع اني مش لست بسورياً  اقول بأن بشار من اذكى الروساء بالعالم ومن غير جدال الوحيد الذي انصف المسيحيين بسوريا  طبعاً ابوه قبله لكن الان المخطط الجنمي الغربي الذي هو اقتلاع المسيحيين من الشرق لا يتم الا بتفكيك سوريا
واليوم يجابه حرب عالمية قذرة يقودها الغرب 
لاقتلاع المسيحيين من الشرق الهدف منه ضرب الكنيسة جمعاء 
حيث ولد السيد فالغرب اصبح وثنياً تقريباً وبضرب مسيحيي الشرق يتحقق الحلم اليهودي  الا وهو انتظار المسيح الذي حسب رأيهم لم يأتي والارهابيون عمال صغار قيادتهم تعيش في الغرب


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> مع اني مش لست بسورياً  اقول بأن بشار من اذكى الروساء بالعالم ومن غير جدال الوحيد الذي انصف المسيحيين بسوريا  طبعاً ابوه قبله لكن الان المخطط الجنمي الغربي الذي هو اقتلاع المسيحيين من الشرق لا يتم الا بتفكيك سوريا
> واليوم يجابه حرب عالمية قذرة يقودها الغرب
> لاقتلاع المسيحيين من الشرق الهدف منه ضرب الكنيسة جمعاء
> حيث ولد السيد فالغرب اصبح وثنياً تقريباً وبضرب مسيحيي الشرق يتحقق الحلم اليهودي  الا وهو انتظار المسيح الذي حسب رأيهم لم يأتي والارهابيون عمال صغار قيادتهم تعيش في الغرب



لا انا اسف...

المسلمين فلقونا ليل نهار بمؤامرة الغرب ضدهم!!


إنما مسيحيين الشرق الغرب هيعمل عليهم مؤامرة ليه؟!
لا دي لا تُعقل ابداً بصراحة


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لا انا اسف...
> 
> المسلمين فلقونا ليل نهار بمؤامرة الغرب ضدهم!!
> 
> ...



قرائتك غلط المسلمين والغرب الوثني في خندق واحد
ثانياً 
من يدعم الاخوان عندكم انسى سوريا كلمني بشيء ممكن تعرفه
اليست اميركا
من هدم كل الانفاق التي تمد غزة اليس حكم الاخوان ارضاء لعيون  اميركا وذنبها اسرائيل
من قال حبيبي للرئيس الاسرائيلي برسالة اليس مرسي بغض النظر ان كنت معهم او ضدهم نعطي مثل هنا
من يسلح اكثر الاسلام تعصباً وارهاباً في العالم اليست اميركا

اخيراً  
لم تقراء ما قلت لك الغرب مسيطر عليه من الصهيونية العالمية اعلامياً وماديا اي اقتصادياً اوباما تصريح صغير ضدهم  خلوه يركع على رجليه ويتعذر  

المسيحي حسب رأي اليهود لو بقي بالشرق الكنيسة ستبقى صامدة 
اخيرا
اليهودي عدوه المسيحي ليس المسلم
لان المسلم لا يشكل خطر على ديانته
المسيحي يشكل لانهم ينتظرون المسيح
ونحن كمسيحيين نقول بأن المسيح تجسد وصلب وقام
وهذا ينفي وجودهم كيهود

وهناك مقال ساركوزي يفضح المخط عندما قابله الكاردينال الراعي


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

لا بصراحة انا عن خبرتي مع الغرب، وعن تفكيري وعن اللي اعرفه كله...


بصراحة كلامك يا عزيزي مايدخلش دماغي خااااااالص....

بعدين اشرح بقى لان كله محتاج شرح


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2013)

مكان قبر السيد كم مسيحي بقي من اصل  200000
مئتي الف مسيحي 
5000 الاف
طب لو الخمسة الاف دول كملوا عليهم واطهدوهم 
مين ها يخدم كنيسة الفقيامة انا وانت؟؟
ومين اللي بيضيق عليهم وبيطهدهم الاسلام؟؟
لا اليهود
ليه؟؟
الا تتساءل لماذا؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*حبيبي ليبرتوس مشكلة إسرائيل مع المسيحيين هي في المنطقة هنا لأأنهم عامل حضاري وغيابهم سيعني تخلف هائل وحروب طائفية ، وهذا السبب وراء السعي لتهجير المسيحيين .

ها هي العراق هل عجز الجيش الأميركي عن حماية المسيحيين ؟؟

لماذا سحق الوجود المسيحي هنا ؟؟

لماذا يسلحون الإسلاميين في سوريا وهم يعرفون تمام المعرفة مصيرهم ؟؟ ويعرفون أن النظام حماهم ودللهم كل شيء ممكن .

لماذا نسبة المسيحيين في إسرائيل تكاد تنقرض ؟؟

لماذا سلموا مصر للإسلاميين ؟؟

فكر في هذه العوامل جميعاً ستفهم أن للغرب مصالح لا أكثر .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2013)

*مجدداً التقدم في خان العسل غربي حلب (والتي نقلت لكم فيديو تحرير سرية الهندسة العسكرية فيها) وكتائب البعث تتقدم العمليات العسكرية :
[YOUTUBE]fzNqGB3HxZI[/YOUTUBE]

هااام تقدم رائع واستراتيجي داخل حمص القديمة ، أيام يا أحباء أيااام وتكون مدينة حمص ستكون محررة في حال عدم حدوث طارئ :
[YOUTUBE]cJ7336CkMho[/YOUTUBE]

التقدم الهام الذي عرضه الجيش حول حي وادي السايح في حمص القديمة (تحدثت قبل قليل عن الموضوع لكن لم يكن لدي دليل) :
[YOUTUBE]aGNXPa32P-A[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2013)

انتو عملتو وجود مسيحي أصلاً!!

افيقوا من الاوهام....المسيحيين  الشرقيين وزنهم ﻻ يذكر وماحدش في العالم مهتم بيهم اصلاً!


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انتو عملتو وجود مسيحي أصلاً!!
> 
> افيقوا من الاوهام....المسيحيين  الشرقيين وزنهم ﻻ يذكر وماحدش في العالم مهتم بيهم اصلاً!



برافو
هايل
سأكلمك بطريقة مبسطة...
طيب احنا بنتكلم ايه من الصبح؟؟
 ده اللي بنقولو..


> فيقوا من الاوهام....المسيحيين  الشرقيين وزنهم ﻻ يذكر وماحدش في العالم مهتم بيهم اصلاً!



يعني  اذا كان  محدش مهتم لينا كمسيحيين مشرقيين نسلم امرنا ونمشي؟؟
او
نديهم مفاتيح كنيسة القيامة ونمشي؟؟
==========
هل   تابعت اكبر اجتماع شرقي مسيحي عقد منذ اسابيع 
في دمشق اعلى قمة كاثوليكية ومارونية وارثودكسية 
لما هذا الاجتماع برأيك؟؟
اليس لفرملة  المؤامرة الكبرى..
=============
وكما قال لك اخينا The Antiochian 
المسيحيون  في العراق عمرهم ما يقارب الالفين سنة لم يهجروا الا بعد  دخول اصحابك ولو نسي الاسلام بيتاً مروا عليه ولم يهجروه 
اصحابك يدلوهم عليه..
============

من صنع بن لادن وقتله بعد انتهاء دوره

ومن صنع الخميني  
لقد وضعوه في طائرة خاصة فرنسية وبعثوا به ليذهب ويقيم ثورة وينشيء الدولة الاسلامية في ايران
لكن اليوم انت اذا ربيت اسد ببيتك الا تفكر بأنه من الممكن ان يفترسك يوماً ما؟؟؟
هم فعلوها ولم يفكروا
==============
اخيراً 

لمعلوماتك هم
الطائفة الاولى عددياً بفرنسا

اسلام 17%
مسيحيون 13%

46% وثنيون
و28% باقي الديانات  من كل ملل او يانات العالم
البوذية واليهود الى اخره


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مارس 2013)

*لعشاق أخبار الفطايس ، فيديو روعة وجثث الإرهابيين بالجملة :
[YOUTUBE]tykpmpz3MV4[/YOUTUBE]

تدمير دبابة للإرهابيين في دير الزور شرقي البلاد والجرحى بالأراضي وحالات عواء غريبة :
[YOUTUBE]RYXvkE1pmO0[/YOUTUBE]


موسكو || مصادر «للميادين» : ضغوط روسية و أميركية حالت دون إنعقاد مؤتمر إسطنبول لتشكيل حكومة المعارضة .

‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
وزير العدل الأمريكي : تنظيم القاعدة يشكل جزءا كبيرا من الجيش السوري الحر ...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مارس 2013)

*شبكة أخبار عكرمة || حمص :

من مراسلنا في قوات الجيش العربي السوري :

قتلى ما يسمى بالجيش الحر يفوق ال 300 اليوم في حمص و ريفها و ما يحدث في حمص كمدينة هي عملية إبادة لكل الإرهابيين و معنويات جيشنا عالية و القصف مستمر على عدة مناطق .
من يقول بأن باباعمرو سقطت بيد العصابات من جديد فاليذهب و يرى بنفسه ماذا يحصل .
حمص كمدينة تحت سيطرة جيشنا الباسل و صواريخه .. الرجاء الدعاء لهم و قريبا سيكون النصر لنا .

عشاق الفطائس اليوم سعادة
حمص القصير عاجل:
استطاع جيشنا الباسل عبر قذيفة مباركة سحق عدد من الارهابيين اثناء تجمعهم
وقد عرف من القتلى 
الارهابي النقيب الفار الخائن يوسف زهوري الزهوري قائد ميداني للكر
الارهابي النقيب الفار الخائن أسامة شمس الدين قائد ميداني للكر
الارهابي اسامة الطالب من عناصر الكر وهو مراسل الجزيرة بالقصير تحت اسم رامي كامل
الارهابي خالد النعسان من عناصر الكر
الارهابي محمد محمود عوض من عناصر الكر

فيديو فيسبوك :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=162808683876680&set=vb.117557471691102&type=2&theater

*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مارس 2013)

*هااااام جداً تقدم الجيش في حي الخالدية آخر معاقل الإرهاب في حمص :
[YOUTUBE]WIqtuiClqSM[/YOUTUBE]

مزيد من تقدم الجيش السوري في حي باب هود في حمص القديمة :
[YOUTUBE]DIcGiKeVx8U[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مارس 2013)

*من صفحات الإرهابيين حول ريف حمص الشمالي :

عااااااااااااجل :حمص 

مؤسسة الكهرباء في الدار الكبيرة التي يسيطر عليها الجيش الحر تم استهدافها من قبل قوات النظام من الدبابات والمدافع المتواجدة في كلية المدرعات مما أدى إلى استشهاد أكثر من ستة شباب من أبطالنا جراء القصف...

اللهم سلم ... اللهم سلم
*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مارس 2013)

*مقتل مجموعة إرهابية في خان العسل بريف حلب الغربي ومصادرة أسلحتها ، ألبوم صور من 13 صورة على الرابط التالي :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.226845040793113.1073741837.150902318387386&type=3
*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مارس 2013)

*محافظة الرقة : قتلى إرهابيي جبهة النصرة التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة :
*
[YOUTUBE]ArEufiwoxkY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2013)

*حصيلة أول أسبوع من شهر آذار/مارس من أسماء الإرهابيين الذين طرحتهم تنسيقياتهم بالاسم والصورة وجمعتهم صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر (طبعاً يا أحباء يخفون الكثير من خسائرهم + يدعون أن كثيراً من مقاتليهم مدنيون + يحرقون ويدفنون جثث غير السوريين ولا يعلنون عنهم وهم نسبة كبيرة جداً حيث ان بلجيكا مثلاً اعترفت بوجود اكثر من ٧٠ بلجيكي إسلامي يحاربون في سوريا كمثال) :
حصيلة الأسبوع الأول من الشهر الجاري:

548 إرهابي موثق بالاسم تم القضاء عليهم, فضلا عن أسماء الإرهابيين الذين لم يفصح عنهم خوفا من الملاحقات الأمنية و أسماء الإرهابيين الأجانب.

تفصيل الأسماء مع أماكن المقتل و التاريخ و التنظيم العسكري الذي ينتمي إليه الإرهابي إن أمكن:

(7) الحسكة

1 - عبد حسين العلي الغنامي - اليعربية - الحسكة 02/03/2013
2 - المدعو حسن - اليعربية - الحسكة 04/03/2013
3 - حميد الحجوكي - الحسكة - الحسكة 06/03/2013
4 - خالد ديرم الزوبعي - الحسكة - الحسكة 06/03/2013
5 - سالم نحيطر الزوبعي - الحسكة - الحسكة 06/03/2013
6 - ميسر الحجوكي - الحسكة - الحسكة 06/03/2013
7 - سعيد خلف العمر - الحسكة - الحسكة - أصله من دير الزور - قائد كتيبة 08/03/2013

(72) الرقة

8 - سامح أحمد شحود - الطبقة - الرقة 01/03/2013
9 - معمّر يوسف ايوب - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتائب أحرار الشام 02/03/2013
10 - باسل بنور - تل أبيض - الرقة - أصله من حلب 02/03/2013
11 - علي العزام - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتائب أحرار الشام 02/03/2013
12 - محمد العزيز - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتائب أحرار الشام 02/03/2013
13 - المدعو أبو عمر - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتائب أحرار الشام 02/03/2013
14 - المدعو ابو سفر - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتائب أحرار الشام 02/03/2013
15 - المدعو ابو عبد الله الغريب - الرقة - الرقة - أمير جبهة النصرة بالرقة 02/03/2013
16 - المدعو أبو نادر الادلبي - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - الكتيبة الخضراء - حركة أحرار الشام الاسلامية 03/03/2013
17 - المدعو أبو عزام - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - الكتيبة الخضراء - حركة أحرار الشام الاسلامية 03/03/2013
18 - أحمد عبد الرحيم الحسن (أبو عبيد) - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتيبة أحفاد علي بن أبي طالب - حركة أحرار الشام الإسلامية 03/03/2013
19 - علي أحمد الكردي - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتيبة جابر بن عبد الله - حركة أحرار الشام الإسلامية 03/03/2013
20 - محمد قدور الروح - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتيبة جابر بن عبد الله - حركة أحرار الشام الإسلامية 03/03/2013
21 - عبد الله حميد السخني - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من حلب 03/03/2013
22 - باسل بنور - تل أبيض - الرقة - أصله من حلب 03/03/2013
23 - خلف المرعي الملقب أبو الزبير - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - قائد ميداني في حركة أحرار الشام الإسلامية 03/03/2013
24 - عبد القادر مختار صيادي - مدرسة الشرطة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 03/03/2013
25 - عمار جمعة السيد - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من حلب 03/03/2013
26 - المدعو أبو طلحة الجزراوي - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - قائد في كتيبة الفرقان 03/03/2013
27 - أحمد شعبان الحسين - الرقة - الرقة 03/03/2013
28 - أحمد محمد الخميس - الرقة - الرقة 03/03/2013
29 - حمزة محمد الخميس - الرقة - الرقة 03/03/2013
30 - علي وصفي الصرما - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 04/03/2013
31 - عبد الحي يسوف - الفرقة 17 - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 04/03/2013
32 - أنس الزر - باب بغداد - الرقة 04/03/2013
33 - جابر الخضر - ساحة المحافظة - الرقة - أصله من الخميسية 04/03/2013
34 - نعسان جوخدار - الرقة - الرقة 04/03/2013
35 - مصعب جمال السالم الزيدان - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من دير الزور 04/03/2013
36 - احمد شعبان العبدو - الرقة - الرقة المنصورة 04/03/2013
37 - خالد مصطفى الكريم - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من الحمرات 04/03/2013
38 - مصطفى ناظم علي عائشة - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من حلب - 04/03/2013
39 - خلف مرعي الأسعد - الرقة - الرقة 04/03/2013
40 - أحمد ابراهيم الذنون - الطبقة - الرقة 04/03/2013
41 - محمد العبد الله الشعيب - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
42 - حسن نصيف - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
43 - خالد مصطفى الكريم - ساحة السيد الرئيس - الرقة 05/03/2013
44 - عبيد التركي - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
45 - أحمد ابراهيم الحسين - الهجانة - الرقة 05/03/2013
46 - علي البو عبدو - ساحة السيد الرئيس - الرقة 05/03/2013
47 - محمد الصالح العلي - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
48 - أحمد محي الدين محمد - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
49 - موسى حسين الجاسم - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
50 - محمد جلال - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
51 - محمد مسلم - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
52 - خالد الأشقر - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
53 - بشير الحمصي - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
54 - حسام العوين - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
55 - أحمد محي الدين المحمد الجواس - الأمن السياسي - الرقة - أصله من دير الزور 05/03/2013
56 - موسى حسين المحمد الجواس - الأمن السياسي - الرقة - أصله من دير الزور 05/03/2013
57 - حسين الدليمي - الرقة - الرقة - قائد بكتيبة سيف الرسول 05/03/2013
58 - احمد المحيمد القاطع - الرقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
59 - عبد العزيز بداح - الطبقة - الرقة 05/03/2013
60 - كمال مصطفى البابنسي - مديرية التربية - الرقة 06/03/2013
61 - جاسم الهليل - مديرية التربية - الرقة 06/03/2013
62 - بشر كيلاني - تل أبيض - الرقة حماه 06/03/2013
63 - سالم الهليل الحميد - مديرية التربية - الرقة 06/03/2013
64 - علاء الحسن - مديرية التربية - الرقة 06/03/2013
65 - محمد الصالح العلي - مديرية التربية - الرقة 06/03/2013
66 - طارق المطيران - الأمن السياسي - الرقة 07/03/2013
67 - محمد حميد الأحمد الكليب الوهبي - الأمن العسكري - الرقة - أصله من الطبقة - كتيبة احرار الطبقة 07/03/2013
68 - عثمآن آل نآزح العسيري - الرقة - الرقة 07/03/2013
69 - حسن خليفة بن مصطفى - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 07/03/2013
70 - منير خالد اليوسف - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 07/03/2013
71 - أحمد مهيدي الحرجان - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من دير الزور - كتيبة الخلفاء الراشدين 07/03/2013
72 - فادي محمد صبحي الحمام الشيخ - الأمن العسكري - الرقة - أصله من حلب 07/03/2013
73 - علي محمد محمود المرزوق - الرقة - الرقة 07/03/2013
74 - محمود سليم - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من حلب 07/03/2013
75 - أحمد معدل ابو اصطيف - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب - كتيبة أحفاد علي بن أبي طالب - كتائب أحرار الشام 08/03/2013
76 - شمس الدين معدل أبو النور - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 08/03/2013
77 - اكرم معدل أبو سعيد - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من إدلب 08/03/2013
78 - مروان محمد علي قهواتي - الرقة - الرقة - أصله من دير الزور 08/03/2013
79 - خليل معيوف المهيدي العنزي - الرقة - الرقة 08/03/2013

(3) القنيطرة

80 - رضوان يوسف إبراهيم العلي - بئر عجم - القنيطرة 02/03/2013
81 - سامي عبد الله العلي - بئر عجم - القنيطرة 02/03/2013
82 - إياد محمد الحسي - القنيطرة - القنيطرة 05/03/2013

(7) اللاذقية

83 - علي رسلان - بيت عوان - اللاذقية 03/03/2013
84 - اورهان خربطلي - جبل التركمان - اللاذقية 04/03/2013
85 - أمجد أحمد أبو حامد - بيت فارس - اللاذقية - أصله من الرمل الفلسطيني 04/03/2013
86 - عبد المالك آدم - ريف اللاذقية - اللاذقية 05/03/2013
87 - أمجد أحمد - بيت فارس - اللاذقية 05/03/2013
88 - علي نبيل ديب - الحدود التركية - اللاذقية - أصله من الحفة 06/03/2013
89 - مصطفى أنس ليلا - جبل التركمان - اللاذقية جبلة - كتيبة أحرار جبلة - كتائب أحرار الشام 06/03/2013

(42) إدلب

90 - رزوق محمد قرعوش - سرمين - إدلب 01/03/2013
91 - حسام محمد الزيدان - كفروما - إدلب 02/03/2013
92 - معن دهنين - معمل القرميد - إدلب - أصله من إدلب - قائد كتيبة جعفر الطيار 04/03/2013
93 - عبدو شغري - الجانودية - إدلب 04/03/2013
94 - محمود اليوسف الملقب ب مورو - خان شيخون - إدلب - لواء نصرة الحق - ألوية أحفاد الرسول 04/03/2013
95 - نهاد الرضوان - خان شيخون - إدلب - لواء نصرة الحق - ألوية أحفاد الرسول 04/03/2013
96 - عبد اللطيف قدور اليوسف - خان شيخون - إدلب - لواء نصرة الحق - ألوية أحفاد الرسول 04/03/2013
97 - اياد غازي عبد الرحمن اليوسف - خان شيخون - إدلب - لواء نصرة الحق - ألوية أحفاد الرسول 04/03/2013
98 - حسان طحان - معسكر الشبيبة - إدلب - أصله من تفتناز 05/03/2013
99 - أحمد بن مفضي الصقري - ريف إدلب - إدلب 05/03/2013
100 - ابراهيم عبد الله عبد السلام العلي - الحامدية - إدلب - أصله من كنصفرة - كتيبة شهداء كنصفرة 05/03/2013
101 - فراس رحمون - أريحا - إدلب 05/03/2013
102 - طاهر عبد الله خضر اليوسف - معرة النعمان - إدلب - أصله من كفروما 06/03/2013
103 - سعد عبد الرزاق الحسون - معرة النعمان - إدلب 06/03/2013
104 - حسام حسون أبو عبدو - الحامدية - إدلب - أصله من كفرسجنة - قائد كتيبة أمهات المؤمنين - ألوية أحفاد الرسول (ألوية الأنصار ) 07/03/2013
105 - عبد الكريم السلوم - الحامدية - إدلب - أصله من الشيخ دامس 07/03/2013
106 - ابن نواف الحسين - الحامدية - إدلب - أصله من حيش 07/03/2013
107 - معتز عبد الهادي عبد الحافظ - وادي الضيف - إدلب - أصله من معرشورين 07/03/2013
108 - أمين الحمودي - الهبيط - إدلب 07/03/2013
109 - أحمد درويش السلامة - الهبيط - إدلب 07/03/2013
110 - بشار أحمد سلامة - الهبيط - إدلب 07/03/2013
111 - عدنان بن محمد نوح قرعوش - معسكر النيرب - إدلب - أصله من سرمين - لواء داوود 07/03/2013
112 - محمد عبد الكريم بيضون - معسكر النيرب - إدلب - أصله من سرمين - لواء داوود 07/03/2013
113 - مدين يوسف شحود - معسكر النيرب - إدلب - أصله من سرمين - لواء داوود 07/03/2013
114 - محمد حسام نبهان السيد علي - بنش - إدلب 07/03/2013
115 - عبد الله محمود علي باشا - بنش - إدلب 07/03/2013
116 - أيمن فتوح - معرة النعمان - إدلب - أصله من احسم 07/03/2013
117 - عدنان التمر - وادي الضيف - إدلب - أصله من فروان - كتيبة درع الشرق 08/03/2013
118 - مصطفى علي الجباني - حيش - إدلب - أصله من كفروما 08/03/2013
119 - ياسر عبد الحميد الخلف - معسكر الشبيبة - إدلب - أصله من قميناس 08/03/2013
120 - أيمن فتوح - حيش - إدلب 08/03/2013
121 - محمد علي بن محمد عبدو - أريحا - إدلب 08/03/2013
122 - باسم ابو قحافة - بنش - إدلب - جبهة النصرة 08/03/2013
123 - محمود خالد محلول - معسكر الشبيبة - إدلب - أصله من سرمين - لواء داوود 08/03/2013
124 - كنجو الصوص - كفرنبل - إدلب 08/03/2013
125 - صطوف حسن الأحمد - كفرنبل - إدلب 08/03/2013
126 - خالد عبد السلام المرعي - الحامدية - إدلب - أصله من دير شرقي - لواء عمر بن عبد العزيز - ألوية أحفاد الرسول 08/03/2013
127 - عبد الكريم أحمد السلوم - إدلب - إدلب - كتيبة نسور سوريا العرب - لواء ادلب للمهام الخاصة 08/03/2013
128 - جميل عبد الكريم السلوم - إدلب - إدلب - كتيبة نسور سوريا العرب - لواء ادلب للمهام الخاصة 08/03/2013
129 - احمد البشاشة - ريف إدلب - إدلب 08/03/2013
130 - حسين احمد الحسين الحجي - الحامدية - إدلب - أصله من خان السبل - جبهة النصرة 08/03/2013
131 - أمين محمد العمر - الهبيط - إدلب 08/03/2013

(85) حلب

133 - علي عبد الرزاق - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
134 - محمد الحسين - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
135 - أحمد شعلان - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
136 - فراس الاطرش - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
137 - عبدو علي عبيان - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
138 - عبدالمهيمن الأعرج - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
139 - محمد فيصل عرعور - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب 01/03/2013
140 - حسين حمد الهبيل - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الشيوخ الفوقاني 01/03/2013
141 - مصطفى أحمد منصور - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من دابق 01/03/2013
142 - زهير ابراهيم الحمود - مطار النيرب العسكري - حلب - أصله من منبج 01/03/2013
143 - عمر محمد صادق - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 01/03/2013
144 - إسماعيل جواد - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - قائد كتيبة شهداء خان العسل 01/03/2013
145 - محمد احمد حمود مجو (أبو معاذ) - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب 01/03/2013
146 - يحيى محمد حمود مجو - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب 01/03/2013
147 - محمد عبد الله العبد الله - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب 01/03/2013
148 - ياسر عبد الرحمن ياسين مجرى - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من حيان 01/03/2013
149 - محمد صالح كسار - محيط الجوية - حلب 01/03/2013
150 - أحمد عبد الباسط حنورة - ماير - حلب 01/03/2013
151 - حسن يوسف العور - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من الشيوخ الفوقاني 01/03/2013
152 - محمد القسوم - مطار النيرب العسكري - حلب إدلب 02/03/2013
153 - أحمد محمد علي عليطو - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 02/03/2013
154 - عبد العظيم احمد - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من اعزاز 02/03/2013
155 - محمود وليد قلعجي - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من اعزاز 02/03/2013
156 - علي حسين مروش - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من رتيان 02/03/2013
157 - قصي محمد مروش - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من رتيان 02/03/2013
158 - بلال نمورة - خان العسل - حلب - أصله من بانياس - لواء الأنصار 02/03/2013
159 - عادل احمد سراج علي - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من حيان 02/03/2013
160 - أحمد جنيد مخيبر الشاغل - الشقفة - حلب 02/03/2013
161 - قاسم هاشم أوسو - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من حيان 02/03/2013
162 - محسن شعير - خان العسل - حلب - أصله من السحارة 02/03/2013
163 - يوسف مصطفى جدوع - خان العسل - حلب - أصله من كفرتعال 02/03/2013
164 - توفيق الزين - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
165 - باسل حاج بكري - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - لواء أمجاد الاسلام 02/03/2013
166 - عبد الله ياسين - حلب - حلب 02/03/2013
167 - المدعو بهاء - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من درعا 02/03/2013
168 - بكور واجد اسماعيل - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب 02/03/2013
169 - كمال نصر علي - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من معرسته 02/03/2013
170 - المدعو أبو المجد - مطار النيرب العسكري - حلب - أصله من إدلب - كتيبة الفرقان - حركة أحرار الشام الاسلامية 03/03/2013
171 - عرفان عبد الكريم - خان العسل - حلب - كتيبة حمزه عبد المطلب - لواء امجاد الاسلام 03/03/2013
172 - عبد الله أحمد العمر ابو الشيخ - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب 03/03/2013
173 - حسن جعفر - مطار النيرب العسكري - حلب 03/03/2013
174 - حسن خالد حجازي - محيط الجوية - حلب - أصله من إدلب 03/03/2013
175 - بهاء الدين الفتاوي بن يوسف - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من درعا 03/03/2013
176 - عبد الحليم السعيد (أبو وسام) - السكري - حلب - قائد كتيبة أسود السنة 03/03/2013
177 - سامح محمد ديب حلاق - خان العسل - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 03/03/2013
178 - أحمد فيصل محمود أمين - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من السحارة - لواء أنصار الخلافة 03/03/2013
179 - عبد الواحد محمد عبد الواحد - صلاح الدين - حلب - أصله من عندان 03/03/2013
180 - علاء صطيف البارود - خان العسل - حلب 03/03/2013
181 - أحمد كمال حج أحمد - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من إدلب 04/03/2013
182 - خالد الحاج - حلب - حلب - مسؤل الهواتف اللاسلكية والاجهزة الهوائية 04/03/2013
183 - محمود محمد ربيع المصري - تل رفعت - حلب 04/03/2013
184 - خالد ابراهيم الزامل - عسان - حلب - أصله من الحاضر 04/03/2013
185 - انس وليد الصن - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 04/03/2013
186 - حسين علي مريميني - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 04/03/2013
187 - محمود محمد حسن حلاق - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 04/03/2013
188 - أسامة إبراهيم جيرود - السفيرة - حلب - أصله من إدلب - رئيس اللجنة الطبية في المجلس المحلي لمدينة سراقب وريفها 04/03/2013
189 - انس عبد الجليل حدبة - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 04/03/2013
190 - عبد القادر مختار صيادي - حلب - حلب - أصله من إدلب - 04/03/2013
191 - محمد مندورة - مدرسة الشرطة - حلب - أصله من إدلب - 04/03/2013
192 - أحمد عشاوي - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من اعزاز 04/03/2013
193 - سامح حلاق أبو محمد - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من الأتارب 04/03/2013
194 - مصطفى ناعورة - السفيرة - حلب 04/03/2013
195 - عبد الله عبيد - خناصر - حلب - أصله من تقاد 05/03/2013
196 - عبد الله القاسم - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 05/03/2013
197 - محمد صوان - خان العسل - حلب - أصله من كفرناها 05/03/2013
198 - هاني فيصل النجار - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من اسنبل 05/03/2013
199 - يحيى علي عجيل - دير جمال - حلب 05/03/2013
200 - أحمد محمود ابراهيم بلاو - الدويرينية - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 05/03/2013
201 - ابراهيم محمود فردوسي - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب 05/03/2013
202 - إبراهيم حميد الشيخ ( حاج مصطفى ) - مطار منغ العسكري - حلب - أصله من تل رفعت 06/03/2013
203 - أحمد محمد الابراهيم الابو عكو - الدويرينة - حلب بزاعة 06/03/2013
204 - صالح جاسم النحيط - الجامع الأموي - حلب - أصله من المرجة 07/03/2013
205 - محمد حمود العسود بن عدنان - خان طومان - حلب 07/03/2013
206 - سمير أبو جمعة ( سمير عكاش ) - مطار منغ - حلب - القائد الميداني للواء عاصفة الشمال 07/03/2013
207 - عيسى شعبان - الأشرفية - حلب - أصله من حيان 07/03/2013
208 - علي المرغني - حلب - حلب 07/03/2013
209 - عبد الله الحوت - دير حافر - حلب - كتيبة أبو دجانة 07/03/2013
210 - محمد سليم ابن خالد - الشيخ سعيد - حلب 07/03/2013
211 - صبحي محمد - الأشرفية - حلب - أصله من اعزاز 07/03/2013
212 - عبد الله الحوت - دير حافر - حلب - كتيبة أبو دجانة 08/03/2013
213 - طارق القرق - خناصر - حلب - أصله من إدلب 08/03/2013
214 - عبد الستار الحسن - حلب - حلب - أصله من إدلب - 08/03/2013
215 - شعبان بن محمد بطايحي - خان العسل - حلب 08/03/2013
216 - زكريا شحادة بن عبد الغني - خان العسل - حلب 08/03/2013
217 - خالد بن محمود عثمان - خان العسل - حلب 08/03/2013

(21) حماه

132 - فادي الانور - كفرنبودة - حماه 08/03/2013
218 - ماهر مطر - جنان - حماه - أصله من حمص - القائد العسكري لكتيبة درع البادية 01/03/2013
219 - شادي أباظة - جنان - حماه - أصله من حمص 01/03/2013
220 - حمزة زياد خموسية - سريحين - حماه 01/03/2013
221 - فيصل حسين العفان - العشارنة - حماه 01/03/2013
222 - عبد العزيز مصطفى عيسى (ابو عبد الرحمن ) - تل عثمان - حماه - أصله من قسطون - لواء احرار الغاب - الوية احفاد الرسول 02/03/2013
223 - محمود إبراهيم سموع علي - الجنابرة - حماه - أصله من التويني 02/03/2013
224 - أحمد العلي (الهويش ) - الجنابرة - حماه - أصله من بريديج 02/03/2013
225 - فيصل حسين طماس - الجنابرة - حماه - أصله من العشارنة 02/03/2013
226 - محمود الكراش - تل ملح - حماه - أصله من حلفايا 03/03/2013
227 - سامر الجمال أبو يحيى - تل ملح - حماه - أصله من حلفايا 03/03/2013
228 - صهيب النجيب (الباطرش) - تل ملح - حماه - أصله من حلفايا 03/03/2013
229 - احمد محمد المصطفى (أبو حسين) - تل ملح - حماه - أصله من حلفايا 03/03/2013
230 - خالد مصطفى حسو - كازو - حماه 05/03/2013
231 - حمادو احمد الوقاع - جنان - حماه 05/03/2013
232 - أسامة دحام - كوكب - حماه 07/03/2013
233 - ميسر محمد الحمود - كوكب - حماه 07/03/2013
234 - أكرم الأحمد - الجنابرة - حماه 08/03/2013
235 - هزاع فواز عبورة - الجنابرة - حماه 08/03/2013
236 - فادي الأنور - الشريعة - حماه 08/03/2013
237 - فادي أبو عيوش - كفرنبودة - حماه 08/03/2013

(89) حمص

238 - سعدين سعيد الشحود - مهين - حمص 01/03/2013
239 - نايف العتر - القصير - حمص 01/03/2013
240 - حسان أحمد زعرور - السوق القديم - حمص - أصله من البياضة 01/03/2013
241 - علي الجابر - تلبيسة - حمص 01/03/2013
242 - محمد الشيخ عيسى - تلبيسة - حمص 02/03/2013
243 - محمد عبدالكافي خشفة - تلبيسة - حمص 02/03/2013
244 - سليم ميزانازي - تلبيسة - حمص 02/03/2013
245 - احمد صويص - تلبيسة - حمص 02/03/2013
246 - عبدالرحمن المصري (ابو محمد ) - تلبيسة - حمص 02/03/2013
247 - حسن السمر - القصير - حمص 02/03/2013
248 - سعيد عبد الرزاق الغنطاوي - باب هود - حمص - أصله من الغنطو 03/03/2013
249 - محمد نور الشعار - الصفصافة - حمص 03/03/2013
250 - ابراهيم عهد الملحم - باب سباع - حمص 03/03/2013
251 - محمد هيثم أيوب - الرستن - حمص 03/03/2013
252 - ابراهيم قصوص - باب هود - حمص 03/03/2013
253 - علاء الفرا - باب هود - حمص 03/03/2013
254 - عبد الرحيم الرجب ابو خيرو - باب هود - حمص 03/03/2013
255 - عادل زيد علي - تدمر - حمص 03/03/2013
256 - زياد العاشق - القصور - حمص 04/03/2013
257 - عبد المنان حسون - الخالدية - حمص 04/03/2013
258 - حامد شلار - الخالدية - حمص - أصله من جب الجندلي 04/03/2013
259 - خالد بوظان الملقب (أبو عائشة) - باب هود - حمص - أصله من حي الشماس 04/03/2013
260 - عبد الهادي الصباغ - الخالدية - حمص 04/03/2013
261 - عبد القادر الحموي - الخالدية - حمص 04/03/2013
262 - انس علي السليم (أبو مالك التدمري) - الخالدية - حمص - أصله من تدمر 04/03/2013
263 - حسن المصري - النازحين - حمص 04/03/2013
264 - عمرو راكان المعصراني - باب هود - حمص 04/03/2013
265 - توفيق سعيد المعاز أبو صلاح - الوعر - حمص 04/03/2013
266 - عبد الكريم امين الزهوري - القصير - حمص 04/03/2013
267 - وسيم عدنان شروخ - العسيلة - حمص 04/03/2013
268 - ناصح اسحق - العسيلة - حمص 04/03/2013
269 - أدهم الرستناوي - الخالدية - حمص 04/03/2013
270 - محمد سبيع الأصفر - الخالدية - حمص 05/03/2013
271 - معاذ الحبيب - مسجد خالد ابن الوليد - حمص 05/03/2013
272 - أسامة أباظة - دير فول - حمص 05/03/2013
273 - حمزة شاه - دير فول - حمص 05/03/2013
274 - عبيدة أتومشلي - دير فول - حمص 05/03/2013
275 - عبد الوهاب داغستاني - دير فول - حمص 05/03/2013
276 - محمد قصاب - الخالدية - حمص 05/03/2013
277 - محمد نزار العجي - الخالدية - حمص 05/03/2013
278 - رامي عز الدين - الخالدية - حمص 05/03/2013
279 - وائل الضيخ - تلبيسة - حمص 06/03/2013
280 - خالد الحمد - تلبيسة - حمص 06/03/2013
281 - محمد عزو الحويري - تلبيسة - حمص 06/03/2013
282 - عماد خضر عبد الله (ابو لؤي ) - الخالدية - حمص - قائد كتيبة أبو نصر - كتائب أتباع الرسول 06/03/2013
283 - عارف عبد الجواد السليمان - دير بعلبة - حمص 06/03/2013
284 - عمار ماجد حسون - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
285 - رائد نصوح حسون - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
286 - عمرو المعصراني - باب هود - حمص 06/03/2013
287 - حسام يحيى اللوز - باب هود - حمص 06/03/2013
288 - خالد ناصر البابا - سوق الحشيش - حمص الميدان 06/03/2013
289 - محمد عبد الغني زكريا - شنشار - حمص 06/03/2013
290 - عبد الهادي عبد اللطيف زكريا - شنشار - حمص 06/03/2013
291 - غسان رجوح - تلبيسة - حمص 06/03/2013
292 - محمد عبد الحليم رحال - تلبيسة - حمص 06/03/2013
293 - عبد الناصر كريم - تلبيسة - حمص 06/03/2013
294 - المدعو رمضان - الدار الكبيرة - حمص 06/03/2013
295 - عبد السلام عبد الرحمن رابعة - الغنطو - حمص 06/03/2013
296 - عبد الواحد نجم - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
297 - محمد محترك السلوم - البياضة - حمص 06/03/2013
298 - غياث الدغم - الدار الكبيرة - حمص كرم الزيتون 06/03/2013
299 - فهمي الغنطاوي - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
300 - محمد احمد المحمد (النيص) - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
301 - أغيد عياش - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
302 - سيف الدين عبد الناصر زعيب - الخالدية - حمص 06/03/2013
303 - فادي عبد الهادي العكاري - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من المكرمية 07/03/2013
304 - محمد احمد المحمد النيص - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من دير بعلبة 07/03/2013
305 - فهمي الغنطاوي - تلبيسة - حمص تلبيسة 07/03/2013
306 - أغيد عياش - تلبيسة - حمص 07/03/2013
307 - محمود شبوط - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من السعن 07/03/2013
308 - أحمد عبد الحفيظ البيطار - الخالدية - حمص 07/03/2013
309 - أحمد جمعة أبو زيد - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من الرستن - ناشط إعلامي 07/03/2013
310 - أحمد عدنان الناجي - تدمر - حمص 07/03/2013
311 - عبد الناصر كريم - تلبيسة - حمص 07/03/2013
312 - سيف الدين زعيب - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من بابا عمرو 07/03/2013
313 - محمد عاصي - باب هود - حمص 07/03/2013
314 - عبد الودود الطحان - باب هود - حمص 07/03/2013
315 - عبد الرحيم حمامة - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من حماه 07/03/2013
316 - محمد عبد السلام العزو - الدار الكبيرة - حمص 07/03/2013
317 - عبد النافع القاعي - القصير - حمص 07/03/2013
318 - أنس يوسف العزو - كرم الزيتون - حمص 07/03/2013
319 - محمود محمد الخالد (زيوانه) - طريق حماه - حمص - أصله من دير بعلبة 08/03/2013
320 - سليمان سعيد - تلبيسة - حمص 08/03/2013
321 - بلال الشبلي - باب هود - حمص - أصله من بني السباعي 08/03/2013
322 - عبد الرزاق التلاوي - باب هود - حمص 08/03/2013
323 - محمد ماهر الحسيكي - القصير - حمص 08/03/2013
324 - بلال محمد خير الضيخ - تلبيسة - حمص 08/03/2013
325 - احمد حاتم حمود - تلبيسة - حمص - أصله من تسنين 08/03/2013
326 - خالد مروان ادريس - القصير - حمص - مسعف ميداني 08/03/2013

(58) درعا

327 - يحيى ابازيد - درعا البلد - درعا 01/03/2013
328 - اكرم ابازيد - درعا البلد - درعا 01/03/2013
329 - أحمد عبد الكريم المسالمة - درعا البلد - درعا 01/03/2013
330 - ماهر توفيق المسالمة - درعا البلد - درعا 02/03/2013
331 - قاسم محمد عبد الله قناة - درعا البلد - درعا 02/03/2013
332 - خليل يوسف المصري - جملة - درعا - أصله من سحم الجولان 02/03/2013
333 - زيد ناصر كيوان - جملة - درعا - أصله من طفس 03/03/2013
334 - نبيل حسين الغزالي - جملة - درعا - أصله من قرفا - أحد قادة لواء فجر الإسلام 03/03/2013
335 - يوسف مصطفى المسالمة أبو إياد - درعا البلد - درعا 03/03/2013
336 - احمد سليمان البريدي - جملة - درعا - كتيبة شهداء اليرموك 03/03/2013
337 - محمد مصطفى الكردي الحريري - جملة - درعا - أصله من داعل 03/03/2013
338 - أحمد حسين النقاوة - النعيمة - درعا - كتيبة المثنى بن حارثة 03/03/2013
339 - خليل محمد الحاج الحميدان - خربة غزالة - درعا 03/03/2013
340 - عماد نعيم دهيس - نوى - درعا 03/03/2013
341 - محمد عبد الرحمن العبوشي - جملة - درعا - أصله من الشجرة 03/03/2013
342 - عامر أيوب المسالمة الملقب (أبو أيوب) - جملة - درعا - أصله من درعا البلد - قائد كتيبة المثنى بن حارثة 03/03/2013
343 - أحمد الغوري - جملة - درعا - أصله من حمص 03/03/2013
344 - معن محمد العتوم - جملة - درعا - أصله من سحم الجولان 03/03/2013
345 - مؤيد سليمان السبروجي - جملة - درعا 03/03/2013
346 - محمود خضر الزعبي - جملة - درعا - سرية شهداء سحم الجولان - لكتيبة شهداء اليرموك 03/03/2013
347 - خليل يوسف المصري - جملة - درعا 03/03/2013
348 - عبد الله الخلف المسالمة - درعا البلد - درعا 03/03/2013
349 - أحمد كسار - جملة - درعا - أصله من الشجرة 03/03/2013
350 - رشاد الشوا - نوى - درعا 04/03/2013
351 - حارث بطاح - جملة - درعا - أصله من دير الزور 04/03/2013
352 - عبد الله محمد السموري - جملة - درعا 04/03/2013
353 - عصام ناصر الرفاعي - نوى - درعا 04/03/2013
354 - أيمن سليمان الزعبي - الذنيبة - درعا 04/03/2013
355 - محمود العايدي - طريق السد - درعا 04/03/2013
356 - أحمد يوسف غازية - أم العوسج - درعا 04/03/2013
357 - وليد إبراهيم غازية - أم العوسج - درعا 04/03/2013
358 - عبد الوهاب حسين الصفوري - جملة - درعا - أصله من نافعة - كتيبة الجولان - لواء شهداء اليرموك 05/03/2013
359 - عبد التقي المصري - جملة - درعا - كتيبة سيف الدين - لواء شهداء اليرموك 05/03/2013
360 - محمد حمدان العبد القطيفان - طريق السد - درعا 05/03/2013
361 - مهند قاسم ابو صلوع - الشيخ مسكين - درعا 05/03/2013
362 - حافظ عبد الحميد السليم الجوفي - الشيخ مسكين - درعا 05/03/2013
363 - علاء الدين احمد المهر - الشيخ مسكين - درعا 05/03/2013
364 - عماد الدهيس - نوى - درعا - كتيبة صقور الإسلام 05/03/2013
365 - ناصر تركي الرفاعي - نوى - درعا - كتيبة صقور الإسلام 05/03/2013
366 - سمير عبدالكريم الرفاعي - نوى - درعا - كتيبة صقور الإسلام 05/03/2013
367 - محمد ناصر الخبي - نوى - درعا - كتيبة صقور الإسلام 05/03/2013
368 - احمد محمد سعيد الشعباني - جملة - درعا - أصله من عدوان - كتيبة شهداء اليرموك 06/03/2013
369 - أمين ياسين قطيفان - درعا البلد - درعا 06/03/2013
370 - محمد عدنان إسماعيل الحاجي - جاسم - درعا 07/03/2013
371 - سفيان محمد علي أبو السل - معربة - درعا - أصله من نوى 07/03/2013
372 - معاذ حاتم أبو عاتوق - معربة - درعا - أصله من المخيم 07/03/2013
373 - أحمد قاسم عبد المولى الجندي - معربة - درعا - أصله من نوى 07/03/2013
374 - محمود عوض العرابي - معربة - درعا - أصله من طفس 07/03/2013
375 - أحمد توفيق الحوراني - معربة - درعا - أصله من طفس 07/03/2013
376 - محمد إبراهيم الجباوي - معربة - درعا - أصله من إنخل 07/03/2013
377 - محمود فواز فلاح السويدان - درعا البلد - درعا 07/03/2013
378 - محمد أحمد الذيب - كويا - درعا 07/03/2013
379 - يونس عبد الرحيم أبورومية السعدي - إنخل - درعا 07/03/2013
380 - عمر نجيب اليوسف أبوزيد - ريف درعا - درعا - أصله من داعل 08/03/2013
381 - عاصم البكر ( أبو طارق ) - المخيم - درعا 08/03/2013
382 - محمد عبد الرزاق الصياصنة - درعا البلد - درعا 08/03/2013
383 - يونس عبد الرحيم أبو رومية السعدي - جملة - درعا - أصله من دير عدس 08/03/2013
384 - رضوان جابر الكور - طريق السد - درعا 08/03/2013

(22) دير الزور

385 - جمال حسين الحمادي - اللواء 113 - دير الزور - أصله من حطلة 01/03/2013
386 - تركي الاحمد الفندي - حي المطار القديم - دير الزور - أصله من القورية 01/03/2013
387 - ياسر أحمد الحمود - حطلة - دير الزور 02/03/2013
388 - جمال خلف الحجي - حطلة - دير الزور 02/03/2013
389 - بكور واجد اسماعيل - دير الزور - دير الزور - ملازم أول بسلاح الهندسة الليبي 02/03/2013
390 - بشر طه البشر - اللواء 113 - دير الزور - أصله من القورية 03/03/2013
391 - حاتم خليف المطلق - اللواء 113 - دير الزور - أصله من موحسن 03/03/2013
392 - إبراهيم العكلة - القورية - دير الزور 03/03/2013
393 - بشير محمد الطه البشير - القورية - دير الزور 03/03/2013
394 - أحمد لؤي الشيخ حمود - حي الجبيلة - دير الزور 03/03/2013
395 - إبراهيم العظيظ - حي الجبيلة - دير الزور 03/03/2013
396 - عبد العزيز فواز العبد العقلة - دير الزور - دير الزور - جبهة النصرة 04/03/2013
397 - محمد حيدر - دير الزور - دير الزور 04/03/2013
398 - عبد العزيز فواز العكلة - الطيانة - دير الزور 05/03/2013
399 - محمود البجعة - حي الحويقة - دير الزور 06/03/2013
400 - نورس محمود السلامة - اللواء 113 - دير الزور 06/03/2013
401 - محمد صالح الدلولا الملقب (قعقاع) - حي الحويقة - دير الزور - أصله من الصالحية 06/03/2013
402 - جمال السعيد - حي الحويقة - دير الزور - طبيب ميداني 06/03/2013
403 - محمد السبّع الملقب "أبو الدولة" - دير الزور - دير الزور - قائد كتيبة سرايا التوحيد 07/03/2013
404 - محمد علي مرزوق - حي المطار القديم - دير الزور 07/03/2013
405 - ياسر علي هلال - حي المطار القديم - دير الزور 07/03/2013
406 - محمد السبع - دير الزور - دير الزور 07/03/2013

(142) ريف دمشق

407 - أحمد سعود قاسم - رنكوس - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
408 - يوسف جمعة عساف - دوما - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
409 - أحمد أحمد المنفوش - دوما - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
410 - خليل الشيخ - دوما - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
411 - ماهر هارون - أوتايا - ريف دمشق - أصله من دوما 01/03/2013
412 - أحمد حمادة الحمادة - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من دوما 01/03/2013
413 - اسماعيل خالد العويد - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من دوما 01/03/2013
414 - بلال أحمد زرزور - عدرا - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
415 - حازم عبد اللطيف - عدرا - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
416 - معاذ الغزاوي - عدرا - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
417 - جاسم العلي - عدرا - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
418 - علي حتاحت - عدرا - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
419 - قاسم أبو حسين - داريا - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
420 - أحمد صالح الخطيب - جوبر - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
421 - حسن عدنان طه البلدي - جوبر - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
422 - عرفان محمد نور الدين نقشبندي - جوبر - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
423 - عمر بصل - القدم - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
424 - حاتم حبلانة - أوتايا - ريف دمشق - أصله من دوما 01/03/2013
425 - رامز اللكة - دوما - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
426 - حسام سليمان الكود - داريا - ريف دمشق - أصله من درعا 01/03/2013
427 - ملهم أحمد الحموي ( أبو أحمد ) - دوما - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
428 - علاء حسن فطوم ( أبو زيد ) - دوما - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
429 - محمود فؤاد ليلا - جوبر - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
430 - عزام عبد السميع المختار - دير العصافير - ريف دمشق 01/03/2013
431 - محمد يوسف فتحي - السيدة زينب - ريف دمشق - أصله من إدلب 02/03/2013
432 - محمد الحميد - داريا - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
433 - أحمد عبد الله - داريا - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
434 - إبراهيم عبد المجيد - داريا - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
435 - عبد الرحمن الشيخ - داريا - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
436 - يوسف الحلاق - دوما - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
437 - محمود علام - دوما - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
438 - بشار بكري قاسم - جوبر - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
439 - وليد محمد زين جمعة - عين ترما - ريف دمشق - أصله من جوبر 02/03/2013
440 - خالد بن هاشم قرطومة - جوبر - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
441 - أحمد عدنان طه ( أبو حمزة ) - مخيم اليرموك - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
442 - زياد محمد النبكي - جسرين - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
443 - أيمن إسماعيل درويش - جسرين - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
444 - ياسر عاشور - ببيلا - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
445 - محمد جاسم الضاهر - حوش نصري - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
446 - المدعو محمود أبو نضال - داريا - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
447 - بشار محي الدين الدمراني - المعضمية - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
448 - وسام محمود حيا ( أبو رواد ) - القاسمية - ريف دمشق 02/03/2013
449 - مصطفى محمد الشغري - يبرود - ريف دمشق - أصله من بانياس 02/03/2013
450 - غياث المطيط ’’ ابو سليمان ‘‘ - تورا (القابون) - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
451 - عبد الله نويهي - دوما - ريف دمشق - أصله من حلب 03/03/2013
452 - محمود عبده الحاتي - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من عربين 03/03/2013
453 - وليد جميل عميرة - جوبر - ريف دمشق - ناشط إعلامي 03/03/2013
454 - ابراهيم المصري - الحجر الأسود - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
455 - اسامة الدفراوي - الحجر الأسود - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
456 - يوسف احمد عيسى - الحجر الأسود - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
457 - محمد عبد الحميد عليان - دوما - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
458 - محمد السلاخ - دوما - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
459 - عامر كحتة - دوما - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
460 - جلال زهير مراد (ابو صالح ) - حي تشرين - ريف دمشق - أصله من الحفيرية 03/03/2013
461 - محمد حسين بركات - عدرا - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
462 - يوسف العساف - عدرا - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
463 - علي حسين جدوع - عدرا - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
464 - ياسين العبد الله - عدرا - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
465 - محيي الدين محمود - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من مضايا 03/03/2013
466 - عمر زهير كلساني - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من عين ترما 03/03/2013
467 - محمد بن محمد كاشف - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من عين ترما 03/03/2013
468 - بلال مخزوم - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من عين ترما 03/03/2013
469 - محمد زين محمد خير الخطيب - جوبر - ريف دمشق 03/03/2013
470 - حسان قشاط ( أبو علي ) - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من الصالحية 04/03/2013
471 - عامر محمود محمود ( أبو حاتم ) - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من الصالحية 04/03/2013
472 - خلدون الشلبي ( أبو عدنان ) - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من الصالحية 04/03/2013
473 - عادل الشلبي ( أبو ثائر ) - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من الصالحية 04/03/2013
474 - محمد زين بن محمد خير الخطيب - جوبر - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
475 - فارس خالد سنبل - جوبر - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
476 - سعيد محمد غنوم - جوبر - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
477 - حسن الشاوي - القابون - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
478 - منير الخطيب - مخيم اليرموك - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
479 - محمود جزائرلي ( أبو خالد ) - زيدين - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
480 - عمار زعرورة - الزبداني - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
481 - خلدون عمر البرهمجي ( أبو محمد ) - مسرابا - ريف دمشق - أصله من حرستا 04/03/2013
482 - دياب عمر البرهمجي ( أبو عمر زينه ) - عدرا - ريف دمشق - أصله من حرستا 04/03/2013
483 - راتب محمد الرز - دوما - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
484 - موسى حسن عبد الوهاب - عدرا - ريف دمشق - أصله من دوما 04/03/2013
485 - راتب محمد دلوان - دوما - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
486 - المدعو أبو هاجر الحوراني - دوما - ريف دمشق 04/03/2013
487 - عماد محمد سعيد الجزائري - دوما - ريف دمشق - أصله من نولة 04/03/2013
488 - خليل الرفاعي - مدرسة الشرطة - ريف دمشق - أصله من الحرجلة 04/03/2013
489 - موفق راتب واوية - دوما - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
490 - عمر أبو وسيم - داريا - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
491 - أحمد كحيل - العبادة - ريف دمشق - قائد ميداني 05/03/2013
492 - رامي ميل - القيسا - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
493 - حسين العمرة - مخيم اليرموك - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
494 - محمد نقرش ( أبو إياد ) - الضمير - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
495 - عدنان قطيفاني ( أبو مأمون ) - دوما - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
496 - زياد قشيشة ( أبو أيهم ) - العتيبة - ريف دمشق - قائد في لواء تحرير الشام 05/03/2013
497 - خليل إبراهيم العلي السعيد - المليحة - ريف دمشق - أصله من دير الزور 05/03/2013
498 - زاهر ممدوح المدني - مخيم اليرموك - ريف دمشق 05/03/2013
499 - بهاء عيد (أبو الفاروق) - الحجر الأسود - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
500 - عمر نذير حجازي - دوما - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
501 - محمد علي الريس - دوما - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
502 - محمد الغزاوي - دوما - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
503 - سليم عبدو حنن - دوما - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
504 - نذير حجازي - دوما - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
505 - لؤي راجحة - معضمية القلمون - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
506 - ماهر احمد الكايد - الكسوة - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
507 - محمد حاتم منتصر حميض - الكسوة - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
508 - ماهر محمد العلي - السبينة - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
509 - المدعو أبو محمد - السبينة - ريف دمشق 06/03/2013
510 - أنس أبو مالك - داريا - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
511 - عماد أبو مأمون - داريا - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
512 - أنس عبد الغني صوان - جوبر - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
513 - سعيد بن عبدو حامد - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من سقبا 07/03/2013
514 - هشام الحمصي ابن حسن - جوبر - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
515 - محي الدين عبد الهادي ابن سالم - جوبر - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
516 - خالد علاوي ابن محمد علي - جوبر - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
517 - محمد الملا ابن ممدوح - جوبر - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
518 - محمد فايز نصر الله - وادي بردى - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
519 - جاسم سمارة - مخيم اليرموك - ريف دمشق - أصله من الحجر الأسود 07/03/2013
520 - محمد العايش - يلدا - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
521 - أحمد (أبو قصي) - داريا - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
522 - منير ( أبو أحمد) - داريا - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
523 - مصطفى القصير - دوما - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
524 - حسن ( أبو حسام) - المعضمية - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
525 - أنس (أبو محمد) - المعضمية - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
526 - عيسى الدلول - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من درعا 07/03/2013
527 - محمد موسى الدلول - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من درعا 07/03/2013
528 - محمد أحمد سليمان السلامة - الحجر الأسود - ريف دمشق - أصله من درعا 07/03/2013
529 - محمود موسى الحسن - القدم - ريف دمشق - أصله من درعا 07/03/2013
530 - المدعو أبو يحيى - رنكوس - ريف دمشق - لواء أنصار الحق 07/03/2013
531 - ناصر عبد الكريم الخلالية - رنكوس - ريف دمشق 07/03/2013
532 - فايز حسين حنن - دوما - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
533 - ياسر الرحيبي - جوبر - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
534 - محمد البصال بن محمد سعيد - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من العمارة 08/03/2013
535 - محمد فراس قعدان بن خالد - جوبر - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
536 - المدعو أبو طارق - الغوطة الشرقية - ريف دمشق - أصله من الشاغور 08/03/2013
537 - أبو ياسر الميقري - الغوطة الشرقية - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
538 - المدعو أبو حمزة - الغوطة الشرقية - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
539 - جهاد خليل مجيد - دوما - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
540 - ابراهيم السليك - دوما - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
541 - ماجد اليوسف - دوما - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
542 - أيمن خالد العاقل - دوما - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
543 - ياسر الرحيبي - دوما - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
544 - محمد بشير شخشيرو - جوبر - ريف دمشق - أصله من كفربطنا 08/03/2013
545 - علاء محمد سالم السيد حسن - عربين - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
546 - خالد أبو عدنان - داريا - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
547 - طارق أبو زياد - داريا - ريف دمشق 08/03/2013
548 - أحمد موفق الخولي - عدرا - ريف دمشق - أصله من المليحة 08/03/2013

تنويه: قد يكون اسم الإرهابي مسجلاً على أنه قتل في مسقط رأسه, في حين أنه قتل في مكان آخر في الواقع, و ذلك حسب ورود المعلومة.*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2013)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق (من أهم المراكز الحيادية) :
#سوريا #ريف_دمشق
اشتباكات عنيفة بين #الجيش_السوري ومقاتلي ميليشيا #الجيش_الحر في مدينة #عدرا بريف دمشق أسفرت عن مقتل عدد من مقاتلي الميليشيا وهم حاتم البويضاني وعبد الرحمن أمين وأكرم عيون و عماد المكوكي.


المركز السوري للتوثيق :
#سوريا #دير_الزور 
مقتل 6 عناصر من ميليشيا #الجيش_الحر بقصف نفذه #الجيش_السوري على أحد المواقع في حي الحويقة بدير الزور.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2013)

*الإرهابيون يدعون السيطرة على بلدة المغير المحررة ثم يسحبون جرحاهم وقتلاهم بذل ويصيحون "إنسحاب" :
[YOUTUBE]iRLbh2Sl5e0[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2013)

*يا عم ما بشار يطلع امر سيادى بان كل السكان السوريين فى القرى المحتلة يهاجروا للمناطق المحررة ويدمر الحدود بالارهابيين اللى فيها وريحوا دماخكم 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2013)

*الجيش السوري يستعيد فندق ديديمان في مدينة تدمر الأثرية السياحية شرق محافظة حمص :
[YOUTUBE]MyrhdhvdfVs[/YOUTUBE]

أم تونسية تبكي لأنهم أرسلوا ابنها للموت في سوريا (علماً أن مئات الإرهابيين التونسيين قتلوا في سوريا ويشكلون إحدى أكبر نسب الإرهابيين في سوريا) :
[YOUTUBE]9UPhStlPK9Q[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل قائد الهجوم على حي باباعمرو في حمص (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=104856343039128&notif_t=notify_me

إدلب - بواسلنا ينظفون قرية جبالا في محيط وادي الضيف بمعرة النعمان (تقرير رائع يستعرض مكالمة مسجلة عبر اللاسلكي للإرهابيين ومدى تخبطهم ، ويظهر قتلاهم والأسلحة المصادرة وبعض العبوات المفككة) :
[YOUTUBE]Tc2QgzGTA0U[/YOUTUBE]

تقرير مراسل روسيا اليوم عن الوضع في سوريا بالجملة : تقدم استراتيجي كبير للجيش السوري في ريف اللاذقية شمال غرب البلاد - فشل هجومات الإرهابيين على المطارات في حلب - التطور الأبرز هو تقدم للجيش في الأحياء المتبقية في حمص لكن تسلل للإرهابيين لحي باباعمرو - تقدم بطيء للجيش في الغوطة الشرقية .

http://arabic.rt.com/news/610209-مر...استراتيجي_ملحوظ_للجيش_السوري_في_قرى_اللاذقية/

يذكر أن قائد الهجوم على باباعمرو اعترفوا أنه قتل وصوروا فيديو لجثته وضعته في هذه المشاركة .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا عم ما بشار يطلع امر سيادى بان كل السكان السوريين فى القرى المحتلة يهاجروا للمناطق المحررة ويدمر الحدود بالارهابيين اللى فيها وريحوا دماخكم
> *



*أخي الغالي وأستاذي الحبيب المشكلة أن الطيران بين ليبيا وتركيا مفتوح بالمجان للإرهابيين يأتون من تونس وأفريقيا وآسيا وحتى أوروبا إلى تركيا ويوجد لهم معسكرات والحدود مفتوحة والأطنان من الذخائر تدخل علناً .

هذا الأمر على مدار 24 ساعة .

القرى الحدودية المحتلة أصلاً أكثر أهلها هاجروا ومن بقي إما أهل الإرهابيين أو من يطعمهم ويسعفهم ويحويهم . ونحن لا نسأل لا عنهم ولا عن مدنييهم فكلهم واحد في الإرهاب .

الطيران الحربي يقوم بطلعات متكررة ويضرب سيارات ذخائر وشاحنات وأفراد ومراكز .

لكن تدمير هذه القرى لا يأتي بالنتيجة لأن قتل 100 سيتبعه دخول 1000 من تركيا مجدداً .

وتقريباً لا يمكن للمشكلة أن تتوقف دون إغلاق الحدود التركية .

كل ما نقوم به من إنجازات في المحافظات الجنوبية والغربية ، وكل الصمود والانتصارات وقتل الآلاف في الحدود الشمالية لن ينهي المشكلة وحده ، بل سيؤدي لشعور المجتمع الدولي بأن التكاليف زادت دون أي فائدة وهنا لا بد للحوار (الذي اقترب جدااا كما يبدو من تصريحات واشنطن وموسكو) أن يحدث .

وبنتيجته ستشكل حكومة من المعارضة والنظام وسيبقى الرئيس حتى الانتخابات القادمة التي ستحدد من سيحكم سوريا ، ومقابل ذلك سيتوقف تدفق الإرهابيين والسلاح وخاصة عبر تركيا ، وبذلك تكون الكلمة للجيش السوري .

يعرفون الآن أن إسقاط النظام عسكرياً أو احتلال دمشق هو أمر مستحيل (وغداً سيكون لهم محاولة جديدة في ذكرى الفورة للعام الثاني) ، ولكنهم لا يريدون أن يتوقفوا ويخسروا كل شيء مجاناً ، لأن لحظة توقفهم أو تخفيف نفقاتهم سيعني هزيمة كبيرة للغرب وهم لا يريدونها بهذه الصورة .
*


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

عجبني واقعيتك وانك مادخلتش بنبرة هنكتسح الكل ونقف في وش الكل...

بس لو حكومة من المعارضة وانتخابات رئاسية....يبقى انتو في الطراوة...عايز رأيي يا انطاكي؟
حلكم وااااحد فقط....كما هو دائماً في أي مكان فيه (........)


التقسيم والطﻻق الأبدي....


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2013)

*أخي الغالي التقسيم هو حل بسيط وسهل جداً على المدى القريب لكنه أكثر تدميراً وتسبيباً للحروب على المدى البعيد .

ومن جهة ثانية التقسيم مرفوض لدى المحور الشرقي الداعم للنظام والجيش السوري .

من مصلحة روسيا والصين الآن بعد أن خرجت بحليف عراقي وحليف إيراني أصلاً أن يبقى الامتداد الجغرافي من ايران حتى المتوسط دون اقتطاعه من دولة حليفة لأميركا في المنتصف .
وأيضاً الغاز الروسي لأوروبا استراتيجي وسماح تمرير الغاز القطري لأوروبا أمله الوحيد دويلات طائفية في سوريا أو سقوط النظام ، وروسيا مستعدة لحرب عالمية كيلا يحدث ذلك .

لذلك فالتقسيم مستبعد ليس لأن شعارات الوحدة الوطنية ووحدة البلد يرفعها الطرفان بل لأن المصالح تقتضي ذلك أيضاً .
*


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

إذاً فانتظروا حكم الجراد...


Coexistance مش في قاموسهم .... من الآخر....هم يا يحكموا كل حاجة يا يموتوا


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> إذاً فانتظروا حكم الجراد...
> 
> 
> Coexistance مش في قاموسهم .... من الآخر....هم يا يحكموا كل حاجة يا يموتوا


 
*يموتوا ^_^*

*قدمنا أكثر من 25000 شهيد ، وقتلنا منهم أكثر من 75000 وسنقتل البقية :t13:*

*شهداء سوريا مشاعل النور ، وسيسطرون عبارة "يحكى أن الإرهاب ولد في السعودية ، وترعرع في أفغانستان ، ودفن في سوريا" .*


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

يعني انا لسه باقول لك كويس تحليلك منطقي ومافهوش نخع، تقوم تنخع تاني (ينخع في المصرية = يتكلم كلام كبير ومبالغ فيه)

انت بتتعامل مع الHYDRA

هتقضي على الإرهابيين...أولاد المعتدلين اليوم سيتحولون لمجاهدين غداً....

افتكر الكائن الاسطوري اللي اسمه الHydra....تقطع راس يطلع مكانها 3...

عارف غلبوه ازاي؟


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مارس 2013)

*أخي الحبيب أنا أكلمك بمنطقية .*
*انتصار عسكري للإرهابيين مستحيل .*
*سقوط دمشق عسكرياً مستحيل .*

*هذا الهيدرا الذي لدينا وضعه أسوأ من قبل وظهرت بالأمس تصريحات أوروبية تقول أنها تريد تسليح الإرهابيين لأن وضعهم لم يعد مقبولاً بسبب غياب التكافؤ  *


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2013)

*يا أحباء أمر هام من الآن أنبه عليه وبلون آخر .*
*قطر طلبت الفرصة الأخيرة من أميركا قبل القمة (بعد أسبوعين) ، واستثمرت اليوم في بريطانيا بـ 15 مليار دولار مقابل طلب بريطانيا تسليح المعارضة .*

*يحاولون الآن إقناع أميركا بأن هناك فرصة عبر السلاح ويجب تأجيل فكرة الحوار .*

*غداً يعولون على معارك كبرى في ذكرى الفورة ، وسيكون هناك تهويل إعلامي هائل .*


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب أنا أكلمك بمنطقية .*
> *انتصار عسكري للإرهابيين مستحيل .*
> *سقوط دمشق عسكرياً مستحيل .*
> 
> *هذا الهيدرا الذي لدينا وضعه أسوأ من قبل وظهرت بالأمس تصريحات أوروبية تقول أنها تريد تسليح الإرهابيين لأن وضعهم لم يعد مقبولاً بسبب غياب التكافؤ  *



من شوية كنت لسه بتقول حوار ونعمل حكومة من المعارضة!!


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> من شوية كنت لسه بتقول حوار ونعمل حكومة من المعارضة!!



*حكومة مع المعارضة وليس مع الإرهابيين والقاعدة .
الاتفاق على الحكومة والانتخابات سيقطع الإمداد ويغلق الحدود ويفقد الحاجة للمسلحين .
الكثير من المسلحين (إخوان مسلمين) ستسوى أوضاعهم أو يهربون .
القاعدة (تشكل نصف المسلحين) لن يكون لهم أي دور أو حل إلا الهرب أو الموت .
ليس من الصعب على من قتل أكثر من 75000 أن يقتل البقية .

*


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

ماهو المعارضة دي هي الهيدرا 

المعتدلين اليوم، اولادهم قنابل موقوتة....ممكن ينضموا للقاعدة والإسلام الجهادي ف اي وقت


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2013)

*أخي الحبيب هذه الإمكانية تحارب فكرياً وليست متعلقة بمعارض أو مؤيد .
فرغم أن مصر مثلاً 90% من العرب السنة  إلا أن التيار الليبرالي يظهر كبيراً قوياً لفت انتباه العالم .
تونس التي هي على الهوية تقريباً 100% مكون واحد ، لكن في جنازة المعارض الشيوعي قبل أيام مشى 1,4 مليون علماً أن الشعب بالكامل 9 مليون ، حصد النهضة الإسلامي الحاكم مع تحالف من أحزاب ذات عدة ألوان نسبة 40% وحصد البقية 60% .
في النهاية لا بد للإنسان أن يتجه نحو التحرر والفكر . الحضارة والإعلام يؤثران واليوم عدد ونسبة من يترك الإسلام أكبر من أي وقت مضى ، وهناك من يبقى مؤمناً به لكن يتثقف فكرياً لتظهر هذه التيارات التي حدثتك عنها .
تمتلك سوريا ميزة 33% أقليات مذهبية + 10% أكراد يساريين = 43% من الشعب أقليات علمانية تشكل فسيفساء ، والعرب السنة 57% يتوزعون على تيارات فكرية عديدة مع الأقليات فمنهم اليساري ومنهم العروبي ومنهم الليبرالي ومنهم اللامنتمي ومنهم المرتد أو الملحد أو العابر أو أو أو ليبقى الإخوان أقلية والسلفية أقلية صغيرة .
*


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

لا في مصر التيار الليبرالي ضعيف جداً امال احنا مصيبتنا ف ايه؟؟

احنا يا حبيبي شعب دوجماتي عقله لا يختلف عن عقليات العصور الوسطى (ولا أبالغ....لازلنا نؤله الحاكم ونصلي أن يأتي حاكم أقل ظلماً...ولا نعتبر الحرية حقاً إنسانياً اصيلاً بل منحة قد يمحنها لنا الحاكم لو كان كويس)

كفاية عشان مش عايز اتفصل...

لكن مثل الهيدرا....منطبق بصراحة 

وللمرة التانية....انصح بالطلاق الابدي لان باختصار مهما وعّيت وعلّمت.....المشكلة في جينات الدين نفسه


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2013)

*من الفيس بوك صفحة أثق بها والخبر عبر عدة صفحات :*
*ﻋﺎﺟــــــــــــــــــــــــﻞ ﺟﺪﺍً ﺟﺪﺍً : *

*  ﺣﻠﺐ ﺍﻷ‌ﺳــــــــــــــﺪ / ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳــــــــــﺓ :*
*  ﻭﺿﻌﺖ ﺣﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺃﻭﺯﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﻞ ﻳﺴﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﻳﻨﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻷ‌ﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻭﻛﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ.*
*  ﺳﻴﺴﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ 15-3-2013 ﻛﺎﻥ ﺫﻛﺮﻯ ﺣﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻠﺐ ﺍﻷ‌ﺳﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻧﻜﺮﺍﺀ ﻷ‌ﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻨﺰﻳﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺬﺭﺓ .*
*  ﺟﺜﺚ ﻛﻼ‌ﺏ ﺃﺭﺩﻭﻏﺎﻥ ﺗﻤﻸ‌ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻬﺪ ﺗﺪﻣﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻓﺘﺨﺎﺭﺍً ﻭ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﺯﺍً ﺑﺠﻴﺸﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﻔﺮ ﺑﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .*
*  ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﺟﻼ‌ﻝ ﺃﺭﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﺳﻤﻲ ﻭ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺣﻠﺐ ﻭ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺣﻴﺎﺋﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺷﻜﺮﻧﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻐﺎﻭﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﻧﺨﺺ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺑﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﺼﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﻻ‌ ﻧﻨﺴﻰ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺷﻜﺮﻧﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻓﺘﺨﺎﺭﻧﺎ ﺑﻨﺴﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﺪﺧﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺣﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ.*
*  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻵ‌ﻥ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﺟﻴﺸﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﻳﺨﻴﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻮﺍﺭﻋﻬﺎ ﻭﻻ‌ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻻ‌ ﺭﺻﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻟﺠﻨﻮﺩﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺍﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻬﻠﻠﻮﻥ ﻭ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻠﻮﻥ ﺑﻨﺼﺮﻫﻢ.*
*  ﻟﻠﻪ ﺩﺭﻛﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺟﻴﺸﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ .*
* *​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2013)

*
تقارير صحفية هامة جداً بتاريخ اليوم :
"الاتحاد الأوروبي": لن نسلح المعارضة السورية

http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...326182ad4fb5b0c9de79b3230acbc70f813f9bd14cb5a



صحيفة اللواء اللبنانية : الاوامر اعطيت للجيش اللبناني لمنع تواجد اي مسلحين بمحاذاة الحدود السورية

http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...a5bc99289051c0e694e46ad59584d4c#ixzz2Ngf7NIj5



السي آي ايه قد تستهدف متطرفين سوريين بطائرات بلا طيار 

Source: http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...a9d4c61456e091a687b7bd156f82de8#ixzz2Nh9YKpRg



صحيفة "ديلي تيليغراف" البريطانية : آشتون حذرت الاتحاد الأوروبي من رفع حظر السلاح الى سوريا

Source: http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...ad8b4f3157815c66d9093c43a309159#ixzz2Nh9oJZqA



سليمان: لن نسمح أن تكون حدودنا ممرا للسلاح والمسلحين والجيش معني بحفظ امن الحدود 

Source: http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...1cfdc82d98001f3b851f32bdfc7ab8b#ixzz2NhAbMfPn



الأردن ينفي السماح لمسلحين بعبور أراضيه باتجاه سوريا 

Source: http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...8baf64be0ba9799910bef30e0b94920#ixzz2NhB3ccLp


هاااام جداً لأنه فقط فرنسا وبريطانيا كانتا مصممتان على التسليح من بين كل الدول الغربية التي رفضت التسليح مجدداً :
بريطانيا تتراجع عن تسليح معارضو سوريا 

http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...fd9eb5a0b8b1be3e9a2b2d9d920a41249f1607169ea3e
*


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

إسرائيل فاقت اخيراً وﻻ ايه؟ تكونش نجحت في اقناع امريكا انها مش عايزة اخوان في سوريا؟


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2013)

*أخي الحبيب إسرائيل لا تلعب دوراً صريحاً ولا أدري ماذا تريد سوى تدمير البلد ، فقبل أيام صرحت بطلب الجيوش العربية الهجوم على سوريا .

المهم أن هناك مؤشرات تدل على اتفاق روسي أميركي على انتهاء الأزمة كلياً قبل مؤتمر بوتين - أوباما الذي سيعقد في حزيران (يونيو) القادم .

سحبت أميركا يدها من الموضوع وكذلك الاتحاد الأوروبي على ألا يظهر الموضوع كاستسلام كلي ، في حين أن الأتباع الصغار أمثال قطر وتركيا طلبوا فرصة سابقاً بأنهم قد يتمكنون من فعل شيء ، وفشلوا .

تسريبات صحيفة نيو يوركر الأميركية تقول أن ما خرج قبل يومين عن فرنسا وبريطانيا من طلب تسليح رغم رفض الاتحاد الأوروبي سببه أن الأسد قال أنه لن يكون لهما دور في الحل ، وأنه لا يتفاوض إلا مع الأسياد (والمقصود أميركا) .

طلبت هاتان الدولتان فرصة (وكل الفرص هي ضمن الفترة الحالية قبل مؤتمر بوتين أوباما) .
وأصر الاتحاد الأوروبي على الرفض وخاااصة ألمانيا ، وعادت بريطانيا لتتراجع عن الفكرة .

الأسباب :
1 - أميركا هي القائد وهي من تحدد السقف الزمني على أساس خسائر مليارات الدولارات دون أي نتيجة لمدة سنتين .
2 - الاقتصادات الأوروبية شبه منهارة وديونها هائلة ، فهل تأتي الآن لتصرف مليارات الدولارات لأجل تسليح المعارضة في سوريا ؟؟
3 - ثم ما المتوقع من هذا التسليح ؟؟ وصول إسلاميين سيسببون مزيداً من المشاكل ؟؟!!
إذاً اختار الأوروبيون "لا" كبيرة للتسليح .

الشهور الثلاثة القادمة ستوضح حقيقة كل المؤشرات . 
*


----------



## thebreak-up (16 مارس 2013)

*فرنسا تحاول لعب دور في الوطن العربي وما حوله من جديد، لاحظ حرب مالي، مع انها حرب موفقة وضد الارهابيين لكن في طياتها محاولات فرنسية لنشر نفوذها، والان تحاول لعب دور ما في سوريا، لانه طالما وجد الاسد فلن تتحقق احلام فرنسا في نشر نفوذها الاستعماري من جديد. *


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2013)

*أخي الحبيب ما حصل فعلاً هو سيطرة أميركية وروسية على كل بقع النفوذ الفرنسي سابقاً (وسوريا ولبنان خير مثال) .

كان من الأذكى لفرنسا إرضاء الأسد مثلما تفعل ألمانيا الآن ، وشهدنا من عدة أيام إعادة الصحفي الألماني المعتقل سالماً للسفارة الروسية أمام الإعلام مع مدح ديبلوماسي سوري للدور الألماني ، يعني ألمانيا أجادت انتزاع مصالحها ، بعكس من يصمم على تسليح الإرهابيين .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2013)

*لحظة قنص أحد الإرهابيين في خان الطومان في ريف حلب ، حيث سيطر الإرهابيون على مستودع ذخيرة قبل يومين للأسف :
[YOUTUBE]T0023XDSfAg[/YOUTUBE]

درعا : سقوط قذيفة على الإرهابيين أثناء تحضيرهم لإطلاق صاروخ وتقديم الإهداءات :new6:
[YOUTUBE]IR5k1NEdUto[/YOUTUBE]

حلب قتلى ميليشيا الحر امام دير وارطان 16.03.2013
[YOUTUBE]41cvX2l9Q1E[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل مسؤول "جبهة النصرة" بحمص (فيديو + تقرير صحفي لقناة الميادين) :
http://almayadeen.net/ar/news/syria-NbnNKZR4NE6QlaGDAO4BGQ/مقتل-مسؤول-جبهة-النصرة-بحمص

الرقة - لحظة مقتل أحد قادة جرذان كتائب الفاروق :
[YOUTUBE]14vHJMduD6s[/YOUTUBE]

هام جداً تقدم الجيش داخل حي الخالدية آخر معاقل الإرهابيين في مدينة حمص :
[YOUTUBE]SQZlQbiF9_8[/YOUTUBE]

دمشق - مقتل الإرهابي محمود الأقرع قائد كتائب فاروق الشام في حي جوبر في الغوطة الشرقية لريف دمشق :
[YOUTUBE]nEOvsJ1IqpI[/YOUTUBE]

بالنسبة لحي جوبر كنا نتحدث عن تقدم بطيء للجيش لكن من الواضح اليوم أن هناك تقدم كبير والسيطرة على نقاط هامة مثل دوار البرلمان ومبناه (طبعاً ليس مبنى البرلمان الرئيسي لسوريا) ، ومبنى البلدية ، وقسم الشرطة ، والمركز الثقافي .

فيديو فيسبوك للـ 30 ثانية التي تبعت آخر خطاب للأسد والذي كان في مبنى الأوبيرا في دمشق :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=107419519450175&set=vb.120873964653434&type=2&theater


*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> بالنسبة لحي جوبر كنا نتحدث عن تقدم بطيء للجيش لكن من الواضح اليوم أن هناك تقدم كبير والسيطرة على نقاط هامة مثل دوار البرلمان ومبناه (طبعاً ليس مبنى البرلمان الرئيسي لسوريا) ، ومبنى البلدية ، وقسم الشرطة ، والمركز الثقافي .
> 
> *



*
تقرير رائع عن الإنجازات المذكورة :
[YOUTUBE]5K6IniO3xQc[/YOUTUBE]

وتقرير آخر بعنوان : جوبر .. حيث اندثرت أوهام الإرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]sxH78i2OAGI[/YOUTUBE]

داريا في ريف دمشق : مصور يطلق النار على بي أم بي فيقتل :
[YOUTUBE]SFG24J6uLfE[/YOUTUBE]

أحمد سبايدر في ميدان التحرير : "شبيحة للأبد لأجل عيونك يا أسد"
[YOUTUBE]9RZDkX4hhUM[/YOUTUBE]

مقتل الرائد الفار نور الدين النصوح :
[YOUTUBE]HWzi54RCZC0[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مارس 2013)

*


اليوم لا جديد يذكر سوى أن سلاح الجو السوري قصف لأول مرة علناً موقعين داخل الأراضي اللبنانية على الحدود كانا يستخدمان من قبل الإرهابيين وتجمعاتهم .

وتوجد مقالة هامة جداً طرحتها الميادين :

بانوراما متفائلة للصراع من منظور النظام السوري.. الأسـد لـزواره: نحـاور بشـروطنا والمعـركة لصـالحنا
http://almayadeen.net/ar/news/syria...انوراما-متفائلة-للصراع-من-منظور-النظام-السوري



حلب الشهباء - مسيرة شعبية حاشدة في أحياء الجابرية والميدان والسليمانية دعما للجيش
[YOUTUBE]SvBQNA6P8H0[/YOUTUBE]



حمص القديمة - حي باب هود : متابعة الجيش السوري تقدمه داخل مزيد من كتل الأبنية في المنطقة المتبقية في حمص التي يحاصرها الجيش والتي باستكمالها سينكسر ظهر الفورة كلياً :
[YOUTUBE]PaVMK6lhqgo[/YOUTUBE]



قائد سرية للإرهابيين يقتل مع معاونه داخل سيارة مضاد الطيران التي أتتها قذيفة غاية في الدقة :
[YOUTUBE]utEaTr5eKng[/YOUTUBE]



القوات العراقية تعتقل 44 إرهابياً قرب الحدود مع سورية وتضبط وكرين للأسلحة 
[YOUTUBE]iLH-MOzi-wY[/YOUTUBE]





صحيفة تونسية توثق بالأسماء والصور : مقتل طفل تونسي 10 سنوات وطفل ليبي 12 سنة اصطحبهم إلى سوريا آبائهم للقتال معهم في جبهة النصرة الإرهابية ، ومقتل الإرهابيان التونسي علي السعيدي إلى جانب إرهابي تونسي آخر اسمه أمير النبزي وعدد آخر من أبناء مدينتهم قتلوا جميعاً في سوريا .

صحيفة تونسية أخرى اسمها الشروق ووسائل إعلامية تونسية تنشر بشكل شبه يومي قتلى الإرهابيين التونسيين في سوريا .

ما يفرحني يا أحباء هو أننا نضمن سلاماً أكبر لتونس وللقوى العلمانية العظيمة فيها والتي خرجت بمليون ونصف المليون في جنازة قائد المعارضة الذي اغتيل .
[YOUTUBE]kQUeBrD0zSg[/YOUTUBE]




هااااااااااااااام جداً :
تحسن ملحوظ للأمور في دمشق وريفها ، وأعتقد أنهم باتوا عاجزين عن شن معركة كبرى على المدى القريب وحتى من يستقدموهم للدعم يقتلون مجاناً بل وبعضهم من محافظات أخرى يخسرون فيها كثافتهم مجاناً ، قد يفتحون جبهة جديدة هنا أو هناك في قرى ريفية لا أدري لكن أي معارك كبرى مستحيل على المدى القريب وقد يكون كلياً ودخول دمشق مستحيييييييل ، حول دمشق في الريف 4 فرق عسكرية كاملة وداخلها فرقتان رئيسيتان . 

ما يؤكد كلامي أن الملحمة الكبرى الأخيرة التي أعلنوها كانت انطلاقاً من الغوطة الشرقية باتجاه دمشق وأهم نقطة انطلاق كانت من جوبر (التي كانت بحوزتهم كلياً) باتجاه ساحة العباسيين ، والذي حدث أنهم لم يتقدموا أبداً بل خسوا عشرات المقاتلين يومياً حتى وصل الرقم للمئات ، وانتهت المعركة دون أي فائدة لهم ، وبالأمس تقدم الجيش داخل جوبر كما رأينا وسيطر على مواقع رئيسية كثيرة ، أي أنهم تراجعوا وخسروا مناطق كانت بحوزتهم قبل المعركة الأخيرة التي زعموها .


*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مارس 2013)

*في تصعيد غير مسبوق من أبناء العاهرات ، استخدام سلاح كيميائي ضد قرية موالية .

أريد كل كلب معارض أن يجيب : هل تلوم النظام بعد الآن على أي فعلة ؟؟

[YOUTUBE]CxIQATO3iFc[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *في تصعيد غير مسبوق من أبناء العاهرات ، استخدام سلاح كيميائي ضد قرية موالية .
> 
> أريد كل كلب معارض أن يجيب : هل تلوم النظام بعد الآن على أي فعلة ؟؟
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CxIQATO3iFc[/YOUTUBE]*



*لمن قد ينتابه الشك بامتلاك الإرهابيين للسلاح الكيماوي ، كانوا قبل فترة طرحوا تجربة لهم حول قتل أرانب بسلاح كيميائي تركي ، فيديو فيسبوك : 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=421857124573883*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مارس 2013)

*قتلى الإرهابيين في منطقة الذيابية في ريف دمشق (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=488142651256512&set=vb.334906549913457&type=2&theater
*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

*خريطة توضح تقدم الجيش السوي داخل حي الخالدية في حمص آخر وأبرز معاقل الإرهابيين في مدينة حمص من جهة حي كرم شمشم :

غرب جامع النور - الإشارة الضوئية - المدرسة الأموية - وحي وادي السايح :




مزيد من التقدم للجيش السوري في الجزء المتبقي من حمص :
صورة من داخل مدرسة الوليدية في حي باب هود في حمص القديمة التي كانت مقراً لعصابات الإخوان المجرمين و هي الآن تحت سيطرة الجيش السوري .






بناء يحرره الجيش في نفس الحي باب هود بعد أن كان وكراً للإرهابيين (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=554758481221044


أجزء من قتلى الارهابيين اليوم في الاشتباكات بريف حلب قريبة من مدينة الباب




بنش : نفوق محمد مدرك أبو لطوف أحد أمراء جبهة النصرة ، ويقولون له طاعتك من طاعة رب العالمين (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=114138185444277&notif_t=notify_me
*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

*فطائس .. فطائس في كل مكان 
زفاف جماعي للحوريات في جنة الإرهابيين :


*


----------



## SALVATION (20 مارس 2013)

كل هذه نفوس يفوز بها الشيطان لانه يأخذها من يد الله​


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2013)

اذاعت العربية
ان  الجيش الحر اطلق صواريخة على القصر الجمهورى بدمشق
فما صحة هذا الخبر ونتائجة


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> كل هذه نفوس يفوز بها الشيطان لانه يأخذها من يد الله​



You never know


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اذاعت العربية
> ان  الجيش الحر اطلق صواريخة على القصر الجمهورى بدمشق
> فما صحة هذا الخبر ونتائجة



*يستهدفون القصر بكل عته بقذائف هاون تنفجر بالجو أو تنزل في أحياء بعيدة .
وهذا الأمر ليس لأول مرة بل روتيني ، فأي ضربة عشوائية من الريف على دمشق يدعون أنها استهداف ما للقصر أو لغيره .*


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

انتو ممكن تخلصوا الحرب دي وتاخدوا دعم دولي لو قطعتم صلتكم بإيران وحزب الله!

العالم معندوش مشكلة ترتبطوا بروسيا طالما هتسيبوا اسرائيل في سﻻم ومش هتقفوا ضد ضربة لإيران...

انما مزاج عجيب وعناد هيضيعكو كلكم


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انتو ممكن تخلصوا الحرب دي وتاخدوا دعم دولي لو قطعتم صلتكم بإيران وحزب الله!
> 
> العالم معندوش مشكلة ترتبطوا بروسيا طالما هتسيبوا اسرائيل في سﻻم ومش هتقفوا ضد ضربة لإيران...
> 
> انما مزاج عجيب وعناد هيضيعكو كلكم



*فلا كنا ولا كان قتالنا إذا كانت سوريا كاستبن يتحكمون به وفق مصالحهم .

ترضخ مرة لتكون دون إيران ، في المرة القادمة سيكون الدعم الروسي وحده وأضعف بكثير من توافر الدعم الروسي والإيراني معاً .

وإيران وروسيا أصلاً معاً .

علاقاتنا مع إيران في صالحنا فهي وقعت معنا دفاع مشترك وجيشها أفضل من جيشنا وأقوى ، وهذا حرم تركيا من شن حرب علينا مثلاً .

كما أن الأمر أعمق بكثير من قضية إيران وحزب الله ، هو صراع محاور ، صراع تمديدات الغاز العملاقة من محور يشمل الصين والهند وروسيا وإيران وسوريا والعراق ودول بريكس ما سيشكل كارثة لاقتصاد الغرب والخليج .

هو صراع مبادئ ومحاور عملاقة ، تصفية صراعات تتم عندنا ، ومثلما قال لافروف "شكل الحل في سوريا سيحدد شكل النظام العالمي الجديد" ،، صديقي نحن نغير العالم ، أدعوك للتعمق في السياسة أكثر .*


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

كﻻمك بيؤكد الاراء اللي بتقول ان الغرب كده ماقداموش غير انه يمشي الاسد


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كﻻمك بيؤكد الاراء اللي بتقول ان الغرب كده ماقداموش غير انه يمشي الاسد



*وهل تعتقد أنهم لا يتمنون ؟؟ ليقوقعوا روسيا والصين بعيداً عن المياه الدافئة في آخر معاقلهم .

ليكون الدور على إيران والعراق في حصار خانق .

لكنهم لم يستطيعوا ، ولن يستطيعوا .
تكلفوا مليارات دون جدوى ، أرسلوا أقذر إرهابيي العالم دون جدوى .

لو كانوا يستطيعون ،، لما قصروا .
*


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

بس ماتقولش لن يستطيعوا.....ما هم مش هيمشوا الاسد ويجيبوا مكانهم القاعدة يعني 

هم مستنيين يشوفوا هترسى على ايه....واحسن سيناريو لإسرائيل هو دويلات وحل سياسي بعد ما يكون الجيش السوري وقع...

وكل ده عشان لما يحاربوا إيران ما تتدخلوش ضدهم...

عرفت ليه باقول لك حاطين نفسكم في موقف بايخ مالوش اي معنى؟
مالكم انتو ومال حروب إيران؟


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

*الرئيس الأسد يحضر تكريم لأمهات الشهداء في حي التجارة في دمشق :
[YOUTUBE]nxGlOrJAZkw[/YOUTUBE]

تقرير عن عمليات الجيش السوري في حي جوبر في الغوطة الشرقية لريف دمشق :
[YOUTUBE]gj1kIkWgQN8[/YOUTUBE]

عمليات الجيش في ريف دمشق ، انجازات ، قبض على إرهابي ممول ، جثث الإرهابيين بالجملة في أواخر التقرير :
[YOUTUBE]USHXYF0P8q4[/YOUTUBE]

قتلى الإرهابيين في الذيابية في ريف دمشق (طرحت الفيديو أمس كفيديو فيسبوك) :
[YOUTUBE]eYIcoDumpWE[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 مارس 2013)

*أخي اسمح لي أن أجيب في الغد لأن علي أن أشرح شروحات كثيرة ، أعتقد أنك لم تتابع معي من البداية طوال سنتين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بس ماتقولش لن يستطيعوا.....ما هم مش هيمشوا الاسد ويجيبوا مكانهم القاعدة يعني
> 
> هم مستنيين يشوفوا هترسى على ايه....واحسن سيناريو لإسرائيل هو دويلات وحل سياسي بعد ما يكون الجيش السوري وقع...
> 
> ...



*حبيبي مرة أخرى أقول لك الموضوع ليس موضوع إيران . الموضوع يا أخي هو موضوع الصين وروسيا .

الشرق ينهض كمارد عملاق ، واسمح لي أن أسميه الشرق رغم أن معظم دول أميركا اللاتينية وأهمها البرازيل ضمن ذات المحور .


إيران هي حجة لا أكثر ، بالإضافة إلى أن امتلاك دولة أخرى من دول المحور للسلاح النووي هو كارثة جديدة لمحور الغرب .

تمديد الغاز ليصل إلى المتوسط لا بد له من انتزاع سوريا أو العراق من المحور .
ضربة العراق الاستباقية والتهيئة لحرب سنية شيعية أوقعت العراق في نهضة شيعية لا يمكن بعدها انتزاعها ، فكان القرار ضرب سوريا لأنها الميناء الوحيد للمحور الشرقي كله على المتوسط ، لأن الدول من تركيا حتى اسبانيا بيد المحور الغربي ، ومن الأردن وإسرائيل وحتى المغرب بيد المحور الغربي (بعد ضرب ليبيا وباستثناء موقع الجزائر غير الاستراتيجي) ، إذاً المتبقي الوحيد هو سوريا .

مع الصعود الشرقي المتسارع كان لا بد لهذه الحرب (وربما غيرها) أن تتم لأن انتزاع سيادة العالم يتم بالمتغيرات الكبيرة ..

ضخوا مليارات ، فعلوا كل ما يمكنهم فعله 100% لذلك تأكد أنهم عاجزووون ولا يستطيعووون .

قل لي من أدخل القاعدة لسوريا ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟ سأجيبك أنا ..

السبب هو العجز الكلي للجيش الحر وعدم قدرته على فعل شيء كونه مبتدئ ، فتم ويتم إدخال عشرات الآلاف من الإرهابيين القاعديين .

أساساً بإشراف حلف الناتو تأتي الطائرات بالمجان من ليبيا إلى تركيا ، وبإشراف حلف الناتو المعسكرات في تركيا ، وبإشراف حلف الناتو يدخلون .

قلت في هذا المنتدى من أكثر من سنة : "بدون حرب على الطريقة الليبية لا يمكن إسقاط الأسد مهما فعلوا ، كما أن الحرب الخارجية مستحيلة ، وبالنتيجة إسقاط الأسد مستحيل" .

لماذا الحرب مستحيلة ؟؟ لأن محور الصين وروسيا لن يدمر مشروعه ويخسره مجاناً .

بعد أن جاءت حاملة الطائرات الأميركية إلى شواطئنا كتهديد صريح : قدمت لنا روسيا 100 صاروخ ياخنوت أقوى مضاد للقطع البحرية في العالم ، بضربة منه يمكن تدمير وإغراق الحاملة الأميركية ، التي انسحبت في اليوم التالي مباشرة تجر خيبتها .

عندما هددونا بضربات جوية : روسيا نشرت 6 سفن حربية على شاطئنا بشكل دائم ، تتميز بقدرة هائلة على إسقاط الطائرات الحربية ، وعشرات السفن الحربية ضمن المتوسط ، وكان هذا أفضل جواب على أنكم إن كان فيكم رجلاً تفضلوا وهاجموا سوريا (ناهيك عن أن روسيا جعلت سوريا من أقوى الدول على مستوى العالم في شبكة الدفاع الجوي داخل المدن وحولها ،وتذكر إسقاط الطائرة التركية وضرب الأخرى يوم كان الأمر جس نبض لنا وتجريبنا) .

عندما هددت تركيا بحرب عسكرية برية : نشرت إيران على حدود تركيا 14000 جندي بكامل أنواع المدرعات والذخيرة المطلوبة ، وفي اليوم التالي تغيرت تصريحات تركيا بهذا الشأن 180 درجة .

الغرب قام بكل شيء ، وعجز كلياً ، وهو الآن لا يريد أن ينسحب بل يريد إطالة المشكلة ليستفيد من المفاوضات ويجد ما يملكه على الأرض للمفاوضة عليه + تطبيق القاعدة السياسية الأميركية التي تقول "إذا هزمت فلا تدع عدوك يحتفل بالنصر" ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2013)

*أولى المعارك التي بدأت بها يا أحباء في هذا الموضوع هي معركة السفيرة ، معركة فك الحصار عن معامل الدفاع ، هي معركة السيطرة على الريف الجنوبي ومعظم الريف الشرقي لحلب وفتح الطريق بين محافظة حماة وشرق حلب محررين عشرات القرى .

الآن آتيكم بوثائقي جميل من 17 دقيقة عن هذه المعركة :
فــيـــلم (مـعــركـــة الــفـصــــل - حـــلــب1 )
- شرح بالخرائط والصور لعملية تطهير ريف حلب الجنوبي وصولا الى فك الحصار عن مطار حلب الدولي.

[YOUTUBE]mfjpPyUPpvs[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

انا مقتنع بمعظم كلامك ما عدا حتة واحدة:
ان الغرب فعل كل ما يستطيع...

ﻷ...هم مترددين (وخاصة إسرائيل) في مساعدة الجيش الحر لانهم مش عايزين القاعدة تحكم...
اكتر تحليل عجبني قال ان احسن سيناريو لإسرائيل هو تفتيت سوريا وكده تبقى خلصت من الجيش السوري وتتفرغ لضرب إيران...

فهم منتظرين ليروا ما سنتج عنه ونشوف...

طب حاجة تانية خالص....لماذا ﻻ تنضمون للمعسكر الغربي، ووقتها العالم سيكون بجانبكم؟ والشرق بالتأكيد مش هيناصر القاعدة والشيشان وﻻ ايه؟


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

اسرائيل نمر من ورق   غزة حجمها شارع من شوارع دمشق او القاهرة ثلاث اسابيع قصف بالطيران وقبل سنتين شهرين قصف بالطيران 
ولم تستطيع دخول ذاك الشارع لانه منتظر جيشها مجزرة بحقه في الاحياء الداخلية كما حصل لهم  في معركة وادي الحجير حيث انه ابيد لهم  فيلق من احدث دبابات بالعالم  (الميركافا) سنة 2006 ويومها كان يقود المعارك لواء غولاني   قوات النخبة  بعزرائيل..
والمهاهجمون كان عددهم فقط ثلاثون


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا مقتنع بمعظم كلامك ما عدا حتة واحدة:
> ان الغرب فعل كل ما يستطيع...
> 
> ﻷ...هم مترددين (وخاصة إسرائيل) في مساعدة الجيش الحر لانهم مش عايزين القاعدة تحكم...
> ...



*أخي الحبيب ، أنا مصر أنهم فعلوا كل شيء .
ماذا سيقدمون للجيش الحر أكثر من ذلك ؟؟ لم يبق سلاح لم يقدموه إلا الصواريخ البالستية والطائرات الحربية ، فهل تعتقد أنه من الممكن تقديم هذه الأسلحة ؟؟

قناصات حرارية مبرمجة ، مضادات دروع وألغام تنسف أي مدرعة في العالم ، مضادات طائرات محمولة على الكتف ، آر بي جي ، كل أنواع الأسلحة ، سيطروا على دبابات كثيرة يخسرونها في الهجوم التالي ، أدخلوا براً من تركيا مدافع كبيرة مثل أي سلاح مدفعية لجيش عادي وراجمات صواريخ تلحم بالسيارات  ونشرت رويترز صور لها .

ماذا بقي ؟؟ لم يبق إلا أن يقدموا لهم طائرات حربية وأسطول بحري !!!!

ورغم ذلك فالأمور ميدانياً تتحسن تدريجياً ببطء ، والخسارات محدودة جداً وكلها في أقصى الشمال مع حدود تركيا ، لذلك فأميركا أدركت النتيجة وأوقفت دورها في التسليح لأنها رأت فيه خسارات مجانية ، وتركت التسليح للصغار أمثال قطرائيل والعثمانيين الجدد .

بالنسبة لانضماممنا لمحور الغرب ، تعلمنا أخي الحبيب من درس من سبقنا ، بالإضافة لأن المحور الغربي دوره في المنطقة خادم للمصالح الإسرائيلية ، ومصالحها هي التدمير والاستعباد والتمزيق .
إسرائيل دولة عقائدية ومخطئ من يراها ليبرالية لأنها دولة على حلم أن وعد العهد القديم مستمر بأن أرض إسرائيل من النيل للفرات ، وأكبر دليل التخريب والتدمير الحاصل في مصر بمباركة تسليم البلد للإسلاميين كل هذا ينعش الحلم الإسرائيلي بعد ما كان في غيبوبة .

على الأقل حينما لا تكون في محورهم وتريد أن تحاربهم تستطيع أن تدافع عن نفسك بعكس ما فعلوه بمصر وتونس والخراب الحاصل في كل البلدان .
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

الاهداف النبيلة التي تقوم على احترام 
الانسان لأخيه الانسان 
السبب في تأسيس دول البريكس



بعد إنتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية، ومع تصاعد الحرب الباردة بين المعسكرين الغربي والشرقي ظهرت في المشهد السياسي الدولي حركة عدم الإنحياز في مؤتمر باندونغ عام1955وعقد أول مؤتمرلها في بلغراد عام1961،وكان الهدف من تأسيسها قيام قوة عالمية ثالثة تلتزم الحياد بين المعسكرين الشرقي والغربي بما يحفظ حقوق المنتسبين إليها من المصادرة والسيطرة السياسية، وقد دعا إلى تأسيسها كل من الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر والرئيس اليوغسلافي تيتو و الأندونيسي أحمد سوكارنو ،وبعد إنهيار الإتحاد السوفياتي عام1990وسيطرة الإدارة الأميركية على الساحة الدولية كقطب أوحد،وعودة مشاريع الإستعمار والإحتلال بعد إنتهاء هذه المرحلة في الستينات من القرن الماضي وإحراز البلاد المحتلة إستقلالها من الفرنسيين والإنكليز والإسبان ، فلقد امتدت حقبة الإحتلال الأميركي والقوة الواحدة طوال عقدين من الزمن،ولم يصمد في وجهها إلا بعض الدول والحركات المقاومة مثل إيران وسوريا وبعض دول أميركا اللاتينية وحركات المقاومة في لبنان وفلسطين والعراق وغيرها واستباحت أميركا العالم ومؤسساته الدولية.

نتيجة الصمود التاريخي لهذه الدول وحركات المقاومة،وبعد تعافي روسيا من تداعيات انهيار الإتحاد السوفياتي ونتائج التقسيم والتشرذم،تشكلت مجموعة(البريكس)والتي تضم كل من (روسيا –الصين-البرازيل-الهند-جنوب افريقيا ) والتي تمتلك مميزات وخصائص إستثنائية ومنها:

- إن الكتلة السكانية لهذه الدول تشكل40%من مجموع السكان في العالم.

- إن القوة الإقتصادية للمجموعة تمثل27%من الناتج الإجمالي العالمي .

- إن القوات العسكرية والنووية لهذه المجموعة توازي أو تتفوق على قوات الناتو والتحالف الغربي.

- البدء بتأسيس بنك للتنمية بمواجهة البنك الدولي لحماية الدول من السيطرة السياسية الأميركية.

- إعادة الحياة والعدالة للقانون الدولي وسيادة الدول وفق المعايير القانونية ،بعيدا عن الإملاءات الأميركية ،لإستعادة المؤسسات الدولية مثل مجلس الأمن ومجلس حقوق الإنسان ومحكمة العدل الدولية وغيرها من المؤسسات التي وجدت لحماية المظلومين والدول الضعيفة وتحولت إلى أسلحة خادعة بيد أميركا.

- إمتلاك مجموعة(البريكسBRiCS) للقوة النووية في أكثرمن دولة ، مما يؤدي إلى التوازن النووي العالمي.

- الموقع الجيوسياسي لهذه الدول والثروات الطبيعية والمساحة الجغرافية.

إن ظهور مجموعة البريكس ،يشكل إعلانا عن مرحلة جديدة للسياسة الدولية ترتكز على منظومة الأقطاب المتعددة وإسقاطا لمنظومة(القطب الواحد)الأميركي،وإن مجموعة البريكس تمثل نواة لتجمع دولي جديد سينضم إليه مباشرة أو غير مباشروفق منهجية التعاون أو التحالف دول متعددة في الشرق الأوسط مثل(روسيا-إيران-العراق...)ودول أميركا اللاتينية،بمايضمن التوازن الدولي،ويكبح جماح الهيمنة الأميركية على العالم،ويحمي الدول الضعيفة ويحبط المشروع الأميركي للسيطرة على العالم القائم على التقسيم وإثارة النزاعات الأثنية والقومية والطائفية والمذهبية.

إن صمود التحالف الإيراني-السوري في الأزمة السورية أمام الهجوم الدولي المختبئ وراء الإصلاح والديمقراطية قد فتح الأبواب للقيادتين الروسية والصينية لتجاوز عقدة الخوف والتردد،والبدء بالتمدد السياسي خارج الحدود وإستعادة دورهما السياسي على مستوى مجلس الأمن تحت مظلة القوة الإقتصادية خاصة الصينية التي تدين لها أميركا بالاف التريليونات من الدولارات وتحت مظلة حماية عسكرية كبيرة تستطيع حماية القرار السياسي وتنفيذ التهديدات والرد على الإعتداءات وفق منظومة تلازم القرار والقدرة على الرد.

إن العصر الأميركي وتابعيه إلى أ فول وإنحسار،تحت وطأة الأزمات المالية والإقتصادية،والفشل العسكري في أفغانستان والعراق والعجز عن إسقاط النظام في سوريا أو الضربة العسكرية لإيران و حركات المقاومة إلا من تم إغراؤه مثل حركة حماس والتي إنحازت إلى معسكر المعتدلين العرب بعيدا عن المبادئ والأهداف ،إلا بعضا من قيادتها وعناصرها،والتي خرجت من(المولد بلا حمص)وانساقت وراء الخداع القطري فحصدت الفشل.

لقد أثبت محور المقاومة والممانعة،أن لا شيء مستحيلا في مواجهة العدوان وأن المقاومة والتصدي والصمود قد أعطى ثماره،فانهزم المحتلون وخرجوا أذلاء،وخسر المراهنون على المفاوضات والإغراء ،وربح المقاومون عزة وكرامة بل وأكثر من ذلك هزيمة للمحتلين.


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

الآن ايقنت انكم لن تكسبوا الحرب للأسف...اكاد ارى امامي عبد الناصر وغروره وعناده الذي ضيع مصر للأبد...وبدلاً من بريكس ارى امامي دول عدم الانحياز


*ملحوظة: إسرائيل بإمكانها تدمير غزة تماماً لو أرادت....لكنها حريصة على عدم التسبب في مقتل مدنيين كثيرين....والإرهابيين في غزة يحتمون وسط الاطفال ويثبتون منصات صواريخهم على المدارس....في محاولة لارغام اسرائيل على قتل المدنيين...


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

كم نحن بحاجة لهكذا رئيس في هذه الايام السوداء

[YOUTUBE]OWCJnFu9gF0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2013)

> الآن ايقنت انكم لن تكسبوا الحرب للأسف...


*^_^ الخطأ رقم 1 لأننا منتصرون .*



> اكاد ارى امامي عبد الناصر وغروره وعناده الذي ضيع مصر للأبد...


*من ضيع مصر هو إخلاص من أتى ما بعد الناصر للغرب ونفذ مخططات الغرب في تدمير مصر
*




> وبدلاً من بريكس ارى امامي دول عدم الانحياز


*هههههههههههه حبيبي حرام عليييك ، دول عدم الانحياز منظمة مضحكة مثل الجامعة العربية وليست معسكراً ضخماً فيه الصين وروسيا ثاني وثالث أقوى جيشين في العالم .
*



> *ملحوظة: إسرائيل بإمكانها تدمير غزة تماماً لو أرادت....لكنها حريصة على عدم التسبب في مقتل مدنيين كثيرين....والإرهابيين في غزة يحتمون وسط الاطفال ويثبتون منصات صواريخهم على المدارس....في محاولة لارغام اسرائيل على قتل المدنيين...



*ههههههههههه اشمعنى في لبنان دمروا ثلثي الضاحية الجنوبية ولم يهتموا للأطفال وقصفو كل قرى الجنوب ؟؟
اشمعنى أنهم وراء الحروب الكبرى علينا ؟؟

إسرائيل أعهر من الإسلاميين وهي داعمهم الأكبر لدمار بلداننا بينما لا يؤثرون عليها ..
توقف عن الانخداع بها ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2013)

*إليك أمثلة لعلها تصحيك من الوهم .

بلغت ديون إسبانيا قبل يومين 845 مليار يورو وهو ما يفوق إنتاجها المحلي بقدر غير مسبوق .

هذا حال معظم الدول الغربية والآن قبرص بحاجة لإنقاذ وعرضت أوروبا قرضاً عليه ضريبة ، فرفض البرلمان القبرصي بالإجماع ، والآن ربما يتم أخذ قرض من روسيا دون فوائد مقابل تنقيب الشركات النفطية على الغاز في سواحل قبرص وانتفاع الطرفين معاً منه .

وهدد اليوم بوتين بوقف تعامل البنوك الروسية باليورو في حال أصر الأوروبيون على تدمير الاقتصاد القبرصي .

هل تعرف أنه لأول مرة في التاريخ قامت إيطاليا قبل فترة بتأجير آثارها لكي تسند اقتصادها ؟؟!؟!
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *^_^ الخطأ رقم 1 لأننا منتصرون .*
> 
> 
> *من ضيع مصر هو إخلاص من أتى ما بعد الناصر للغرب ونفذ مخططات الغرب في تدمير مصر
> ...





> *إسرائيل أعهر من الإسلاميين وهي داعمهم الأكبر لدمار بلداننا بينما لا يؤثرون عليها ..*


او بالاحرى هي وراء صنعهم والاثبات انهم لليوم لم ينفذوا اي هجوم 
عليها او على مصالحهم
الاهم الاكبر لهم تكفير المسيحيين وقتلهم

انظروا ماذا يقول شيخهم عن ديانتنا 
[YOUTUBE]_kpjgQwc_yU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

انا للاسف مش هالحق ارد...

بس طالما انتم مطمأنين ومبسوطين انا مبسوط...


نقطة بس: واللي ضيع مصر بعد عبد الناصر...مين اللي جابه؟ وليه معرفناش نعارضه؟ مش علشان عبد الناصر حول البلد لديكتاتورية، ودمر القومية المصرية؟ من دمر اقتصادنا؟ مش عبد الناصر بحروبه التي بﻻ أي معنى؟


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

ابو اسﻻم بقى شيخهم؟ مش واسعة شوية؟

- ولو ان إسرائيل ممكن تتعاون معاهم ضد اعداء اخرين زي البعث....لكن مش لدرجة انها تخلقهم....كمان حصل ساعات تفجيرات ف اسرائيل لكن إسرائيل بتعرف تأمن حدودها وهي دولة بمعنى الكلمة مش زي الاراجوزات بتوعنا...


- لبنان: مش هادعي المعرفة.....لكن اكيد حزب الله كان اخطر وده خلاهم مضطرين يضربوا حتى وحزب الله مستخبيين جوه المدارس....سؤال صغير: ما الذي يمنع إسرائيل من مسح غزة من على الخريطة؟


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

ومش غزة اللي انتو فرحانين بيها دي إرهابيين زيهم زي الجيش الحر بالظبط؟


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ومش غزة اللي انتو فرحانين بيها دي إرهابيين زيهم زي الجيش الحر بالظبط؟



مين قال فرحانين بيهم
اولاً 
الدم لا يأتي الا بالدم هكذا علمنا السيد
تانياً
لما اسرائيل تضربهم وتهجرهم للأرهابيين دول ها يرحوا فين؟؟

ها قولك
 مصر اولاً
لبنان تانياً
سوريا
الاردن
يعني عايزنا نفرح بتهجيرهم لبلداننا

عبد الناصر لو موجود اليوم لكان خلص مصر من الاتي 
والاتي اعظم
وانت ترى ماذا يجرى الاحوال تسوء
مصر ام الدنيا هي صمام الامان لكل الشرق 
والذي نراه اليوم من ايام عاطلة كله بسبب الهاء مصر بمشاكلها الداخلية 
ماذا فعل الغرب بحليفهم مبارك 
رموه في الزاوية  بعد ان انتهى دوره
هكذا حال كل خدامهم بالشرق


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

اخيراً لو عايز تعرف عن لبنان 
وحروبه 
ليس على العام واوعدك ستغير كل افكارك
وهذا وعد على العام


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الاقتصاد بالتأكيد كان افضل ايام الملك فاروق!
> 
> 
> * استناني بس امسك باسبور غير المصري واول مكان هازوره هيكون اورشليم....مش عايز ابوظ الموضوع لكن قرار البابا شنودة بمنع الاقباط من زيارة القدس قرار خاطئ وكلفنا اننا للابد سنظل محرومين من زيارة هذه الأماكن ودون ثمن...
> ...


طيب انا ها علمك الذي يجري بمصر؟
المشكلة لا نقراء
الاسلام لا يخونوكم ابدا
لان مفتي مصر  نفسه زار القدس من مدة
قداسة البابا انسان فوق العادة
بذلك  القرار حمى كل رعيته من الاضهاد
واخيراً ادعوك مرة ثانية وثالثة لئلا نزرق او نفصل
لحوار فيس او خاص


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الاقتصاد بالتأكيد كان افضل ايام الملك فاروق!
> 
> 
> * استناني بس امسك باسبور غير المصري واول مكان هازوره هيكون اورشليم....مش عايز ابوظ الموضوع لكن قرار البابا شنودة بمنع الاقباط من زيارة القدس قرار خاطئ وكلفنا اننا للابد سنظل محرومين من زيارة هذه الأماكن ودون ثمن...
> ...


طيب انا ها علمك الذي يجري بمصر؟
المشكلة لا نقراء
الاسلام لا يخونوكم ابدا
لان مفتي مصر  نفسه زار القدس من مدة
قداسة البابا انسان حكيم  فوق العادة
بذلك  القرار حمى كل رعيته من الاضهاد
واخيراً ادعوك مرة ثانية وثالثة لئلا نزرق او نفصل
 ادعوك لحوار فيس او خاص


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش ذنبي انك بتأله عبد الناصر والبابا شنودة ومصمم ماتشوفش اي احتمالات تانية
> 
> براحتك انما كان ﻻزم اقول...طبعاً ع الخاص هاعرف اخد راحتي اكتر


وقد نسيت الملك فاروق مات قتلاً في ايطاليا ودفن بالقاهرة

لا ابداً ليس رئيسي  عبد الناصر
ولست من محبيه انما قراءة التاريخ  واخذ العبر منه هذا هو المبتغى
الرئيس الوحيد الذي ضبط الاخوان اعتقد لم ترى الفيديو بالاعلى
ولم تقراء  ما قلت 
و
والبابا حمى رعيته جمعاء من القتل والاضهاد بهذا القرار
وانت بقولك هذا  لم تفكر الا بنفسك 
المسيح  والقداسة موجودة في كل مكان الله ليس له حدود  وليس بالقبر فقط

وقداسة البابا ايضاً ليس بابانا انما هذا لا يمنع ان اقراء واقتدي بحكمه الحكيمة..


----------



## The Antiochian (21 مارس 2013)

*اغتيال الشيخ البوطي عن عمر 84 سنة ، وهو رئيس اتحاد علماء بلاد الشام المسلمين .*
*وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع عدد شهداء التفجير الارهابي الانتحاري في جامع الايمان إلى "42" شهيداً و"84" جريحاً ومن بين الشهداء أيضاً حفيد العلامة البوطي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 مارس 2013)

*
حلقة جميلة من برنامج سؤال جريء :
[YOUTUBE]RrA4uCTXAvw[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 مارس 2013)

*
هام : تقدم استراتيجي للجيش السوري في ريف دمشق (فيديو فيسبوك) :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=142791399230439&set=vb.180800465345921&type=2&theater

إرهابيو النصرة يتساقطون أمام الجيش السوري في ريف حلب :
[YOUTUBE]DHMxTiPI4-A[/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مارس 2013)

*
هناك خبر سيء حيث سيطر الإرهابيون على أحد الألوية في محافظة درعا جنوب البلاد على الحدود مع إسرائيل .

الأخبار جيدة بالعموم خاصة على مستوى ريف دمشق وحمص ، حيث تشهد صفحات الإرهابيين في حمص نداءات استغاثة كثيرة ، قرأت قبل قليل 3 منها واحدة تخص حمص القديمة والخالدية ، وواحدة تخص المتسللين لأطراف حي باباعمرو وواحدة تخص الرستن في ريف حمص .

درعا - طفس : قتلى العصابات الإرهابية بالجملة :
طفس : أثناء قيام لواء فجر الإسلام التكفيري الإرهابي بالتقدم لمهاجمة أحد المخافر الحدودية بين بلدة تل شهاب ودرعا البلد حصلت اشتباكات عنيفة جداً تمكن خلال ابطال الجيش العربي السوري من قتل معظم المجموعات الإرهابية التي هاجمت المخفر ، كل الإصابات كانت في الرأس نيران فجرت رؤوس المرتزقة 
ومن الفطيس :
الرائد الفار سليمان مرعي ابو الوليد
النقيب الفار محمد موسى ابو عمر
الملازم الفار مؤيد المستريحي
الفار رزق غزلان 
الفار محمد النابلسي
الفار احمد انور الرواشدة
الفار خالد احمد الشنبور
الفار محمد احمد الشنبور .. بالإضافة إلى العديد من المرتزقة
[YOUTUBE]t3j0pXgaTv8[/YOUTUBE]



درعا - بصر الحرير : قتلى إرهابيين :
[YOUTUBE]tAjrXgJzzTo[/YOUTUBE]



مقتل الإرهابي أبو الليث الليبي :
[YOUTUBE]z1_lpPLnvrE[/YOUTUBE]



مقتل الإرهابي النقيب الفار محمد حسين الموسى ، ومرور جنازات أخرى ليس من الواضح لمن تعود :
[YOUTUBE]OpXr4yMTxKc[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*
عاااااجل باختصار :
أسود الاستخبارات السورية يغتالون رئيس الجيش الحر رياض الأسعد في عملية أمنية رهيبة .

وحدث اليوم :
- رئيس المعارضة السورية معاذ الخطيب يقدم استقالته .
- الجيش الحر يرفض الاعتراف بـ هيتو كرئيس لحكومة المعارضة .
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مارس 2013)

*امال ايه بشار الاسد قتله الحارس الخاص 
خبر صحيح ولا مفبرك؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*مهزلة أخي الحبيب ، ويقولون حارسه ضابط إيراني قتله ،، لا أدري مما صنعت عقولهم وبكل الأحوال المكتب الإعلامي لرئاسة الجمهورية نفى الخبر جملةً وتفصيلاً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*

الداخلية السعودية : من شارك من السعوديين بالأزمة السورية سيُعتقل فور عودته 


قال المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخلية السعودية اللواء منصور التركي إن" انضمام عدد من السعوديين إلى الأزمة السورية يعد أمراً مخالفاً للأنظمة السعودية".

وأضاف أن "الجهات الأمنية ستحقق مع من تثبت نيتهم الذهاب إلى هناك بنية الانضمام للقتال وستمنعهم من السفر، إضافة إلى اعتقال من ذهب إلى هناك حال عودتهم إلى السعودية، كاشفاً بحسب صحيفة "الحياة" أن بعضهم انتظموا في أنشطة تنظيم القاعدة في الخارج وقد يتوجهون إلى المشاركة بعمليات التنظيم في سوريا أو دول أخرى".

وفيما يخص خلية التجسس التي أعلنت "الداخلية" عن ضبطها الأربعاء الماضي، أكد التركي أن السعودية لم تتهم أية دولة بعينها بالضلوع فيها، مطالباً بتوجيه الأسئلة المختصة بنفي إيران تورطها في الخلية إلى المسؤولين الإيرانيين.

وأضاف أن "أعضاء الخلية كانوا يجمعون معلومات وأن جهات التحقيق تبحث مع المتهمين عن ماهية تلك المعلومات التي سعوا إلى جمعها ومعرفة أهدافها، لافتاً إلى أن السلطات الأمنية السعودية ستعلن نتائج التحقيقات فور الانتهاء منها".

المصدر :
http://www.alkhabar-ts.com/index.ph...4ee2a62c149a08a408f80f6fe03df9c#ixzz2OVHxNLwZ

*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مارس 2013)

*فى الصحف المصرية قريت عن خبر مصرع قائد الجيش الحر على انه قصف على سيارته الخاصة لكنه ممتش ونقل للمستشفى

مات ولالا؟
*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)

ربنا يحمى سوريا وينصرها 

ويبعد عنها اللى حصل فى مصر وتونس 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مارس 2013)

*نفى مصدر مسئول بسفارة سوريا بالقاهرة، لـ"اليوم السابع"، ما تناقلته بعض  المواقع الإلكترونية على الإنترنت، بخصوص تعرض الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد  لمحاولة اغتيال فجر اليوم الأحد.

 وأكد المصدر، أن هذا الخبر عار تماماً من الصحة، وأن الأسد لم يتعرض لإطلاق رصاص عليه من أى جهة فى محاولة لتصفيته.

وكان عدد الصحف والمواقع على الإنترنت تداولت خبر محاولة اغتيال الرئيس  السورى بشار الأسد، نقلا عن موقع إسرائيلى يسمى "عبرى"، الذى زعم فى روايته  أن الحارس الشخصى للرئيس السورى بشار الأسد، الإيرانى الجنسية ويدعى "مهدى  اليعقوبى"، أطلق الرصاص عليه فجر اليوم الأحد.

ولم تصدر حتى الآن تصريحات رسمية من الحكومة السورية بتكذيب أو تأكيد  الخبر، إلا أن مصدرا مسئولا بسفارة سوريا بالقاهرة نفى صحة الخبر، مؤكداً  أن الأسد بصحة جيدة.

منقول من جريدة اليوم السابع
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى الصحف المصرية قريت عن خبر مصرع قائد الجيش الحر على انه قصف على سيارته الخاصة لكنه ممتش ونقل للمستشفى
> 
> مات ولالا؟
> *



*أخي الحبيب العملية تمت بعبوة مزروعة تحت مقعده وفقاً لكل الروايات التي مرت معي .

أما خبر موته فلم أنقله إلا بعد اعتراف الجيش الحر عبر تصريح المنسق العام له .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*قام المنسق العام بعكس تصريحاته اليوم إلى أن الأسعد فقد ساقه وهو في العلاج ولا أدري ماهية منظومة الغباء التي تحركهم لكني أعتقد أنه مات فعلاً وهذه الأخبار من أجل مؤتمر الجامعة العربية حتى لا يفسدها الخبر ، لأن هناك معارضان سوريان أكدا رؤية الجثة في المشفى قبل إعلان المنسق العام موته ، ثم عاد ليغير تصريحاته .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*مساعد رياض الأسعد :

هكذا تم إستهداف قائد الجيش الحر ..

2013-03-25

نفى بركات حويش عضو المجلس الوطني السوري ومساعد قائد "الجيش السوري الحر" خبر مقتل العقيد رياض الأسعد.

حويش وفي مقابلة مع وكالة أنباء آسيا أعلن أن العقيد الأسعد إستهدف في مدينة الميادين بمحافظة دير الزور عبر وضع عبوة ناسفة تحت مقعد سيارته"، مضيفاً" أدى الإنفجار إلى بتر ساقه اليمنى".

مساعد "قائد الجيش السوري الحر" أعلن "أننا قمنا نشر شائعة تفيد عن مقتله لنتمكن من إخراجه بسلام من دير الزور، وهو الآن في مكان آمن خارج الأراضي السورية".

حويش أشار إلى ان عددا من مقاتلي الجيش الحر ممن كانوا يرافقون العقيد الأسعد في جولته تعرضوا لإصابات بسيطة".

عضو المجلس الوطني السوري الذي إتهم النظام السوري بالوقوف خلف عملية إستهداف قائد "الجيش الحر" كشف "أنه ومنذ شهر تقريبا تم إستهداف إثنين من أبرز المعارضين السوريين بنفس طريقة إستهداف العقيد الأسعد، وأدت العملية إلى مقتل العقيد المنشق زياد السيد" .


بالحالتين يا أحباء رياض الأسعد انتهى .. وهو ثاني رئيس للجيش الحر نتخلص منه بعد حسين هرموش الذي تم إحضاره من داخل تركيا بعملية خطف .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*مقتل أكبر الإرهابيين عمراً في الجيش الحر وهو مشهور جداً ويلقبونه بـ "شيخ المجاهدين" :
[YOUTUBE]MVXgo_CFIBM[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*رياض الأسعد قائد الجيش الحر بعد التعديل :



*


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

فيه خبر قريته في التليفزيون بالصدفة ومالحقتش اقرا التفاصيل:

Syrian opposition resigns, and says that world powers are using the Syrian crisis..

يعني ما معناه المعارضة ستستقيل او تتوقف؟


إسرائيل شكلها مش بتساعدهم اوي ....كويس انا قلت المجانين دول هيجيبوا الاخوان عشان يزحلقوا بشار؟


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> فيه خبر قريته في التليفزيون بالصدفة ومالحقتش اقرا التفاصيل:
> 
> Syrian opposition resigns, and says that world powers are using the Syrian crisis..
> 
> ...


 
*أخي الحبيب أعتقد الخبر مجتزأ ، لأن الخبر أن رئيس المعارضة السورية يستقيل ويقول .. إلخ .*
*والمقصود معاذ الخطيب .*


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

يظل برضو جميع التقارير ان اسرائيل ليها نفوذ كبير مع الجيش الحر...كانها هي اللي بتحركهم....لكن تظل مترددة في دعمهم وهم عمالين يترجوها....لان اسرائيل برضو مش عايزة القاعدة تحكم...

عن نفسي، ارى ان بشار بفرصة ذهبية يكسب دعم العالم كله....ويظل حليف لروسيا....فقط ان قطع علاقاته بإيران...

اصلاً سبب هذه الفوضى كلها هي دعمكم لإيران....


وفي رايي....الحرب بين إسرائيل وإيران قادمة لا محالة...وعلى الجميع اختيار جانب....وعن نفسي بدون تفكير انا مع امريكا وإسرائيل....اي جانب سيكون افضل من جانب إسﻻمي يريد ان يحكم العالم....الدول الوحيدة المجنونة كفاية لتستخدم سلاح نووي هي الدول الإسﻻمية


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي الراشدين في حلب .*

*وبالنسبة لمن تسللوا من ريف حمص الجنوبي لحي باباعمرو المحرر عبر البساتين قبل أسبوع وقدروا بحوالي 200 مسلح وانضم لهم بعض الإخونجية من السكان ، تم الاعتراف من قبلهم بأكثر من 50 قتيل واليوم حدثت السيطرة الكلية من قبل الجيش السوري بالكامل وتصوير العديد من جثث المسلحين ، وهرب الباقين .*
*شكراً لانتحارهم :*




*حمص بالكامل قريباً جداً تحت سيطرة الجيش وانكسار ظهر الإرهاب المسلح في سوريا .*


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

متأكد ان إسرائيل وامريكا وبشار ما اتفقوش مع بعض وظبطوا الليلة؟ (يبقى خبر جامد)


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*أخي Libertus ما هو الدعم الذي لم يقدم للجيش الحر بعد ؟؟!!*

*هم عجزوا بقوتنا وليس لأنهم لا يريدون .*


*وأما العلاقات مع إيران فقد شرحت لك سابقاً بأننا نحن المستفيدون منها ، وأننا نحن من يقرر ، وأنهم لن يتركونا بحالنا لأن الحلم هو إسرائيل الكبرى ، وهم الآن يخربون مصر لأجل هذا الحلم ولأن قيادة مصر موالية للغرب سابقاً وحالياً يتم تدمير مصر داخلياً واقتصادياً لأن الحلم والأساس هو إسرائيل الكبرى .*

*قلت لك بأننا في المرة القادمة سنكون دون الدعم الإيراني وهذا أضعف بكثير .*
*مرة أخرى أقول لك بأن الموضوع ليس إيران بل موضوع الحلفين العملاقين ، وإيران حجة لا أكثر .*

*(نحن أقوياء كفاية لألا يفرض علينا أحد شروطه ومع من نتحالف) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مارس 2013)

*قائد الجيش الحر رياض الأسعد : بدي مووووت (فيديو فيسبوك لأن اليوتيوب أزال الفيديو) :*
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=141733756003194&set=vb.180800465345921&type=2&theater


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي Libertus ما هو الدعم الذي لم يقدم للجيش الحر بعد ؟؟!!*
> 
> *هم عجزوا بقوتنا وليس لأنهم لا يريدون .*
> 
> ...




عن نفسي....ﻻزلت ارى اسرائيل مترددة في تقديم الدعم لهم....وهم يترجونها ليل نهار وتقريباً يئسوا...

وأمريكا وإسرائيل ﻻ تمانع في بقاء سوريا ضمن نفوذ روسيا إن تعهدتم بعدم مساعدة إيران في الحرب القادمة

تقول انكم مستفيدون من التحالف؟ امممم...طيب خلينا نوزن المكاسب والخسائر...
معاكو شوية اسلحة وهتناطحوا امريكا...دي المميزات...

الخسائر: ستخسرون كثيراً في الحروب والتمرد....

في رايي لستم مستفيدين، وانتم فقط تضيعون بلدكم في صراعات ﻻ معنى لها، كما ضيع عبد الناصر مصر إلى الأبد على مذبح العروبة والعنترية...

بالنسبة للحلفين....لن يطلب احد ان تبعدوا عن روسيا....فقط إن تعهدتم (بشكل عملي) بعدم مساعدة إيران...

وفي رأيي...وقت الجد، حتى روسيا لن تساعد إيران بقلب اوي يعني 
هتلاقوا نفسكوا لوحدكم قصاد العالم كله...

ﻷن روسيا ذافت مرار الإسلاميين برضو


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عن نفسي....ﻻزلت ارى اسرائيل مترددة في تقديم الدعم لهم....وهم يترجونها ليل نهار وتقريباً يئسوا...
> 
> اسرائيل انهزمت 4 مرات خلال 13 سنة مرتين بلبنان ومرتين بغزة
> بغض النظر عن الذي هزمها اذا كانوا ارهابيين او لاء
> ...





Libertus قال:


> =====
> ومرتين بغزة 2008 اخر مرة 2012 ترجت مصر حتى تتوسط ان يوقفوا صواريخهم عن مدنها
> لانه لم يعد هناك شيء تقصفه بالطيران ولو دخل جيشها كان منتظره مجزرة تهز اسرائيل
> وأمريكا وإسرائيل ﻻ تمانع في بقاء سوريا ضمن نفوذ روسيا إن تعهدتم بعدم مساعدة إيران في الحرب القادمة
> ...




انصحك بالقراءة  والمتابعة وليس التحليل هناك وقائع تحصل ورسم سايس بيكو جديد للعالم.
وتبحث دول الاقتصادات الصاعدة "بريكس" للتخلص من هيمنة الصهيونية  العالمية  على العالم وهو  تأسيس بنك تنمية مشترك لتمويل أعمال انشاءات البنية التحتية في اجتماع القمة الذي سيعقد في جنوب إفريقيا يوم الثلاثاء. ويرى الخبراء أن الشروط الموضوعية لهذه الخطوة قد نضجت وأن التنسيق على مستوى التمويل بين دول المجموعة أصبح ضرورة ملحة في ظروف التنافس العالمي,وسيطرة اميركا على العالم  بواسطة البنك الدولي  حتى اوروبا نفسها محتلة معنوياً  من قبلهم وبعد انشاء هذا البنك اظنها ستبداء بالتحرر..
عندها ستنهار اكثر مما هي منهارة دول الخطط الجهنمية ذات الاختصاص  بالتهجير وخصوصاً تهجير المسيحيين كما حصل بالعراق وفلسطين وسوريا الان ..


ملاحظة مصر تعمل ليل نهار للدخول بهذا الحلف ولو حصل مصر حسب اعتقادي ستنجو من الخراب ومن هيمنة الحكم الاخواني ومستقبلا السلفي..


----------



## The Antiochian (26 مارس 2013)

*حبيبي ليبيرتس من غير المعقول أن نعيد ونزيد نفس الكلام .

إن كنت ستتجاهل فكرة إسرائيل الكبرى داخل كل مصلحة تخوضها فأنت ستنتهي .

وهذا ما حدث لمصر يوم تناسى ذلك السادات ، تتابعت الأمور حتى وصلت للإخوان للدمار الذاتي .

لا يمكن أن يتركوك يوماً لذاتك .

روسيا ومحورنا يحارب الإسلاميين بضراوة ويشكل آلة قتل لهم ، بعكس المحور العاهر الذي تريدنا أن ننضم له فهو يستخدم الإسلاميين ويسلحهم ويقويهم ويمدهم بالسلاح الحديث !!
كل ذلك ليدمرونا وكله مجدداً لأجل إسرائيل الكبرى .

إيران حمتنا من حرب تركية برية مباشرة ، هل لك أن تقدم بديلاً ؟؟
مرة أخرى .. إيران ليست القضية بل القضية تفكيك المحور .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 مارس 2013)

*
مزيد من العمليات المهمة وذات الفائدة للجيش في ريف دمشق :
[YOUTUBE]au3UNoz5ja0[/YOUTUBE]




تقرير آخر يؤكد أن طريق المطار آمن :
[YOUTUBE]SofnPSb16VY[/YOUTUBE]




حماة - تفكيك سيارة مفخخة مقادة بالتحكم عن بعد :
[YOUTUBE]2BAsjLVCRFM[/YOUTUBE]



حمص - لقطة أخرى لقتلى المسلحين ممن تسلل لأطراف باباعمرو فقط ثم عاد من بقي حياً منهم للإنسحاب إلى مزارع جوبر في ريف حمص :
[YOUTUBE]_yS5aMKhx9M[/YOUTUBE]


عمليات هامة للجيش في حي جوبر الواقع في ريف دمشق وتحديداً في الغوطة الشرقية ، وقريباً اكتمال السيطرة عليه ما يعني تقدم استراتيجي للشرق وإبعاد القذائف العشوائية التي تتساقط كل عدة أيام على أحياء دمشق الشرقية (حيث تتركز الأحياء المسيحية) :
[YOUTUBE]1j8sYTpYrKs[/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 مارس 2013)

*
المركز السوري للتوثيق :
#سوريا #القنيطرة #الجيش_السوري #الجيش_الحر 

لجان التنسيق المحلية تعلن عن سقوط (60) مقاتلاً من "الجيش الحر" إثر اشتباكات عنيفة مع الجيش السوري في بلدة خان أرنبة بريف القنيطرة فجر اليوم.



ولتأكيد الخبر فيديو لقتلى الإرهابيين في القنيطرة :
http://www.syriantube.net/حضر-فطايس-جبهة-النصرة-في-منطقة-التلول.html


*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 مارس 2013)

*
الرقة : الجيش السوري يسحق كتيبة ابو الحكم الارهابية
[YOUTUBE]7Cm93p51N0o[/YOUTUBE]



الجمهور العراقي الرائع كيف استقبل المنتخب السوري ..
سوريا تبقى في القلب .. بشار يبقى في القلب :
[YOUTUBE]Y0JA1w14b-s[/YOUTUBE]



لمن يحب التعرف على النشيد السوري مع الكلمات :
[YOUTUBE]ta4XuJCdeNM[/YOUTUBE]



وزيرة الدفاع السابقة في حكومة ساركوزي : الأسد أربك الغرب بجيشه القوي المنظم
ومجموعة تصريحات قوية :
http://shamtimes.net/news_de.php?PartsID=1&NewsID=7450#.UVG6KncgDJs.facebook
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مارس 2013)

*
أبناء زانيات الأرياف القندهارية عجزوا عن دخول دمشق وتراجعوا في الريف فباتوا يضربوا قذائف الهاون البعيدة ، واليوم سقطت في كلية العمارة لجامعة دمشق وأدت لـ 10 شهداء و20 جريحاً منهم 6 في حال الخطر ..

نطالب الطيران الحربي بإعادة نشاطه إلى الواجهة لأن الذوق لا ينفع معهم ..


عمليات أمنية ناجحة في محافظة الحسكة أقصى الشمال الشرقي من سوريا :
[YOUTUBE]YCyzjpMko3o[/YOUTUBE]



الحكومة البريطانية تقر بوجود حوالي 100 بريطاني يقاتلون في سوريا :
[YOUTUBE]MaFV2YQHumA[/YOUTUBE]


وفاة مقاتل من ميليشيا الحر في مستشفى نهاريا بإسرائيل
[YOUTUBE]tIfX4rEzRZM[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مارس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> أبناء زانيات الأرياف القندهارية عجزوا عن دخول دمشق وتراجعوا في الريف فباتوا يضربوا قذائف الهاون البعيدة ، واليوم سقطت في كلية العمارة لجامعة دمشق وأدت لـ 10 شهداء و20 جريحاً منهم 6 في حال الخطر ..
> 
> نطالب الطيران الحربي بإعادة نشاطه إلى الواجهة لأن الذوق لا ينفع معهم ..
> ...



*
الصور الأولى للجريمة :
[YOUTUBE]q_MbwtI7hBo[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2013)

الرب يكون معك يا بشار ...................و النصر لبشار الاسد
ان اكون فردا" في جماعة الاسود .......او ادفن رأسي في التراب الى الابد
قطر و السعودية جائوا ليبتاعوا...........الحرية في هذا البلد
و هم لا يعرفونها ............................و لا يعرفون من اين تلد
مخالبك يا اسد تغرس ....................في اعناق كل من خرب سوريا 
و الى الابد​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أبريل 2013)

*

هااااااااااام هاااااام هاااااااااام

اليوم شاهدت أهم حلقة عرضت حول سوريا في حياتي وإذا حصلت على فيديو الحلقة فسأضعه في بداية كل أخباري في هذا الموضوع لمدة شهر كامل .

الحلقة للدوكتور عماد فوزي الشعيبي يتحدث بالوثائق وخرائط شركات النفط حول حرب الغاز العالمية وكيف انتقلت وتطورت إمدادات الغاز ، والنفط الذي تم اكتشافه في المتوسط حيث أن لسوريا ١٠ أضعاف إسرائيل من النفط ، وما يعادل ٧ أضعاف لبنان ، حيث وجد ١٤ حقل أمام ساحل سوريا منها ٤ = انتاج الكوييييت من النفط ما سينقل سوريا لأوائل دول العالم المصدرة للنفط ناهيكم عن أضعاف الكميات من الغاااز .

ويبين كيف أن كل هذه الحرب هي حرب الغاز والنفط .*


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> هااااااااااام هاااااام هاااااااااام
> 
> ...



*حقل النفط هذا يمتد من شواطىء جزيرة قبرص الى الجنوب من خليج الاسكندرونة و يمتد جنوبا" حتى شمال دولة اسرائيل و مركزه تقريبا" عند طرطوس*


----------



## fouad78 (8 أبريل 2013)

بيان من Anonymous حول سورية

[YOUTUBE]IyxII2kLKsc[/YOUTUBE]

وفي هذا البيان تبدو المنظمة داعمة للحكومة السورية وفاضحة للدعم الغربي للإرهابيين

ولكن اليوم تم هجوم شرس على المواقع الحكومية السورية وجميعها الآن مُغلق

ويُعتقد أن هذه المنظمة هي المسؤولة عن ذلك

وقد أصدر الجيش السوري الإلكتروني هذا البيان
(وهم عبارة عن هكرز سوريين داعمين للنظام أو أجانب متعاطفين معهم)

في ضوء الهجمة الإلكترونية الأخيرة على المواقع الإسرائيلية وبقيادة منظمة " الأنونيموس "

يوضح الجيش السوري الإلكتروني أن الكيان الصهيوني هو العدو الأول وتحت دائرة التهديف اليومي وقد سبق لنا أن هاجمنا المواقع الأسرائيلية مراراً وتكراراً واستهدفت هجماتنا أكثر المواقع حساسية
الجيش السوري الإلكتروني لم يشارك مع الأنونيموس الذي يحاول في هذه اللحظة إيقاف موقع الجيش السوري الإلكتروني في هجمة يوم الأحد ونوضح أن الجيش السوري الإلكتروني يهاجم المواقع الإسرائيلية على مدار السنة دون تحديد يوم واحد فقط للهجوم
وقد وقفنا موقف الراصد والمتابع لمجرى الهجمة مع ظهور علامات استفهام كبيرة وغموض حول كيفية تحقيق نتائج الهجمة وأين تم تحقيقها وماهية أهدافها فإنها في نظرنا تحركات أجنبية تبدو وكأنها تخدم القضية والمقصود بهازعيم الحملة الأساسي والمعلن عنها " الأنونيموس " مع كامل التقدير والإحترام للعمل العربي الجماعي
والمعروف عن منظمة الأنونيموس انها من انشاء ال CIA وهذا أمر يدعو للتساؤل عن هذه العملية خصوصاً بعد انتشار خبر قيام اسرائيل بحملة اعتقالات والذريعة هي هذه الحرب الإلكترونية وقد تكون سوريا هي الهدف الثاني للمنظمةالأمريكي ­ة " الأنونيموس " بعد فشلها في الهجمة السابقة على سوريا متبعة اسلوب الجزيرة في كسب المصداقية عبرتسلق القضية ثم العبث بالحقائق وتوجيه العرب باتجاه آخر
الكثير من المواقع الحكومية الإسرائيلية نشر عنها أنها توقفت عن العمل وتعطلت ولكن بمجرد الدخول الى المواقع لحظة نزول الخبر على الشاشات كانت المواقع الحكومية أغلبها يعمل ولكن نستطيع أننؤكد انه كان هناك اختراق لمواقع شركات تجارية صغيرة منها وكبيرة وهو أمر يحدث كل يوم ولكن لماذا هذا التضخيم الإعلامي العربي فقط وغياب التغطية الأجنبية على هذه الحملة التي هي بالأساس من انشاء منظمة أجنبية اتجاهاتها السياسية معروفة !
مع العلم أن التضخيم الإعلامي الكبير جعل من القراصنة العرب المشاركة وذلك عبر الإستهداف العشوائي للمواقع الأسرائيلية
وهذا ما جعل لهذا الهجوم إيجابا ولكن لابد أن لا نغفل السبب الرئيسي لهذا الهجوم وهو قد يكون كسب المزيد من الثقة لهذه المنظمة المشبوهة أو عبارة عن اختبار مدى فاعلية التفاعل العربي مع هذه الهجمات (( المؤمن لا يلدغ من الجحر مرتين ))
للتنويه :
نحن نقوم يوميا بالهجوم على مواقع اسرائيلية ومواقع معادية لسوريا و نحن من نحدد متى سنقوم الهجوم ومتى نقوم بالأختراق وليس منظمة لطالما عرفت بالعداء لنا
للإطلاع على اختراقات وانجازات الجيش السوري الإلكتروني ضد العدو الصهيوني الدول العملية له يرجى الدخول الى الموقع الرسمي​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

*سمعت اليوم في الراديو تكذيباً لخبر توقف المواقع السورية .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

*تفجير ضخم يضرب دمشق بعد تزايد الهدوء في الأيام السابقة .*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

الرب يحفظك يا شام​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

*أخي المسيحيون لا يدخلون حرب إبادة كما فعل البعض منهم تبريراً لحروب خاطئة شنت باسم المسيحية .

لكن حمل السلاح دفاعاً عن الآخرين والقرى مسموح وهذا ما فعله المسيحيون في بعض القرى المسيحية على خطوط التماس وحموا وجودهم حيث أن قرية مثل صيدنايا واجهت لوحدها حوالي قريتين أو 3 قرى للإسلاميين دون أن تهاجم لكن حمت وجودها وأسقطتهم على عتباتها ، بعكس تهجير مسيحيي مدينة حمص رغم أنهم على الأقل 70 الف .
*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

There is no avoiding war; it can only be postponed to the advantage of others
Niccolo Macchiavelli

ﻻ يمكن تفادي الحرب....فقط تأجيلها وهذا يحقق مصلحة أعداءك
نيكولو ماكيافيللي


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> There is no avoiding war; it can only be postponed to the advantage of others
> Niccolo Macchiavelli
> 
> ﻻ يمكن تفادي الحرب....فقط تأجيلها وهذا يحقق مصلحة أعداءك
> نيكولو ماكيافيللي



ليس تأجيل معركة لكن هي يد الله

 سفر المزامير 68: 2
 كَمَا يُذْرَى الدُّخَانُ تُذْرِيهِمْ. كَمَا يَذُوبُ الشَّمَعُ قُدَّامَ النَّارِ يَبِيدُ الأَشْرَارُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ. 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أبريل 2013)

*قتلى الإرهابيين في ريف دمشق (فيديو فيسبوك) :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=378892368893567&set=vb.197059693773832&type=2&theater*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أبريل 2013)

*قصف مركز قيادة للإرهابيين وقتل العشرات :
[YOUTUBE]gzSxMG7xiV8[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أبريل 2013)

*
لحظة قنص أحد المرتزقة برأسه أثناء محاولته قصف احدى مدرعات الجيش
[YOUTUBE]QaR0pYi6X2c[/YOUTUBE]



الإرهابي جلال رشيد الزعبي أحد مرتزقة ميليشيا الجيش الحر في درعا






الإرهابي محمد بكار أحد مرتزقة ميليشيا الجيش الحر في القصير قتل بنيران الجيش







درعا - #داعل : مقتل الإرهابي أنيس الجاموس قائد كتيبة صقر قريش والقائد الميداني و الناطق الرسمي باسم لواء فجر الاسلام
قتل في أحد مشافي الأردن بعد أن أوقعه الجيش بكمين محكم هو و-4 قادة اخرين قتل معظمهم
http://www.syriantube.net/3818.html



ريف اللاذقية – قتلى مرتزقة ميليشيا الجيش الحر بنيران الجيش العربي السوري 
القتلى سقطوا نتيجة القصف العشوائي !!! قصف عشوائي على مواقع المرتزقة 
http://www.syriantube.net/3771.html
*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 أبريل 2013)

ان اكون فردا" في جماعة الاسود او ادفن رأسي بالتراب الى الابد​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أبريل 2013)

*فيديوهات فيها عدد كبير جداً من القتلى :

قتلى المرتزقة الشيشان في ميليشيا الحر :
*
[YOUTUBE]SBlNLmgj73Q[/YOUTUBE]
*
* *      ريف دمشق  - الضمير : عشرات قتلى مرتزقة ميليشيا الجيش الحر*

[YOUTUBE]T-Nvrn0z9MY[/YOUTUBE]




*      حرستا  قتلى مرتزقة لواء درع العاصمة (الفيديو فقط أول دقيقة ونص وما تبقى مجرد لون أسود مضاف بالخطأ على الفيديو) :*


[YOUTUBE]7ElGS69obx4[/YOUTUBE]






* 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أبريل 2013)

*تحويل مجموعة من ارهابيي القاعدة الى رماد بقذيفة :
[YOUTUBE]vQQB5Km-x0g[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## fouad78 (13 أبريل 2013)

عندك أي أخبار عن الحسكة؟ صار اللي حوالي شهر  مقطوع عن أهلي بالحسكة​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

صور صعبه كتير
ربنا يهدي الكل ويرحمنا


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أبريل 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> عندك أي أخبار عن الحسكة؟ صار اللي حوالي شهر  مقطوع عن أهلي بالحسكة​



*حبيبي الي عندي هو أخبار تلفزيون الخبر عن انسحاب الإرهابيين من محيط القامشلي ..
طمني عن أهلك أول ما يصحلك
عم صليلن*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أبريل 2013)

*مصير الإرهاب في سوريا هو الهزيمة التي اقتربت جداً :




*


----------



## azazi (15 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تحويل مجموعة من ارهابيي القاعدة الى رماد بقذيفة :
> [YOUTUBE]vQQB5Km-x0g[/YOUTUBE]*




لفت نظري اخر الفيديو يكتب عبارة ان الجيش يستهدف هؤلاء الارهابيين.حسنا ومن يرمي براميل من فوق هلى البيوت
ومن الذي يهدم بيوت المدنيين؟
شاهدنا فيديوات كثيرة لاستهداف الجيش السوري مناطق سكنية ومقتل اطفال وابرياء
الامر متشابك ومعقد


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أبريل 2013)

azazi قال:


> لفت نظري اخر الفيديو يكتب عبارة ان الجيش يستهدف هؤلاء الارهابيين.حسنا ومن يرمي براميل من فوق هلى البيوت
> ومن الذي يهدم بيوت المدنيين؟
> شاهدنا فيديوات كثيرة لاستهداف الجيش السوري مناطق سكنية ومقتل اطفال وابرياء
> الامر متشابك ومعقد



*أستاذي هذا الكلام في المثاليات العاطفية .. يا إلهي النظام يقصف الشعب بالبراميل ... أما الواقع فلا يؤخذ بطريقة الأبيض والأسود ..

النظام يستهدف الأوكار الإرهابية بالسلاح دون رحمة ، من يريد استضافة الإرهابيين فليترحم مسبقاً على أطفاله لأننا لن ننتظر قذائفهم وتفجيراتهم ونتفرج عليهم .. (كمثال الجيش الحر يحتل حي قريب من منزلي قبل أن يربيهم الجيش ، كانوا يضربون عشرات الهاون يومياً علينا لأننا أحياء لم تشاركهم ، وكانت الطائرات والمدفعية تنتقم لنا بضربهم دون رحمة ، على فكرة هم منذ اقتحموا الحي قتلوا الموالين وهجروهم وحتى المحايدين لا يتحملون البقاء بينهم , فلا تبقى إلا العائلات التي تستضيفهم وتتسلح معهم وتطهو لهم وتقصفنا  .. إلخ)*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أبريل 2013)

*معارك مذهلة انتصر فيها الجيش في الأيام الماضية ..

1 - الجيش سيطر على قرية عزيزة في ريف حلب التي وصفتها الجزيرة بالاستراتيجية معترفة بسيطرة الجيش السوري عليها .

2 - الجيش فك الحصار عن معسكري وادي الضيف والحامدية في ريف إدلب الجنوبي بعد صمودهما لمدة 6 شهور وقتل آلاف الإرهابيين ، واعترف الإرهابيون بفشل هذه المعركة "البنيان المرصوص" وتم تدعيم المعسكرات بعشرات سيارات المؤونة والذخيرة لتصبح أقوى من قبل .

3 - خبر حدث أمس : مراسل قناة الجديد اللبنانية وقنوات عديدة ومواقع إخبارية تحدثت عن ضرب الطيران الحربي السوري لمعسكر تدريبي للإرهابيين قرب الحدود التركية (داخل سوريا) ، وأكدوووا جميعاً أن القتلى بالمئااات .. قوة الضربة وتأخرها كونها ضمن نفوذ الباتريوت التركي ..

4 - إطباق الحصار على الغوطة الشرقية التي يحتلها الإرهابيون في ريف دمشق الشرقي وتمت السيطرة على قرية عدرا الهامة وفك الحصار عن قطعة عسكرية ..

5 - تقدم هام في محافظة حمص (المدينة وريفها) وقرب السيطرة المطلقة على هذه المحافظة التي لقبوها (عاصمة الثورة) والتي يعترفون أنهم إن خسروها خسروا كل ثورتهم ..
*


----------



## azazi (16 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أستاذي هذا الكلام في المثاليات العاطفية .. يا إلهي النظام يقصف الشعب بالبراميل ... أما الواقع فلا يؤخذ بطريقة الأبيض والأسود ..
> 
> النظام يستهدف الأوكار الإرهابية بالسلاح دون رحمة ، من يريد استضافة الإرهابيين فليترحم مسبقاً على أطفاله لأننا لن ننتظر قذائفهم وتفجيراتهم ونتفرج عليهم .. (كمثال الجيش الحر يحتل حي قريب من منزلي قبل أن يربيهم الجيش ، كانوا يضربون عشرات الهاون يومياً علينا لأننا أحياء لم تشاركهم ، وكانت الطائرات والمدفعية تنتقم لنا بضربهم دون رحمة ، على فكرة هم منذ اقتحموا الحي قتلوا الموالين وهجروهم وحتى المحايدين لا يتحملون البقاء بينهم , فلا تبقى إلا العائلات التي تستضيفهم وتتسلح معهم وتطهو لهم وتقصفنا  .. إلخ)*



شكرا لردّك صديقي.لا شك ان الاختباء بين المدنيين عادة اسلاموية ارهابية مثلما يفعل رجال حماس بغزة حين يختبأون بالعمارات والبيوت والاحياء لتأت اسرائيل تقصفهم


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أبريل 2013)

azazi قال:


> شكرا لردّك صديقي.لا شك ان الاختباء بين المدنيين عادة اسلاموية ارهابية مثلما يفعل رجال حماس بغزة حين يختبأون بالعمارات والبيوت والاحياء لتأت اسرائيل تقصفهم



*المشكلة الكبيرة التي واجهت الدولة هي الحاضنة الشعبية لهؤلاء من المعارضة , والتي سمحت للمسلحين باحتلال الأحياء وقتل جيرانهم الموالين أو تهجيرهم .. !!

أما الآن فهذه المشكلة تغيرت كثيراً ، من جهة الهجرات الجماعية لهذه البيئات التي تقدر بمعدل 8000 شخص يومياً ، ومن جهة أخرى تغير المزاج الشعبي واكتشاف الإهابيين على حقيقتهم ، ومن جهة ثالثة انخفاض تدفق المسلحين الإرهابيين من الخارج إما لأن من يريد أن أتى قد أتى وإما لأنهم قتلوا وإما لأن البعض بدأ يعود للدول التي أتى منها ويتخدث عن أنهم يضعونهم في المقدمة ويحارب المعارضون خلفهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> 2 - الجيش فك الحصار عن معسكري وادي الضيف والحامدية في ريف إدلب الجنوبي بعد صمودهما لمدة 6 شهور وقتل آلاف الإرهابيين ، واعترف الإرهابيون بفشل هذه المعركة "البنيان المرصوص" وتم تدعيم المعسكرات بعشرات سيارات المؤونة والذخيرة لتصبح أقوى من قبل .
> 
> *


*
شاهد محرقة الإرهابيين قبل الحذف :

[YOUTUBE]2qyHGx6jLME[/YOUTUBE]

هام جدا | ريف إدلب :

معارك الطحن و كسر العظم في ريف معرة النعمان :

الصور الأولى التي تصل من معركة الرتل الأسطوري الذي فك الحصار عن معسكر وادي الضيف بريف معرة النعمان و أكمل طريقه لتطهير العديد من قرى ريف المعرة ليفتح " أوستراد الموت " بين دمشق و حلب لمرور عشرات الأرتال من العاصمة إلى الشمال ..

الرتل الأسطوري الذي يضم مجموعة من نخبة قواتنا المسلحة من الحرس الجمهوري و القوات الخاصة و الفرقة الرابعة و الفرقة 11 , بالإضافة لاشتراك سلاح المدفعية الثقيلة و سلاح الجو , حقق إنجازات رااااائعة جدا و بزمن قياسي لتكون هذه العملية إحدى أنجح العمليات منذ بداية الحرب على سورية ..

الصور مؤذية جدا و تحتوي لقطات لمئات الجثث المحترقة لكلاب جبهة النصرة نتيجة قذائف دباباتنا المباركة , و في الفيديو نشاهد كتائب :

جبهة النصرة , ألوية أحفاد الرسول , كتائب خالد بن الوليد , لواء الإسلام , كتائب عمر المختار , لواء فجر الإسلام , الجبهة الإسلامية لتحرير سوريا ..

كلها قد تم سحقها بشكل كامل تحت جنازير الدبابات , و مشاهد قليلة تظهر لكم ما كنا نتحدث عنه من " ثأر " حقيقي تحقق على أيدي حماة الديار من أحفاد قابيل بعد الفظائع التي ارتكبوها بحق جثامين طيارينا الشهداء الأبطال في ريف معرة النعمان قبل وصول الرتل بيومين فقط ..

عدد قتلى العدو في تزايد مع مرور كل لحظة , و حتى الآن يمكن أن نقول أن بلدية إدلب ستحتاج لعشرات الشاحنات لتحميل جثث الكلاب النافقة على الطرقات مع تقدم الرتل المستمر , و نهنئ قائد الرتل بالعمل الأسطوري الذي يقوم به و الذي تم تقديره من وزير الدفاع بشكل مباشر ..

الفيديو ممكن أن يتعرض للحذف قريبا بسبب المشاهد المؤذية التي يحتويها , نتمنى من أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة عدم مشاهدته ..

رسالة حماة الديار لمرتزقة العدو :

أذرعكم إن مدت تقطع , أعينكم إن نظرت تقلع ..
و جيشكم المهزوم , إن عاد الكرّة لن يرجع ..
رعبا نحن لكم قد جئنا , ثم الويل لكم إن عدنا ..
أرضا جئتوها أحياء , ستنتهون بها أشلاء ..

التوقيع : البوط العسكري العربي السوري مرّ من هنا ..
*


----------



## grges monir (17 أبريل 2013)

مع انى ضد مايحدث فى سوريا الحبيبة
لكن الارهاب لا يحارب الا بهذة الصورة ويمكن اكتر
ربنا يحرر سوريا من هولاء الارهابييييين


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

الرب يكون مع الجيش العربي السوري


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أبريل 2013)

*مقال هام : الجيش السوري يسيطر على آبل الاستراتيجية وإحدا أهم حصون المسلحين بين القصير على حدود لبنان وبين حمص ،، ونصر دونكيشوتي للمعارضة في “الضبعة"

http://www.slabnews.com/article/17831


في حمص - تقهقر للإرهابيين والجيش يواصل بسط نفوذه

[YOUTUBE]8DL7xssNEsU[/YOUTUBE]


القبض على عناصر خونة تعاملوا مع ارهابيين ببيع السلاح وتحركات الجيش
[YOUTUBE]BFei81PvDnw[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أبريل 2013)

عملية عسكرية مباغة للجيش العربي السوري ضد مقر جبهة النصرة في ريف اللاذقية تسفر عن مقتل مجاهدة النكاح الليبية منال درويش، وفقا" لموقع اسلام تايمز ". وقد تمت العملية في قرية البيضا الواقعة في الجبال الشمالية لمحافظة اللاذقية والقريبة من الحدود التركية.
يذكر أن الليبي احمد إدريس زوج المجاهدة كان قد التحق بعناصر القاعدة الذي يقاتلون في سوريا، مصطحبا معه زوجته التي قدمت تلبية لفتوة أطلقها الداعية السعودي محمد العرفي تحت عنوان "جهاد النكاح" للمسلمات مع المقاتلين في سوريا.
"المجاهدة" الليبية كانت داخل مقر جبهة النصرة تمارس"جهادها" مع عناصر القاعدة عندما ضربت قوات الجيش السوري المقر ما أدى لمقتل كل من فيه. 

التاريخ : 2013/04/15


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أبريل 2013)

*
المعتوه صفوت الزيات يعترف بحوالي 5 انتصارات هامة للجيش دون أن يدري بين اتهامات لحزب الله ومحاولة تخفيض قيمة انتصار والحديث عن نفاذ ذخيرة الارهابيين في مكان ثالث .. إلخ

[YOUTUBE]P5X1EEc35YA[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أبريل 2013)

*ريف دمشق - الغوطة الشرقية / انهيار الوهم*

*فيديو رائع من 11 دقيقة وهام يوضح الكثير من المعلومات عن إنجازات الجيش الأخيرة في ريف دمشق :*
 [YOUTUBE]4vlA4HNi2ZM[/YOUTUBE]


*ريف حمص - قواتنا المسلحة تتصدى لمجموعة إرهابية حاولت الاعتداء على رتل عسكري شرق تدمر وتقتل 3 إرهابيين*
*[YOUTUBE]EgTDQg4GP78[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أبريل 2013)

*‏(قناة روسيا اليوم (الصفحة الجديدة‏
معارض سوري: النظام يمتلك 1200 طن من السلاح الكيميائي كافية لقتل الوطن العربي كله
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أبريل 2013)

*
الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي وادي السايح ضمن أواخر ما تبقى للإرهابيين في مدينة حمص (عاصمة الفورة) ، والحياة مستمرة بشكل طبيعي في الأحياء المحررة وكذلك الجامعة :

[YOUTUBE]MzwubbytTy4[/YOUTUBE]


*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أبريل 2013)

*الإرهاب يضرب في دمشق مجدداً بتفجير يؤدي لـ 15 شهيد حتى الآن .*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2013)

*
بعد السيطرة على عشرات القرى في ريف القصير ، الجيش السوري يتابع تقدمه ويسيطر على قرية السلومية الاستراتيجية ويعزل القصير كلياً عن الحدود اللبنانية من جهة (بمساعدة الدفاع الوطني وحزب الله) ، ومن جهة عن مدينة حمص بعد السيطرة على قرية آبل الفاصلة بين حمص والقصير .

الجيش السوري يسيطر على قرية خربة غزالة الاستراتيجية جنوب البلاد بعد شهرين من الاشتباكات .


‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
سورية: أ ف ب: اصابة القائد العام لجبهة النصرة قرب دمشق



*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2013)

*أهم ما حدث الآن هو اتفاق أميركا وروسيا بالأمس على تنفيذ اتفاق جينيف . يعني انتصرنااااا
الآن ستتشكل حكومة موسعة ويبقى الأسد هو الرئيس وانتخابات في 2014 .

يعني كما توقعنا تماماً ، وهذا هو مشروع الأسد للمصالحة ، والذي بدأ يتنفذ بفضل انتصار الجيش السوري .


بعد الاتفاق الروسي الأمريكي سمعنا :

- إصابة القائد العام لجبهة النصرة في بلاد الشام (وأنباء عن مقتله) .
- تونس تعلن تفكيك 5 شبكات تجند الشباب الى سوريا .
- وزير الخارجية العُماني يصل فجأة الى طهران لبحث الملف السوري .
- حمد النعجة قريباً الى ايران .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2013)

*في نهاية المؤتمر الصحفي بين لافروف وكيري أمس سألت إحدى الصحفيات كيري : "تجري الآن مباراة هوكي بين روسيا وأميركا ، وروسيا هي المنتصرة ، فما هو تعليقك ؟؟"

فهم أن المقصود عن انتصار روسيا السياسي وضحك وختم المؤتمر بـ give 5 (ضرب الكف بالكف) مع لافروف ^_^*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2013)

*
هذه الانتصارات ليست اليوم فقط بل هذه هي الوتيرة منذ أن توقفت عن نقل الأخبار قبل أسبوع لأنه لا مجال لنقل خبر كل دقائق :

الجيش العربي السوري يفك حصار المسلحين على قريتي الغسانية والحيدرية بريف القصير .

جيشنا البطل يسيطر على الريف الجنوبي لمدينة القصير وقرية الرحمونية ومزرعتي الربلاوي والزعبي في الريف الشمالي لمنطقة القصير بحمص

مصفاة #القصير تحت سيطرت الجيش العربي السوري بشكل كامل ، وجثث المرتزقة منتشرة في كل مكان حول المصفاة لم يستطع مرتزقة جيش صهيون الحر من سحب فطاييسهم 
والجيش العربي العربي السوري يقترب أكثر من مدينة القصير حيث ستكون المعركة الأكبر

(علماً أن المصفاة هي مصفاة مياه وليست مصفاة نفط) .


مفاااااااجأة اليوم ^_^


*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2013)

*‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
مراسل الميادين: الجيش السوري يفرض سيطرته على بلدة الشومرية في ريف القصير*


----------



## thebreak-up (9 مايو 2013)

*  الاخبار تظهر تقلص التأييد للمعارضة البريطانية**. *[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2013)

*جثث الإرهابيين بالجملة يتم نقلهم بالسيارات لرميهم بالمزابل :
[YOUTUBE]4hHSlwX_MFE[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2013)

*تلفزيون الخبر :
عاجل ||

مراسل تلفزيون الخبر في حماه : قوات الدفاع الوطني تسيطر على عدة قرى في ريف السلمية الشرقي (في محافظة حماة)

المراسل : مسلحو المعارضة قاموا بقصف القرى التي سيطرت عليها قوات الدفاع الوطني مما أدى إلى استشهاد عدد من العناصر وإصابة آخرين

المراسل : سلاحا المدفعية والجو استهدفا عدة مقار لمسلحي المعار ضة في ريف السلمية الشرقي ولا معلومات دقيقة عن نتائج الاستهداف
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2013)

*
استمرار انتصارات ريف دمشق بعد سجن المسلحين ضمن طوق عسكري كبير في الغوطة الشرقية وبدأ الجيش يخترق الدائرة المحاصرة باستمرار بالسيطرة على قرية تلو الأخرى :

الجيش السوري يسيطر على بلدتي العبادة وتل الغريقة في الغوطة الشرقية لريف دمشق

[YOUTUBE]bPh3Lo5R5V0[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الجيش العربي السوري يفك حصار المسلحين على قريتي الغسانية والحيدرية بريف القصير .
> *




*
روسيا اليوم تصور دخيل الجيش للغسانية واستقبال الأهالي له .
http://arabic.rt.com/news/615242-كاميرا_روسيا_اليوم_تدخل_الغسانية_مع_الجيش_السوري/


تقرير تلفزيون سما عن القرية نفسها :
[YOUTUBE]jgnL0JnP66g[/YOUTUBE]





*


----------



## المزاحم (15 مايو 2013)

سؤال لانطاكى ممكن اعرف الاحداث فى سوريا وصلت الى ايه وكمان المساحة التى يغزوها الارهابيين اد ايه من مساحة سوريا الكلية وشكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2013)

*الجمعية العمومية للأمم المتحدة تقر جبهة المعارضة أنها الممثل الشرعى للشعب السورى

 مؤامرة لم تحدث من قبل فى التاريخ
 لك الله يا سوريا *


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مايو 2013)

المزاحم قال:


> سؤال لانطاكى ممكن اعرف الاحداث فى سوريا وصلت الى ايه وكمان المساحة التى يغزوها الارهابيين اد ايه من مساحة سوريا الكلية وشكرا



*أخي الحبيب لا يمكنني تقديم أرقام لكني أؤكد أن الجيش بات يحقق انتصارات كبيرة جداً هذه الفترة وهي التي بدأت تؤدي لاتفاق أميركي روسي .

لست أفهم كيف يسمونها ثورات وربيع وهي فوق خرابها ودمارها فإن مصيرها يحسمه التحالفات الدولية !!


سأتجرأ وأقول أن الأمور حسمت الآن ، نصر عسكري للإرهاب بات من أوهام الماضي ، وانتصارات كبيرة حدثت وتحدث .

وهذا النصر سببته عوامل كثيرة من أهمها قوة الجيش وما امتلكه من خبرة مع الوقت ، وتلاحم الموالين بقيادة واحدة وفكر واحد بعكس المعارضة المشتتة والمتصارعة فيما بينها .

عامل هام جداً أريد ذكره لوحده هو تفرغ البلد من البيئة الحاضنة للإرهاب والتي كانت أساس المصيبة ، وقامت المعارك الكبرى في مناطقها ما أدى لتدمير بيوتهم وهجراتهم ، يقدر الآن 6% من الشعب السوري في المخيمات الحدودية للدول المجاورة !!! أسوأ 6% ومن مكون واحد هو الإسلاميون ، ومن يهاجر لمصر والسعودية حققوا أرقاماً قياااسية .

وبصراحة مكون الإسلاميين لا يوجد إلا ضمن العرب السنة وهذا المكون في سوريا 57% (السنة بالمجمل 67% لكن يوجد 10% أكراد هؤلاء وضعهم مختلف ويساريين قوميين بالنسبة لقوميتهم ولا يشترون الإسلام بقشرة بصلة بل استبدلوا قوانين المرأة في مناطقهم بمنع تعدد الزوجات ومنع المهر والسماح للمرأة بالمساواة) ، وهذه الأكثرية الوحيدة العرب السنة 57% منبع الإسلاميين والجهاد (رغم كثرة الشرفاء والعلمانيين بمختلف الانتماءات) فقدت الجزء الإسلامي بشكل كبير يعني مجرد 6% بالمخيمات = 57 - 6 = 51% ، أضف الكم الهائل ممن هاجروا هجرة نظامية عبر جواز سفر وهؤلاء قد لا يعودون أبداً وهم على الأقل في مصر 3% .. إلخ .


لا أحد يعلن  الأعداد الحقيقية التي تقدر بـ 8000 مهاجر يومياً ، ولا الأعداد الحقيقية للقتلى التي هي أضعاف مضاعفة للأرقام المعلنة .



خبر جميل عرض قبل يومين :
بعد تسليم صواريخ s300 دفاع جوي رائعة لسوريا ، عرض تقرير عن روسيا اليوم أن الجيش السوري بات يمتلك إحدى أقوى منظومات الدفاع الجوي في العالم بعد روسيا ، لأنهم قدموا لنا مختلف شبكات الدفاع الجوي الروسية حول المدن السورية بما في ذالك بانتسير واسكندر .

وصنفوا الجيش السوري رقم 1 عالمياً في حرب المدن ، وقوة جوية متسارعة جداً بفضل ما تقدمه روسيا من أحدث الطائرات ، القوة البحرية ضعيفة لكننا امتلكنا 100 صاروخ من أقوى نوع للمضاد للقطع البحرية والسفن في العالم .. ورقم 12 عالمياً بسلاح المدرعات .

ورقم 5 أو أفضل عالمياً بالقوة الصاروخية (طبعاً بدون النووي) ، ولكن الجيش السوري لا يمتلك تصنيفاً بهذا الارتفاع لأنه لا يمتلك أسلحة نووية أو كهرطيسية للدمار الشامل وإنما يمتلك مخزوناً كيميائياً ضخماً فقط .
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مايو 2013)

*هاجروا هجرة نظامية عبر جواز سفر وهؤلاء قد لا يعودون أبداً وهم على الأقل في مصر 3%

يعني جبتهم لينا  :t26:احنا نقصين مش كفايه الكلاب اللي عندينا
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مايو 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> *هاجروا هجرة نظامية عبر جواز سفر وهؤلاء قد لا يعودون أبداً وهم على الأقل في مصر 3%
> 
> يعني جبتهم لينا  :t26:احنا نقصين مش كفايه الكلاب اللي عندينا
> *




*فعلاً أخي معك حق ، بغالبهم هؤلاء مصيبة ومهما تحرروا تبقى فيهم البذرة اللعينة الحاقدة وتفاجأت بأصدقاء ليبراليين ظهر وجههم القذر المؤيد لمرسي بعد سفرهم لمصر -_- ، لكنهم أفضل بكثير من أهالي المخيمات ، اجتماعياً ومادياً وحضارياً .

لدي صديق مصري متحرر يحدثني دائماً عن السوريين ويقول لي أنهم باتوا بمئات الألوف في الاسكندرية وحدها (وهو -لا أفهم كيف- معجب جداً بوجودهم) ويخبرني أنهم فتحوا مطاعم أكلها لذيذ وأن بنات سوريا جميلات جداً .. إلخ وأن في عمارته وحدها أكثر من 3 عائلات سورية .

في الحقيقة لست أنا من جلب هذه المصيبة إليكم بل مرسي اللعين الذي فتح لهم الجامعات بالمجان وسهولة وكل الاستقبال .
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مايو 2013)

حبيبي احنا 92 مليون معظمهم تحت خط الفقر بجانب الجهل والتخلف المنتشر
ربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9cc-HC1CnJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]9cc-HC1CnJg[/YOUTUBE]​


همجية الاسلام لاتنتهى


----------



## sarkoo (17 مايو 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwNyYcXV0q0


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2013)

sarkoo قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwNyYcXV0q0



[YOUTUBE]EwNyYcXV0q0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebreak-up (17 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]EwNyYcXV0q0[/YOUTUBE]​



*إرهابيين أبناء إرهابيين، أفاعي أولاد أفاعي. لا رحمة في قلوبهم، ولا حتى إحترام للمقدسات التي ما لبثت تنشر السلام ومحبة الله للخلق جميعا. 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 مايو 2013)

*الفاينانشال تايمز البريطانية: قطر تدفع 50 ألف دولار للمنشّق في سورية. 

للعلم فإن راتب المجند السوري بضعة دولارات ، وراتب الضابط أقل من 200 دولار ، لكننا نحارب بعقيدة وفكر .

الأرض الي بتنبت أبطال بتبقى محمية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مايو 2013)

*أخباااااااااااار راااااائعة جداااا
الجيش يقتحم مدينة القصير (بعد أن كان سيطر على أكثر من 40 قرية بينها وبين حدود لبنان) ، وسقوط خط الدفاع الشرقي والجنوبي للقصير بيد الجيش ، والجيش يقتحم القصير ويسيطر على الكنيسة ومبنى البلدية وتجمع مدارس .

وفي ريف دمشق اقتحام برزة البلد الاستراتيجية ومقتل عشرات الإهابيين .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مايو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخباااااااااااار راااااائعة جداااا
> الجيش يقتحم مدينة القصير (بعد أن كان سيطر على أكثر من 40 قرية بينها وبين حدود لبنان) ، وسقوط خط الدفاع الشرقي والجنوبي للقصير بيد الجيش ، والجيش يقتحم القصير ويسيطر على الكنيسة ومبنى البلدية وتجمع مدارس .
> 
> وفي ريف دمشق اقتحام برزة البلد الاستراتيجية ومقتل عشرات الإهابيين .
> *



*في الصورة الجيش السوري الباسل متقدما باتجاه مركز القصير وسط ترحيب الأهالي به
*


----------

